# Violectric HPA V280 - balanced headphone amp - impressions and discussion thread



## Fegefeuer

*The Violectric V280*​  ​  ​  
 The Violectric V280 is the slimmer brother of the V281 and aimed at all those that do not need the extra features of the V281 package but still want a powerful balanced headphone amp.
  
  
  
  
  
*Features*:

 - *Balanced inputs* with gold-plated Neutrik XLR connectors
 - *Unbalanced inputs *with gold-plated ALPS RCA connectors
 - switchable unbalanced outputs with RCA connectors
 - *Digital input as an option*, coaxial, optical, USB, up to 192 kHz
 - PRE-GAIN = switchable input gain in five steps
 - Independent-channel design
 - DC-coupled (switchable)
 - *ALPS RK27* High-Grade volume control
 - *High-Quality* op-amps in the signal path
 - *High-quality MKP capacitors in the signal path*
 - 0.1 and 1% metal film resistors throughout the unit
 - *4 amplifiers* with famous V200 technology
 - 1 balanced headphone output, Neutrik 4-pin, gold plated
 - 2 silver-plated Neutrik headphone outputs
 - Relay-based headphone output cut-off
 - *Dual Toroidal transformer*
 - Large filtering capacitors in the power supply
 - Switchable ground lift
 - Rugged aluminium case with Nextel coating
 - Solid, laser-engraved aluminium front panel

 The HPA V280 is equipped with internal filters to prevent damage to the connected headphones due to high-frequency overload beyond the audible range.
 ​  ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  
  
  
  
​  
  
​  
  
​  
  
 ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## ToroFiestaSol

Nice!
 Which will be the price? (€)


----------



## Fegefeuer

1176€ without tax, else 1400€


----------



## stvn758

Was hoping the price would be more in line with the previous one, this will be about £1100.


----------



## DRSC

Is it available yet ?


----------



## plakat

Oh, tempting... looks sleek. Would be nice to have a look inside... I guess Fried might have one with him to the show in Munich.


----------



## Poladise

So is this supposed to be the same sound quality as V281, just less functions? or is this 2x v200 tech compared to the V281 with 2x v220 tech?


----------



## stvn758

Is this the replacement for the HPA V181 mentioned in their thread or just a cut down of the V281?
  
 Maybe some hope of a balanced amp around the five hundred pounds mark yet.


----------



## plakat

stvn758 said:


> Is this the replacement for the HPA V181 mentioned in their thread or just a cut down of the V281?
> 
> Maybe some hope of a balanced amp around the five hundred pounds mark yet.


 

 You may want to take a look at the Fostex HP-A4BL, but balanced in and of itself is not anything that magically makes anything better. Especially when considering budget you're most likely better off with single-ended amps.


----------



## stvn758

plakat said:


> You may want to take a look at the Fostex HP-A4BL, but balanced in and of itself is not anything that magically makes anything better. Especially when considering budget you're most likely better off with single-ended amps.


 
  
 Thanks, I'll  have a look at that. It's for my HD800's, so choice is pretty limited from what I read on here.


----------



## plakat

stvn758 said:


> Thanks, I'll  have a look at that. It's for my HD800's, so choice is pretty limited from what I read on here.




The V200 is an excellent choice for that, maybe look out for a used one. The slightly warm touch of the Violectric amps pairs well with the HD800


----------



## FredrikT92

plakat said:


> The V200 is an excellent choice for that, maybe look out for a used one. The slightly warm touch of the Violectric amps pairs well with the HD800


 
 Is it as warm as Woo amps?


----------



## plakat

fredrikt92 said:


> Is it as warm as Woo amps?


 

 While the V200 has a slightly warm touch, I can't compare to any Woo amp since I've never heard one...


----------



## Fegefeuer

updated with new photos and added the manual


----------



## stvn758

Op-amps, good or bad?
  
 What's their purpose, saw a little controversy about their previous amp having them albeit for non-sound functions. Here we have high quality op-amps.
  
 I have seen other amps make a point of stating they have no op-amps in the signal path.


----------



## manpowre

Nice to see new product coming from Lake-People. Makes their sales better with a better priced balanced Amp. and that can make their research able to mabye come up with the next killer.


----------



## 3083joe

fredrikt92 said:


> Is it as warm as Woo amps?



Not as warm as my wa22 maybe 50% less


----------



## manpowre

The V281 isnt particularly warm, compared to my Oppo Ha-1 its cold.


----------



## thomascrown

Looking forward to reading a comparison with the bigger brother


----------



## manpowre

thomascrown said:


> Looking forward to reading a comparison with the bigger brother


 
  
 I wish I could afford both.


----------



## Fegefeuer

*updated with photos* availability should start soon after the High End Fair.
  
 Will anyone of you be there during May 5th-8th?


----------



## phonomat

Yep, I'll be there on Thursday. Really looking forward to it, had a blast last year. And I'll probably swap my 200 for a 280.


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## Fegefeuer

The V280 is a clear upgrade to the V181. More authority, slam (these two are imo the biggest deal here), bigger soundstage and imo smooth, effortless treble. The V280 also marks the end of a generation the V181 belonged to. No more opamps on the output. Pure transistors now.


----------



## phonomat

Went for the 281 instead. Secretly, I've always wanted a bigger knob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I couldn't hear any difference between the balanced outs of the 280 and 281, but since I'm about to expand my desktop setup with some active monitors, I figured it would make sense to go "all in" and put the 281 on double duty as headamp/preamp.


----------



## Fegefeuer

yeah, V280 is still powerful and drives cans with an iron grip, it's not in the shadows of its bigger brother. The slim design I checked out during the High End show really had its own appeal.
 The knob of the V281 is just a sight to behold and giving really good tactile feedback, but I guess you need to be a fan of Anfassqualitäten.


----------



## phonomat

That I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So much so that I special requested the smooth, unstepped relay version. I don't even need the remote since im desktop only, just didn't want the little stops anymore when turning the volume knob, and Fried was happy to oblige, so now my amp is "one of a kind", I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It should arrive today, and I'm curious to see how it compares to my V200 before I let the lil' one go.


----------



## mofu

fegefeuer said:


> The V280 is a clear upgrade to the V181. More authority, slam (these two are imo the biggest deal here), bigger soundstage and imo smooth, effortless treble. The V280 also marks the end of a generation the V181 belonged to. No more opamps on the output. Pure transistors now.


 
 Do you have a source for the opamp statement? What would be the benefit of only eliminating them from the output and not the complete design?
 http://www.violectric.de/produktdetails/HPA_V280.html states that there are opamps in the signal path.


----------



## plakat

mofu said:


> Do you have a source for the opamp statement? What would be the benefit of only eliminating them from the output and not the complete design?
> http://www.violectric.de/produktdetails/HPA_V280.html states that there are opamps in the signal path.


 

 One argument to use opamps in the early stages is that the elements within the opamp are on the same operating temperature due to the tight packaging, so thermal effects might be handled in a cleaner fashion.
  
 I really love discreet designs though... looking at the row of transistors in the V280 does have something going for it. Still I think I can live with opamps in the preamp stage...
  


 That one was on show in Munich... did not listen though, just not enough time...


----------



## ArthurPower

I wanted to let everyone know the V280 are now in stock in the USA.


----------



## nrbatista

fegefeuer said:


> yeah, V280 is still powerful and drives cans with an iron grip, it's not in the shadows of its bigger brother. The slim design I checked out during the High End show really had its own appeal.
> The knob of the V281 is just a sight to behold and giving really good tactile feedback, but I guess you need to be a fan of Anfassqualitäten.


 
  
 Thanks for your impressions! As far as I could see, there's not plenty more reviews around. Is there anyone that could publish their impressions about the V280?
  
 There's a lot of reviews about the V281, but I don't seem to find much about the V280.


----------



## nrbatista

Just found this review (in german):
  
http://www.mactechnews.de/news/article/Test-Violectric-HPA-V280-symmetrischer-Kopfhoererverstaerker-Einer-fuer-Alle-164237.html


----------



## ArthurPower

I sent a V280 to Headphone.guru, they are working on a full review. Not sure when they'll be finished though.


----------



## nrbatista

arthurpower said:


> I sent a V280 to Headfonia, they are working on a full review. Not sure when they'll be finished though.




Great! Hope they get to publish it soon. 

Do you have any impressions about the V280 you would like to share?


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## nrbatista

Sure, makes sense. I didn't know Arthur was a Member of the Trade.


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## Ultrainferno

arthurpower said:


> I sent a V280 to Headfonia, they are working on a full review. Not sure when they'll be finished though.


 
  
 Oh, I didn't know about that
  


nrbatista said:


> Great! Hope they get to publish it soon.
> 
> Do you have any impressions about the V280 you would like to share?


 
  
 No publishing planning yet


----------



## ArthurPower

Correction, I sent a V280 to Headphone.guru (not Headfonia.com). I just corrected my post above.


----------



## thomascrown

Mine just arrived, it's not small at all, I was actually hoping for something smaller for my office setup: at the moment I'm using it with my hd650 on s.e., with the optional xmos usb input as source, can't really complain with what I'm hearing. 
 I'll try to connect it later with my dac and compare it with the taurus.


----------



## John Willett

socks mk2 said:


> I don't think Arthur is allowed to comment on a product he sells due to the conflict of interest.
> 
> See Member of the Trade #4-6: http://www.head-fi.org/a/terms-of-service


 
  
 Mmmmm - 5 and 6 seem very reasonable, 4 does not, unless it's viewed flexibly.
  
 I would have thought that it's very reasonable for an expert on the product to be able to comment on it.
  
 However - such comments should be accurate and technically factuall based and not advertising.
  
 Back in the day I used to work for Sennheiser and I was certainly allowed to post factual information about Sennheiser products at the time, and I was certainly allowed to answer any questions asked.
  
 But, of course, these were all factual.


----------



## nrbatista

thomascrown said:


> Mine just arrived, it's not small at all, I was actually hoping for something smaller for my office setup: at the moment I'm using it with my hd650 on s.e., with the optional xmos usb input as source, can't really complain with what I'm hearing.
> I'll try to connect it later with my dac and compare it with the taurus.




Congrats! Looking forward for your impressions about it!


----------



## thomascrown

here sitting close to the taurus, I tried to compare them but it's not an easy task, more I don't have the competences. My first impression, using the hd800 (stock, balanced), is that the v280 has smaller sound stage, more punch and warmer tonality. Generally speaking I'm not a fan of the volume knob with detents, but it's not that terrible to deal with.


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## wswbd

What is the weight of V280?


----------



## gonzfi

Would love to hear some impressions and comparisons of this unit...


----------



## nrbatista

wswbd said:


> What is the weight of V280?




I didn't measure, but it should weight about 4 KG, as that was the reported weight of the box it was shipped in.


----------



## nrbatista

gonzfi said:


> Would love to hear some impressions and comparisons of this unit...




I have mine for 1 month now and I'm very glad with it! Built for last with great attention to detail, impressively heavy for its size. It's dead silent regardless the volume with no perceived distortion up to the full volume. I'm using it with my LCD-XC, conneced with the balanced cable. To my ears the lows are awesome and go as deep as I can hear/feel them, the highs are accurate, smooth without being harsh. The mids are spot on, male and female voices just feel natural. 

I also have a Heed CanAmp and had a Burson Soloist. Compared with the Heed, the V280 has a much more natural presentation and feels more effortless. The Heed also emits some noise when my TV set is on, which doesn't happen with the V280. I can't compare it with the Burson as I had a different headphones when I had it.

I'm not thinking on any further upgrade any time soon!


----------



## headwhacker

just sharing my own unboxing moments.


----------



## Fegefeuer

The first of the best moments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now onto the impressions. Looking forward to them.


----------



## headwhacker

HE-6 sounds good, well controlled and hits hard. Sounds better than PM5005 so far.


----------



## Fegefeuer

you mean vs. HE-6 on the speakertaps of the PM5005?


----------



## headwhacker

fegefeuer said:


> you mean vs. HE-6 on the speakertaps of the PM5005?


 
 That is correct.


----------



## ztxabc

Does anyone compare v280 with v200 and v281？ 
 I have a v200 and think of upgrade to v281 or v280.


----------



## novicez1

ztxabc said:


> Does anyone compare v280 with v200 and v281？
> I have a v200 and think of upgrade to v281 or v280.


 
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/violectric-v281-masterpiece/
  
 Check out Lieven's review. The review practically outlines the difference of the V200 and the V281.


----------



## ztxabc

Thanks！
  
 I didn't need the preamp function, with HD800s in balance mode, wonder is it worth of spend extra money for 281?
  
 Found you asked the same question in the v281 thread, very helpfull.


----------



## novicez1

ztxabc said:


> Thanks！
> 
> I didn't need the preamp function, with HD800s in balance mode, wonder is it worth of spend extra money for 281?
> 
> Found you asked the same question in the v281 thread, very helpfull.


 
  
 I personally went with the V281 as I'm lucky enough to have a local hifi store that has them for demo. Would've loved to A/B the V281 against the V280 to know if they indeed had any difference but unfortunately, the V280 is pretty new to the market and my local store has yet to have them for sale/demo.
  
 As for sonic differences, there's one member who claimed that the V281 has more space and air compared to the V280 while another claimed to have spoken with Fried(Lake People/Violectric's CEO) that the two are identical in sound.
  
 Regardless, at these price points, it is imperative that you follow what your ears tell you(and how much your budget allows you to spend). I make it a point that any audio related purchase past $1,000.00 should be verified personally as every single one of us have different hearing ability and sonic preferences. 
  
 Good luck!


----------



## Fegefeuer

I am one of those who noticed slightly more air and space. The grand soundstage is one of the best traits of the V281, aside from the iron grip and tonality. Truly amazing with the HD800SD and also 800S. Still the V280 is a very good amp in staging and definition of space, with plenty of overhead and grip. The difference is rather tonality related than lack of drive or power.
  
 The transparent top version of the V280 (for demo purposes) is designwise still my favorite out of all their amps.


----------



## novicez1

Hopefully Fried would offer to us custom top covers for our amps in the future.


----------



## ztxabc

Based on violectric's website, v281 is "* 4 amplifiers for true balanced headphone output"  and v280 is "4 amplifiers with V200 technology".  **Does it mean v280 isn't  true balanced?*


----------



## novicez1

ztxabc said:


> Based on violectric's website, v281 is "* 4 amplifiers for true balanced headphone output"  and v280 is "4 amplifiers with V200 technology".  **Does it mean v280 isn't  true balanced?*


 
 The V281 is also based on V200 tech, their only difference is their PCB and general Circuitry Design. Then again, what is "true balanced" to you?
  
 Honestly, the V281 is not "true balanced" in the sense that it turns balanced signal coming from XLR in and converts it to single ended signal to be amplified by the 4 amplifiers culminating to the balanced out. If what you want is a "true balanced" amplifier, meaning you NEED a balanced in to get a balanced out, then take a look at the HeadAmp GSX MkII or dual Questyle CMA800R monoblocks.
  
 For the most part, the immediate difference you will notice from using balanced input is higher volume. Another would be less noise(that is, if you are still hearing any noise from unbalanced inputs). Tonal differences will be either detected by either prolonged extended listening(which honestly borders to placebo territory, but other members do notice differences that I won't discredit).


----------



## ztxabc

I'm using v200+lcd2f, and want to buy a hd800 or hd800s. I readed on the web, that hd800 works better in balanced mode than single end mode, so I'm looking for a headphone amp with balanced mode. Maybe I should buy the headphone and try it with v200 first.


----------



## novicez1

Most, if not all headphones will work/sound better in balanced mode. Some, however, prefer to use single ended on certain headphones due to certain tonal characteristics gained from using single ended. Just try first before you buy, the last thing you wanna do is spend $2000 on an amplifier that you can't tell any difference from your current gear.
  
  


ztxabc said:


> Maybe I should buy the headphone and try it with v200 first.


 
  
 It is ok to just buy the 800/800S first and pair it with the V200 first, if you find that it's good enough, then you just saved yourself a lot of cash!
  
 I personally heard the V281+HD800S balanced combo and liked it very much that I purchased them both at the same time.


----------



## ztxabc

Thanks novicez1!


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## headwhacker

ztxabc said:


> Based on violectric's website, v281 is "* 4 amplifiers for true balanced headphone output"  and v280 is "4 amplifiers with V200 technology".  **Does it mean v280 isn't  true balanced?*


 
  
 It only implies that V280 uses V200 technology and uses 4 amplifiers to create a balanced output. As far as balanced topology goes The Violectric amps are true-balanced. Others may have a different sense of what balanced mean. But basic concept of what makes a balanced amp is exactly what the V280 or V281 does.


----------



## IHMEYERS

I just bought a V280 yesterday from the very helpful Arthur Power.   I will pair this with my LCD-X and a PS Audio DAC/Transport front end.  Looking forward to receiving it and getting it plugged in for the weekend.


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## headwhacker

socks mk2 said:


> It has come to my attention that headphone guru posted a review of the V280.


 
  
 Nothing really useful on the review though. All hyperbole nothing objective imo. Especially, saying the V280 doesn't have enough power for HE-6 without giving anything how he determine or came to that conclusion. Completely useless if you ask me and may not know what he is talking about. 
  
 FYI, I am using the V280 specifically for HE-6. If you have no headphone like HE-6 perhaps a V200 is still overkill imo.


----------



## nrbatista

socks mk2 said:


> It has come to my attention that headphone guru posted a review of the V280.




IMO, a review that gives the V280 the deserved credit! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nrbatista

ihmeyers said:


> I just bought a V280 yesterday from the very helpful Arthur Power.   I will pair this with my LCD-X and a PS Audio DAC/Transport front end.  Looking forward to receiving it and getting it plugged in for the weekend.




I believe you will me amazed with that pairing. I'm using the V280 with a LCD-XC and it's incredible. On the mentioned review, they're using it with a LCD-4 with great results as well, so you can't go wrong.


----------



## Jodet

The only headphone cords I've ever used have had standard 1/4" jacks. 

I know my HD800S's came with a 'mini XLR' cable for 'balanced' use into an amp that has that kind of input (two small plugs, one for each channel). 

The V280 has a single 4-pin XLR plug. I know people generally say 'balanced is quite a bit better' but is there any benefit at all to switching from a 1/4" plug to a 4 pin XLR? 

I always thought 'balanced = XLR' but I guess I'm not sure about if that holds true for both kinds of XLR plugs, the 'single 4-pin' or the 'two little ones'. 

Any info appreciated.


----------



## IHMEYERS

nrbatista said:


> IMO, a review that gives the V280 the deserved credit! Thanks for sharing.


 

 I'll post my thoughts after the weekend.  Scheduled to arrive on Friday.


----------



## thomascrown

@Jodet to my knowledge the hd800s come with a regular xlr cable, 4 pins, not mini, single connector. The mini ones are way smaller and you can find them, for instance, on the audeze lcd to connect the driver to the cable.  
 My understanding is  that a 3 pin xlr carries only a mono signal with a pin as ground, so you need a 4 pin one in order to have stereo balanced (+ and - each pin*2 channels ) on a single connector.
 Difference it's audible, imho, but it's up to you to decide if it's worth the extra money


----------



## Fegefeuer

HD800S comes with a 4-PIN XLR balanced cable that goes right into the V281 and V280 to drive them in balanced mode - ditch the standard cable and go balanced RIGHT NOW


----------



## novicez1

@Jodet
  
 I myself, owning both the HD800S and the V281 did notice differences from using 1/4 jack and XLR jack.


----------



## wswbd

novicez1 said:


> @Jodet
> 
> 
> I myself, owning both the HD800S and the V281 did notice differences from using 1/4 jack and XLR jack.



Could you elaborate on the difference a bit?


----------



## Jodet

novicez1 said:


> @Jodet
> 
> I myself, owning both the HD800S and the V281 did notice differences from using 1/4 jack and XLR jack.


 
  
 Thanks.   Thanks to an earlier post I opened up my HD800S box and saw the cable is 4-pin XLR.   Not sure why I thought it was the mini-XLR.


----------



## novicez1

@wswbd
  
 Better bass control, better transient response and decay, slight increase in treble quantity, considerable increase in imaging and separation, of course, DAT soundstage.....at least on the V281.


----------



## Fegefeuer

it's similar with the V280. You really want to use these balanced with the usual classic headphones like HD 650, 600, 800.


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## davidespinosa

As socks_mk2 said, Violectric USA is having a 25% off Black Friday sale:
  
http://violectric-usa.com/
  
 FYI, the Lake People RS 08 is also balanced and has a really good price right now.
 It's made by the same people, but it's less fancy than the V280.


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## novicez1

@socks_mk2
  
 The V281 paired with the Ether sounds really "Authoritative". That bass punch and treble extension.... 
  
 But I'll probably steer you towards to RS08 as it really needs more 3rd party owners to review.


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## novicez1

You get less warmth when using XLR. With the V200s dark signature, it kinda neutralizes that darkish tone.


----------



## Jodet

socks mk2 said:


> SE isn't taking full advantage of the amplification power available in a balanced Violectric amp. For the V280/V281 specifically, only when using a balanced headphone cable will you have access to all 4 of the internal amplifiers simultaneously. This also means that a single ended headphone cable only allocates access to 2 of the 4 internal amplifiers. The rated power being output isn't equal between the two. A power hungry headphone will most definitely benefit from having more available even within the same amp! As for SE vs. XLR headphone outputs sounding different on the V280/V281, this is likely the cause.
> 
> I got an email from violectric usa maybe an hour ago that they're having a sale.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the tip on the sale.  I couldn't resist at that price, V280 on the way.


----------



## IHMEYERS

Just unboxed mine so haven't had too long to listen.  The one thing I noticed immediately was the slam and how robust the power supply is.  I actually had to set the preamp to -6db and that's with the LCD-X.  I had a RWA Audeze previously and while that drove the LCD-X OK I had to turn it up past 3 o'clock to get the neccesary volume.  I think one thing that worked against that amp is that it has only single-ended inputs, thus lower gain from my DAC.


----------



## davidespinosa

From the manuals:
  

Impedance (ohms)RS08 (mW)V280 (mW)V281 (mW)60017001800270030025702650<unknown>10031005300560050168031004200321200260028001660015001500


----------



## IHMEYERS

First (and very brief) thoughts after 2 days on break-in...
  
 1) Very powerful, drives the LCD-X with authority
  
 2) Music emerges from a black background, zero noise in between passages.
  
 3)Fantastic bottom end, much better than the RWA Audeze amp.
  
 4) A little harder upper midrange than I'm used to.  Not a brightness and it doesn't extend up past 3k or so.
  
 5) Soundstage not as wide as the RWA, at least not yet.
  
 Caveats:
  
 a) the amp only has 48 hrs of break-in.
 b) I needed to use a new pair of interconnects to get it hooked up.  I am familiar with the way they sound but they aren't broken in yet either.  They are silver which ultimately might not work.  I needed an XLR Y adapter and the one that was made for me uses the same silver cable the fabricator uses for his other XLR cables.
  
  
 My guess is that the sound of the amp will smooth out a little bit but that I am ultimately going to have to find another interconnect solution.
  
 Updates as the sound changes.


----------



## IHMEYERS

****UPDATE ****
  
I bought and received a Cable Cooker this week to burn in all my cables.  I started with the XLRs that run into the V280.  Burning them in made a HUGE difference.  The upper midrange glare is totally gone and the bass is even tighter than it was before.  Tonally it sounds very close to what mastertapes should sound like.
  
I am still not 100% sold on soundstage though.  I wish it was a little wider, the RWA was.  What is here though is very continuous, i.e. sounds like real music rather than left channel and right channel sound.  Though the RWA imaged wide sometimes IMHO it sounded like the two channels were of different heights & widths, maybe like there was a hole in the middle of the image.  The V280 doesn't have any of that.  I am still working on cabling and getting adapters to cook my Audeze cable so I will post again when I have more time into listening if anyone is interested.


----------



## Fegefeuer

cable cooker? 
  

  
 really curious how the RWA would sound with the AKG K701 which itself has a huge hole in the middle. Would left and right be behind your head? the first back surround only headphone


----------



## headwhacker

ihmeyers said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]****UPDATE ****[/COLOR]
> 
> I bought and received a Cable Cooker this week to burn in all my cables.  I started with the XLRs that run into the V280.  Burning them in made a HUGE difference.  The upper midrange glare is totally gone and the bass is even tighter than it was before.  Tonally it sounds very close to what mastertapes should sound like.
> 
> I am still not 100% sold on soundstage though.  I wish it was a little wider, the RWA was.  What is here though is very continuous, i.e. sounds like real music rather than left channel and right channel sound.  Though the RWA imaged wide sometimes IMHO it sounded like the two channels were of different heights & widths, maybe like there was a hole in the middle of the image.  The V280 doesn't have any of that.  I am still working on cabling and getting adapters to cook my Audeze cable so I will post again when I have more time into listening if anyone is interested.




Curious how the cable smells out of the oven.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ihmeyers said:


> ****UPDATE ****
> 
> I bought and received a Cable Cooker this week to burn in all my cables.  I started with the XLRs that run into the V280.  Burning them in made a HUGE difference.  The upper midrange glare is totally gone and the bass is even tighter than it was before.  Tonally it sounds very close to what mastertapes should sound like.
> 
> I am still not 100% sold on soundstage though.  I wish it was a little wider, the RWA was.  What is here though is very continuous, i.e. sounds like real music rather than left channel and right channel sound.  Though the RWA imaged wide sometimes IMHO it sounded like the two channels were of different heights & widths, maybe like there was a hole in the middle of the image.  The V280 doesn't have any of that.  I am still working on cabling and getting adapters to cook my Audeze cable so I will post again when I have more time into listening if anyone is interested.


 
  


headwhacker said:


> Curious how the cable smells out of the oven.


 
  
 Depends on how you like your cables cooked... Personally, I like my conductors medium rare with a nice sear on the jacket...


----------



## watchnerd

ihmeyers said:


> ****UPDATE ****
> 
> I bought and received a Cable Cooker this week to burn in all my cables.  I started with the XLRs that run into the V280.  Burning them in made a HUGE difference.  The upper midrange glare is totally gone and the bass is even tighter than it was before.  Tonally it sounds very close to what mastertapes should sound like.
> 
> I am still not 100% sold on soundstage though.  I wish it was a little wider, the RWA was.  What is here though is very continuous, i.e. sounds like real music rather than left channel and right channel sound.  Though the RWA imaged wide sometimes IMHO it sounded like the two channels were of different heights & widths, maybe like there was a hole in the middle of the image.  The V280 doesn't have any of that.  I am still working on cabling and getting adapters to cook my Audeze cable so I will post again when I have more time into listening if anyone is interested.


 
  
 And how much does this Cable Cooker cost and what does it do that normal burn-in doesn't do?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

watchnerd said:


> And how much does this Cable Cooker cost and what does it do that normal burn-in doesn't do?


 
  
 What does normal burn-in do that not doing anything doesn't do?


----------



## watchnerd

grumpyoldguy said:


> What does normal burn-in do that not doing anything doesn't do?


 
  
 You're asking the wrong person. I use RCA/digital cables from Blue Jeans and XLRs from Monoprice.


----------



## IHMEYERS

grumpyoldguy said:


> What does normal burn-in do that not doing anything doesn't do?


 
  
  
*Cable Cooker can be found here:*
  
 http://www.audioexcellenceaz.com/products/audiodharma-cable-cooker-cable-conditioner/
  
*Reviews Here:*
  
 http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0404/audioharma.htm
  
 http://positive-feedback.com/Issue47/cablecooker.htm
  
 https://forum.audiogon.com/discussions/anyone-own-an-audiodharma-cable-cooker
  
  
 Does it make a difference?  Yes, absolutely.  I have all the various burn-in CDs as well as ones I have made myself.  The Cable Cooker's impact is much more substantive than a burn-in CD.
  
 Is it worth $1k+?  That depends.  How many cables do you have in your system?  How much did you pay for them?
  
 If all you have is a single mid-level system with one source, no it probably doesn't make sense to spend $1k on an accessory like this.  But if you have multiple systems (audio, video and a third bedroom system) with high-end electronics ,maybe it does.  I had to think long and hard about doing it.  I was lucky in that I found an upgraded demo that the manufacturer wanted to sell.
  
 I think the only thing better than buying one for yourself is having a friend that bought one that will allow you to use it.  Unfortunately I don't know anyone local that has one.


----------



## watchnerd

ihmeyers said:


> *Cable Cooker can be found here:*
> 
> http://www.audioexcellenceaz.com/products/audiodharma-cable-cooker-cable-conditioner/
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can't I do pretty much the same thing (sweeps, square waves, etc.) with a generic signal generator / oscilloscope?


----------



## IHMEYERS

watchnerd said:


> Can't I do pretty much the same thing (sweeps, square waves, etc.) with a generic signal generator / oscilloscope?


 
  
  
 Maybe, maybe not.  I honestly don't know enough to say.
  
 I do know that a lot of people with significant investments in an audio system have one and swear by it.  For me it was worth the purchase.


----------



## watchnerd

ihmeyers said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  I honestly don't know enough to say.


 
  
 So you dropped $1000 on it without understanding how it works and if you could do the same thing another way, more cost-effectively?


----------



## IHMEYERS

watchnerd said:


> So you dropped $1000 on it without understanding how it works and if you could do the same thing another way, more cost-effectively?


 
  
  
 I understand how it works.  If it could be replicated more cost-effectively I believe it would have and that information would be at least semi-widely available.
  
 For me, given the fact that I have multiple systems that I have decent money into it was worth it.
  
 Check out the Audiogon forums.  It is a pretty highly regarded product there used by posters that are well respected, some of whom have well into six figures invested in their systems.  That meant more to me than the commercial reviews, which while very good, well you never know how honest the reviewers are about their findings in general.
  
 It's like Head-Fi and headphones.  If enough posters I respect give a positive review of a product it's probably pretty good.  When enough complain about one (the flimsy construction of the original HE-1000 comes to mind) there's probably something to legitimately complain about.
  
 Finally, if it didn't work for me I could sell it at a loss of of a couple of hundred dollars.  Unfortunately, I have made far costly asset purchase decisions than that in my life.


----------



## watchnerd

From the audiodharma website:
  
*"The output signal includes a swept square wave calibrated from 0 DC to over 40KHz (plus harmonics)."*
  
 So, yeah....you can buy good, modern signal generators for $75 or less on Amazon that do this.


----------



## davidespinosa

Knock it off -- if the Cable Cooker makes him happy, then by all means he should buy it.
  
 You realize we're on a thread about a $1400 headphone amp.  Are you sure you can tell the difference between a V280 / V200 / RS08 in blind A/B testing?


----------



## watchnerd

davidespinosa said:


> Knock it off -- if the Cable Cooker makes him happy, then by all means he should buy it.
> 
> You realize we're on a thread about a $1400 headphone amp.  Are you sure you can tell the difference between a V280 / V200 / RS08 in blind A/B testing?


 
  
 I made no comment on happiness.
  
 I'm simply pointing out that what it seems to do can be done for far less using standard signal generators.
  
 Hopefully that's useful to people who are interested in trying the concept but don't want to dump $1k to find out.  
  
 More info gives people more options.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ihmeyers said:


> I understand how it works.  If it could be replicated more cost-effectively I believe it would have and that information would be at least semi-widely available.
> 
> For me, given the fact that I have multiple systems that I have decent money into it was worth it.
> 
> ...







watchnerd said:


> From the audiodharma website:
> 
> *"[COLOR=4C4C4C]The output signal includes a swept square wave calibrated from 0 DC to over 40KHz (plus harmonics)."[/COLOR]*
> 
> So, yeah....you can buy good, modern signal generators for $75 or less on Amazon that do this.




You don't even need a signal generator to do it. You can write out a wav file in matlab or free equivalent no problem. Just generate an appropriately sampled LFM with the desired chirp rate. Spending even a penny on this type of nonsense is a waste and just reinforces to sleazeball manufacturers that they can keep getting away with this crap.


----------



## cj3209

I'm on the fence for the V280.  I don't need the preamp capability of the V281.  I just got an Ether C Flow and get this feeling that my transportable ALO CDM isn't cutting it.  
  
 Can someone tell me that I should just be happy with the CDM and the V280 won't sound any better than the CDM?
  

  
 CJ


----------



## headwhacker

cj3209 said:


> I'm on the fence for the V280.  I don't need the preamp capability of the V281.  I just got an Ether C Flow and get this feeling that my transportable ALO CDM isn't cutting it.
> 
> Can someone tell me that I should just be happy with the CDM and the V280 won't sound any better than the CDM?
> 
> ...




You should be happy with CDM and V280 won't sound any better. There, you are welcome


----------



## novicez1

@cj3209

If you can audition them first, give it a go.


----------



## cj3209

novicez1 said:


> @cj3209
> 
> If you can audition them first, give it a go.


 

 I don't have a local dealer unfortunately.  Violectric has 15% off right now and I'm tempted.  I have a secret fascination with headphone amps...lol


----------



## novicez1

IMO, it's still expensive for a blind purchase, but if you want to risk it, give it a shot. Also, make sure your headphones have balanced 4 pin XLR cables to tap the full potential of the V280. If not, then get the V200 instead.


----------



## cj3209

Ok, I gave in.  I got the V280 with USB DAC.  Will post some impressions when I get it.


----------



## headwhacker

cj3209 said:


> Ok, I gave in.  I got the V280 with USB DAC.  Will post some impressions when I get it.


 
 Enjoy


----------



## cj3209

As I'm waiting for my V280 (which got delivered to a wrong address - thank you USPS) I have been wondering what the sonic differences are between the left and right SE headphone jack.  Something about 180 degree phase difference...?  What does that mean to the sound?


----------



## davidespinosa

> Something about 180 degree phase difference...?  What does that mean to the sound?


 
  
 Suppose sine wave A starts by going up, and sine wave B starts by going down.  Can you tell the difference?  Almost certainly not.
  
 Now suppose that impulse A starts by going up, and impulse B starts by going down.  An impulse is a steep bump, maybe followed by some oscillation.  Can you tell the difference?  Well, maybe -- I don't think there's consensus.  For a real-world example, say you're listening to a drum head from one side or the other.
  
 What's worse, the original recording may have the "wrong" phase, and you're actually "fixing it".  Or if it's a multi-track recording, some tracks may have one phase, and some tracks may have the opposite phase.
  
 The bottom line is, try the two outputs on the V280, and see if you can tell the difference.  If you prefer one over the other, see if your preference is consistent across recordings!


----------



## socks mk2

Was waiting for the second part of my recent spending spree to arrive before showing off in the thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New toys: V280 and an LCD-4!


----------



## cj3209

What's your source?  Very nice set up with the Violectric DAC.
  

  
 CJ
  
 Quote:


socks mk2 said:


> Was waiting for the second part of my recent spending spree to arrive before showing off in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


socks mk2 said:


> Was waiting for the second part of my recent spending spree to arrive before showing off in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socks mk2

[redacted]


----------



## cj3209

Well, thanks to Arthur's help, my shipment came in and I am now in the possession of a new V280 w/USB DAC.  My sources include line-out via my CDM and MoJo and OTG via my LG V20 (had to make some adjustments to USB Audio Player Pro including volume, Force 1 and USB Tweak 1).
  
 Sound is marvelous from my C Flows and JH Audio CIEMs (no hissing):  I get a feeling of effortlessness and the music seems to hang in the air.
  
 Back to the music (it's addicting...)...
  
 CJ


----------



## Dvdlucena

Hello Music friends!
  
 I just stepped in this thread. I'm planing to buy a Violectric Amp to pair with Senn HD 800.
 I just cannot figured out in there are any real differences between V280 and V281.
 I saw that the 281 has a little more power in 300 and 600 ohm.
 But those differences in be audible in different sound signatures?
 I cannot test those amp cause a live in Brasil.
 So, it's a lot of money ( 1 dollar = 3,3 Brasilian Real)
  
 Almost forgot. I use my HD800 with a lyr1 since 2014. Sometimes I feel this a good match, and sometimes i just cannot end the music tracks (lack of bass and excessive treble)
  
 Any help its very welcome!
  
 happy new year for all
  
 david


----------



## headwhacker

dvdlucena said:


> Hello Music friends!
> 
> I just stepped in this thread. I'm planing to buy a Violectric Amp to pair with Senn HD 800.
> I just cannot figured out in there are any real differences between V280 and V281.
> ...


 
  
 All violectric/lake people amps even the cheapest one should have no problems driving HD800. It's not a difficult load to drive and violectric amps have more than enough voltage swing. They all have very good noise and distortion measurements.
  
 Between V280 and V281. The difference as you said is the power which you will definitely not use with HD800. However, if you think you are going to need the pre-amp features of V281 and by all means go ahead go big with V281.
  
 Another thing to consider, is both V28x amps are fully balanced topologies. Unless you use them in balanced setup then either of them is overkill. You need a DAC that has balanced output and need to terminate your headphones balanced.
  
 If you don't care too much with balanced topologies then perhaps you should look at V200 instead. Still overkill imo for HD800.


----------



## novicez1

@DVDlucena

Try messaging fegefeuer. He had the priviledge of auditioning both the V280 and V281.


----------



## Dvdlucena

Thank tou


----------



## Dvdlucena

fegefeuer said:


> cable cooker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Happy new year Fegefeuer

I was wondering if you could help me choose between the violectrics amps
For pairing with Sennheiser HD 800
In terms of output some people tells that most of them are
Overkill. But I have seen some users declaring that V281 and 280 are
The best pairs for HD 800
Between both, what are the major differences?

Thank you


----------



## phonomat

If I can quickly chime in: To me, there were no audible differences between the two, and I think that Fried Reim, CEO of Violectric, confirmed that they should sound very much alike. 
The 281 is more versatile though. For example, if you're looking for a preamp, you might want to go for the 281. If you're only after powering your HD800, the V280 will absolutely suffice.


----------



## cj3209

phonomat said:


> If I can quickly chime in: To me, there were no audible differences between the two, and I think that Fried Reim, CEO of Violectric, confirmed that they should sound very much alike.
> The 281 is more versatile though. For example, if you're looking for a preamp, you might want to go for the 281. If you're only after powering your HD800, the V280 will absolutely suffice.


 

 I'm not generally into looks (who am I kidding...) but I think the V281 looks killer. 
  
 But I still like my V280.


----------



## davidespinosa

There's also the Lake People RS 08 (same company as Violectric), which is also balanced, and more affordable than the V280.
  
 Some details:
 * The RS 08 doesn't have balanced inputs.
 * The V280 and V281 immediately convert their balanced inputs to single-ended.
 * Fried says that balanced inputs don't matter for short cable runs, but I can't find where he said that.


----------



## Fegefeuer

dvdlucena said:


> *Happy new year Fegefeuer*
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me choose between the violectrics amps
> For pairing with Sennheiser HD 800
> ...


 
  
 Hi,
  
 I'm from the future and have a link to the past. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/803271/violectric-hpa-v280-slim-and-powerful-balanced-hpa/45#post_13018278


----------



## TokenGesture

Loving the Sony Z1R out of this amp. And still not had a chance to ry it balanced! Great combo.


----------



## phonomat

Yeah, it's pretty decent.


----------



## thomascrown

Hi, 
 Has anyone ever used the rca outs of the v280?  I don't get their function (line out the xlr inputs signal?)
  
 Cheers


----------



## headwhacker

thomascrown said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone ever used the rca outs of the v280?  I don't get their function (line out the xlr inputs signal?)
> 
> Cheers


 
  
  I think you have to set a jumper located inside the case. It is mentioned in the manual. The default I believe for RCA is input.


----------



## thomascrown

headwhacker said:


> I think you have to set a jumper located inside the case. It is mentioned in the manual. The default I believe for RCA is input.


 
 Hi,
  
 yes you are right, from the manual:
  
 The RCA sockets are factory-preset as inputs and are equipped with integrated switch contacts ! When a RCA plug is inserted, it cuts possible signals applied to the balanced input automatically. RCA socket as outputs: The RCA sockets can also be operated as outputs. This offers the possibility of using a refreshed balanced or USB input signal for further purposes. Output levels equal the levels applied to the inputs, i.e. the signal is amplified by 0dB (unity gain) at an output impedance of < 1 ohms.
  
 then, going to page 31,  it's the cinch (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinch) jumper setting. (Hey @fdg decide!  You use  "RCA" 10 times in the manual and then "CINCH"? )


----------



## headwhacker

thomascrown said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes you are right, from the manual:
> 
> ...


 
 I find it funny Violectric use the word "cinch" for RCA.


----------



## mofu

headwhacker said:


> I find it funny Violectric use the word "cinch" for RCA.


 

 Standard term in Germany. Probably got left in there, when it was translated.


----------



## SeraphimZ

I was thinking about HDVA 600 for my HD800S but after researching more, I think I might buy V800/V280. 
  
 I would like to see them stacked beside HD800S! I talked to Arthur & he told me there is no noticeable difference between V280 / V281 but here I read there is a little difference.


----------



## cj3209

seraphimz said:


> I was thinking about HDVA 600 for my HD800S but after researching more, I think I might buy V800/V280.
> 
> I would like to see them stacked beside HD800S! I talked to Arthur & he told me there is no noticeable difference between V280 / V281 but here I read there is a little difference.


 

 I too was going to stack my V280 with an external DAC but decided to just add a USB DAC into the V280.  Probably not as good as a separate DAC but I don't think it's too shabby.  Haven't really compared it to another DAC though.


----------



## thomascrown

seraphimz said:


> I was thinking about HDVA 600 for my HD800S but after researching more, I think I might buy V800/V280.
> 
> I would like to see them stacked beside HD800S! I talked to Arthur & he told me there is no noticeable difference between V280 / V281 but here I read there is a little difference.




The only issue with the hdva600 imho is that it's designed for the sennheiser high impedance headphones such as hd800/700 and 650/600, so it has an pretty high output impedance (Should be 20ohm on balanced) and this make it less ideal for other headphones. If you're planning to use other headphones the v280/281 is a better choice. In particular the v281, being also preamp with remote


----------



## SeraphimZ

cj3209 said:


> I too was going to stack my V280 with an external DAC but decided to just add a USB DAC into the V280.  Probably not as good as a separate DAC but I don't think it's too shabby.  Haven't really compared it to another DAC though.


 
 I want to make sure i get the full potential of HD800S that's why for now i decided on v800/v280, I'm just worried about this combo not being musical/enjoyable or warm enough, I dislike any dryness in music.
  


thomascrown said:


> The only issue with the hdva600 imho is that it's designed for the sennheiser high impedance headphones such as hd800/700 and 650/600, so it has an pretty high output impedance (Should be 20ohm on balanced) and this make it less ideal for other headphones. If you're planning to use other headphones the v280/281 is a better choice. In particular the v281, being also preamp with remote


 
 I don't think i need v281 since i'll only use v280 for headphones & i don't need the extra power, ya i don't want to pay over +1000$ for an amp that only suits a limited number of headphones, wish if i could read a review for someone who listened to HD800S with v800/v280.


----------



## phonomat

Rumours persist that the HD800 (original version) was actually tuned using a V200. Make of that what you will.


----------



## TokenGesture

Anyone got a headphone that they think is especially synergistic with the V280?


----------



## Fegefeuer

HD800 Superdupont modded balanced
 Fostex TH-900 balanced
 Ether Flow/C
  
 plenty of good headphones out there. Get the HD800 though.


----------



## TokenGesture

fegefeuer said:


> HD800 Superdupont modded balanced
> Fostex TH-900 balanced
> Ether Flow/C
> 
> plenty of good headphones out there. Get the HD800 though.


 

 I'd love to hear the HD800 balanced out of this. Not available through amazon in the UK though so not so easy for me to trial.


----------



## Fegefeuer

buy a used one in good condition (pads!), mod it (get it from @Sorrodje) and you're set. Few headphones stood the test of time. That's one of them. You won't be dissapointed. Quite the contrary.


----------



## BirDZz

Hi all,
  
 I have a HPA V280. I am wondering if it can drive HE-6 in Balance Mode.
  
 I read and heard from some sources that it is less loud on V280 than V281.
  
 Would appreciate any opinions from fellows who haave this amp. Thanks!


----------



## headwhacker

birdzz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a HPA V280. I am wondering if it can drive HE-6 in Balance Mode.
> 
> ...


 
 I do have V280 driving HE-6. It has more than enough volume and power for HE-6. V281 have more power but you don't need it if you already have the V280. 
  
 However, you need to use the balanced input to get the maximum power output on V280. It means you will need a balanced source/DAC with high output as much as possible. I use Benchmark DAC2 HGC which is on repair at the moment. So I am missing this rig now for quite sometime now.


----------



## BirDZz

headwhacker said:


> I do have V280 driving HE-6. It has more than enough volume and power for HE-6. V281 have more power but you don't need it if you already have the V280.
> 
> However, you need to use the balanced input to get the maximum power output on V280. It means you will need a balanced source/DAC with high output as much as possible. I use Benchmark DAC2 HGC which is on repair at the moment. So I am missing this rig now for quite sometime now.


 
 Thank you very much for your through explanation, @headwhacker.


----------



## Stevell57

I posted this earlier  today on the V281 forum but thought some might find it of interest on the V280 dedicated forum.
  
 I recently bought a V280 in preference to the V281 for the following reasons:
  
 * I wanted a TOTL amp with balanced output and more power than my Chord Hugo to optimally drive my Hifiman HE1000 v1
 * No need for preamp functions as all my digital and analogue sources are connected to an excellent Naim Audio preamp with tape pass through to the headphone amp.
 * The rack with the headphone amp is at arm's length, so no need for headphone remote volume control. 
 * It has been said, in this thread, that the V280 sounds the same as or marginally warmer than the V281. The Chord Hugo DAC is neutral/bright and makes a perfect match,
  
 I also think the V280 looks nicer and is a little cheaper.


----------



## Stevell57

I am certain that you only need balanced output ( from the front 4 pin XLR )  to your headphones to achieve full power with the V280. Single ended  or balanced input make no difference as the V280/v281 are single ended amps internally.


----------



## socks mk2

stevell57 said:


> I am certain that you only need balanced output ( from the front 4 pin XLR )  to your headphones to achieve full power with the V280. Single ended  or balanced input make no difference as the V280/v281 are single ended amps internally.


Balanced in has higher gain. Maybe that's what they meant.


----------



## Arniesb

headwhacker said:


> I do have V280 driving HE-6. It has more than enough volume and power for HE-6. V281 have more power but you don't need it if you already have the V280.
> 
> However, you need to use the balanced input to get the maximum power output on V280. It means you will need a balanced source/DAC with high output as much as possible. I use Benchmark DAC2 HGC which is on repair at the moment. So I am missing this rig now for quite sometime now.


It doesn't require balanced dac if im right. Why it does have rca inputs if balanced is necessary?


----------



## ArthurPower

A balanced input is not required. If you need more gain just add +6 or +12 using the switches on the rear of the unit.


----------



## TokenGesture

fegefeuer said:


> buy a used one in good condition (pads!), mod it (get it from @Sorrodje) and you're set. Few headphones stood the test of time. That's one of them. You won't be dissapointed. Quite the contrary.


 

 I'm doing (almost) exactly that, thanks!


----------



## Allanmarcus

fegefeuer said:


> HD800 Superdupont modded balanced
> Fostex TH-900 balanced
> Ether Flow/C
> 
> plenty of good headphones out there. Get the HD800 though.


 

 Hi. That's an interesting mix of headphones, and pretty much described my stable (although I also have the Utopia).
  
 I have a Taurus Mk2, and it's a bit to "accurate" for my tastes. I would prefer a bit more warmth. I was thinking of a Eddie Current Black Window, when the next used one comes up, but also considering other options. Is the V280 a warm amp? If it is, will the warmth overwhelm on the TH900? I'm hoping to warm up the Utopia a little with some lushness in the bass.


----------



## socks mk2

allanmarcus said:


> Hi. That's an interesting mix of headphones, and pretty much described my stable (although I also have the Utopia).
> 
> I have a Taurus Mk2, and it's a bit to "accurate" for my tastes. I would prefer a bit more warmth. I was thinking of a Eddie Current Black Window, when the next used one comes up, but also considering other options. Is the V280 a warm amp? If it is, will the warmth overwhelm on the TH900? I'm hoping to warm up the Utopia a little with some lushness in the bass.


I've overheard that the V280 is a touch warmer than the V281 when both are balanced. I personally had no issues with my TH900 on my V181 balanced which was also a warmer amp. Although, do note that I had mine recabled with a moon audio silver dragon which may have played a part.


----------



## emptymt

I'm interested in the V280 to pair with my Z1R.
  
 I'm using the Z1R with Cavalli Liquid Carbon now and it is possibly slightly too dark for some occasion, I want to increase the mids a bit.
  
 I heard that the V280 is neutral but has a little bit of warm in it, can anybody who has both the LC and V280/V281 make a comparison especially in tonality department?
  
 The DAC will be chord Mojo, but I'll definitely upgrade in the future, I just decided that I want to upgrade my amp first.
  
 Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Here's a owner of both the V281 and the LC with a a lot of impressions
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/705318/violectric-hpa-v281-vorsprung-durch-balanced/2820#post_13427236


----------



## purk

Arthur sent me  the V280 for a local Atlanta Meet and I must report that this is a great sounding amp especially with the HD800.  Very musical, warm, and yet very effortless sound at the same time.  For the current price ($1500 after 15%), this is a strong candidate for one of the best sounding amp I've heard under $2000.  It nearly matched my ECP DSHA-2 prototype that I have.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

purk said:


> Arthur sent me  the V280 for a local Atlanta Meet and I must report that this is a great sounding amp especially with the HD800.  Very musical, warm, and yet very effortless sound at the same time.  For the current price ($1500 after 15%), this is a strong candidate for one of the best sounding amp I've heard under $2000.  It nearly matched my ECP DSHA-2 prototype that I have.



That is very high praise indeed when set aside the ECP amp. Do you have access to a Utopia you might try as well?


----------



## Arniesb

Purk, did you heard V281? It whould be nice if someone could post head to head review to see if both sound really identical? Even Fried said that V280 is better buy if someone dont need v281 extra features. V281 whould be stretch for me, but if is sound is little better i go for it, if its just extra features then V280 it is.


----------



## purk

Liu Junyuan said:


> That is very high praise indeed when set aside the ECP amp. Do you have access to a Utopia you might try as well?



Yes, it has a really good sound.  Not as transparent and resolving compared to the ECP DSHA-2 that I have.  However, most amps fail to compare this well to the ECP amps.  Yes, I have the Utopia and I will try it this weekend with the amp and report back.



Arniesb said:


> Purk, did you heard V281? It whould be nice if someone could post head to head review to see if both sound really identical? Even Fried said that V280 is better buy if someone dont need v281 extra features. V281 whould be stretch for me, but if is sound is little better i go for it, if its just extra features then V280 it is.



I don't have the V281 and have never tried it but for the current asking price I would not hesitate to recommend the V280 at all.  It really sound great and most importantly very musical.


----------



## phonomat

Arniesb said:


> Purk, did you heard V281? It whould be nice if someone could post head to head review to see if both sound really identical? Even Fried said that V280 is better buy if someone dont need v281 extra features. V281 whould be stretch for me, but if is sound is little better i go for it, if its just extra features then V280 it is.



I would advise you to get V280. Personally, I couldn't hear any differences between them at all, and even if you could, I doubt they would be very noticeable when casually listening. I really think it boils down to the question if you need the extra features or not.


----------



## Arniesb (May 6, 2017)

Thanks, phonomat you're a legend! I Whould buy V280 then. More money for a Dac upgrade 


phonomat said:


> I would advise you to get V280. Personally, I couldn't hear any differences between them at all, and even if you could, I doubt they would be very noticeable when casually listening. I really think it boils down to the question if you need the extra features or not.


----------



## Jodet

Stevell57 said:


> I posted this earlier  today on the V281 forum but thought some might find it of interest on the V280 dedicated forum.
> 
> I recently bought a V280 in preference to the V281 for the following reasons:
> 
> ...



My V280 is being fed by a Chord 2Qute and it is an amazingly synergistic combination.   I've never heard my HD800S's sound better.


----------



## Arniesb

Holly moly Jodet, im eyeing at exact same combo  Definitely gonna buy V280 and 2qute. Well... If Chord release 3qute, then that would be even better.


----------



## Svatopluk

I picked up a nice used V181 off of ebay a few weeks back to pair with my Gumby and Utopia. I'm really impressed with it, but now I find myself still salivating over the V280 and wishing that I'd gone ahead and spent the big bucks and got what I really wanted.

Some times it sucks being cheap.


----------



## danielwz

how is this one compared with moon 430ha, anybody has a compare?


----------



## Svatopluk

danielwz said:


> how is this one compared with moon 430ha, anybody has a compare?


I don't know about performance-wise, but the price difference is like $2.500. So, if you go with the V280, you will have plenty of money left over for beer and CD's.


----------



## Jodet

I've had my V280 about half a year now.    I have other amps in the house and have had the opportunity to listen to many others over the years.

With my 800S's and 700's the V280 is just wonderful.   I'm done listening to amps.   It's a keeper.   In terms of construction quality and sound quality..... it is the one to beat.


----------



## zek4u

Jodet said:


> My V280 is being fed by a Chord 2Qute and it is an amazingly synergistic combination.   I've never heard my HD800S's sound better.



I also have a V280 being fed by a Chord 2Qute over Chord Anthem 2 interconnects. Completely Amazing!  It's made me completely rethink my life as an audiophile. Now I'm wondering how much better it gets using a Hugo TT over balanced cables. I've read there is more space between the performers, etc. Ideally, I would upgrade a to a Hugo TT/V281 so I could also run a DV75 phono amp unbalanced and the DAC balanced into the V281. Now if there was a good pre-amplifier that wouldn't degrade the sound between the DAC and headphone amp, that would also be nice since I want one pre-out for my amp/speakers and a tape out for my DSD recorder.


----------



## peabreu

I use the V280 with a Hugo TT thru balanced cable and is really sweet on my LCD3, it has been an amazing upgrade when compared with LCD3 directly from the TT. Did not test the RCA vs Balanced as these would be different cables and the RCA of the Hugo goes to main system preamp (Conrad Johnson, Rca only). Have a hard time believing the difference between balanced vs RCA would be very big. Anyway I am perfectly happy with this TT and V280 combination what a pair both for the LCD3, Sen. HD650 and even for the DT990Pro 250.


----------



## zek4u

I'm now convinced I need to move on to a V281 over a balanced DAC connection. I'm between the TT, Invicta Mirus or a Lynx Hilo. John Grandberg who I very much respect seems to like the Invicta Mirus but having a Hilo do double duty D2A/A2D would be a plus. Been a Chord fan for a while though. Any advice?


----------



## Fegefeuer

@project86


----------



## project86

zek4u said:


> I'm now convinced I need to move on to a V281 over a balanced DAC connection. I'm between the TT, Invicta Mirus or a Lynx Hilo. John Grandberg who I very much respect seems to like the Invicta Mirus but having a Hilo do double duty D2A/A2D would be a plus. Been a Chord fan for a while though. Any advice?



I do indeed like the Mirus Pro, which is the the latest update, but original Mirus or even plain old Invicta remain excellent if you can find 'em. I also very much enjoyed the Hilo when I briefly spent some time with it. I'm unable to give a meaningful comparison to the Resonessence unit other than to say the Hilo did not make me rethink my choice of reference.... but, as I said, it was quite enjoyable nonetheless.

Hugo TT is decent in my book. Probably a distant 3rd place compared to the other units mentioned.


----------



## zek4u (Jul 27, 2017)

project86 said:


> I do indeed like the Mirus Pro, which is the the latest update, but original Mirus or even plain old Invicta remain excellent if you can find 'em. I also very much enjoyed the Hilo when I briefly spent some time with it. I'm unable to give a meaningful comparison to the Resonessence unit other than to say the Hilo did not make me rethink my choice of reference.... but, as I said, it was quite enjoyable nonetheless.
> 
> Hugo TT is decent in my book. Probably a distant 3rd place compared to the other units mentioned.



I briefly had the Concero when it first came out. Was very nice and I seemed to have liked it better then a Benchmark. I'll keep an eye out for a Mirus Pro, Mirus or an Invicta. I've ripped a lot of DSDs and hope I wouldn't lose too much quality going DoP. I'll keep my A2D duties running separate. I am just stunned with the quality of my 2Qute - V280 - HDS800S. Part of me just wants to leave it alone but I want to run balanced to a 2 channel rig, hence the v281. There must be some good synergy going on with my system playing over Chord Anthem 2 unbalanced and a Chord Signature USB running from a Microrendu/MCRU. Just wonder how much better it can get going Mirus Pro, Mirus or an Invicta or even a TT to a v281. From what you and others have said, I have to find out. Also going to move up to an Ultrarendu.


----------



## project86

Sounds like a plan.

And don't worry about DoP - it's just a container. The sound should be the same in theory, and in my systems it pretty much universally is the same as far as I can tell. Native DSD can go to DSD256 or DSD512 in some cases, while the DoP method typically tops out at DSD128. But that's about the only difference in my humble opinion. 

Think of it like WAV versus FLAC. Yes, some people claim to hear differences, but to me that's kind of silly, assuming both files are properly ripped/encoded. DoP is just like that - a container to hold the same exact info.


----------



## zek4u (Jul 28, 2017)

Now I see what you and John Grandberg have been saying about the BMC UltraDAC. Didn't know much about it until yesterday. I'll lose my analog input for the phonograph but guess I could always use the digital output off my DSD recorder for when I want to just play a record and not make a recording.  Also sounds like it works very well as a preamp even at low volumes. Plan on running balanced to an old Proceed AMP2 with some MMGs. Maybe later upgrade to a pair of .7s and try out some Ghent or Outlaw monoblocks. The idea of simplifying is very appealing. One box for headphone amp, preamp, DAC and recoup some money at the same time. The question is, will it blow my mind like the V280/HD800S have been doing. Sounds like John said it worked great with the HD800s. One guy said it really needed a separate headphone amp. Guess if didn't work out, I could always sell the thing and move to a Violectric V281/Mirus Pro, Mirus, Invicta, Veritas??. I do know the Violectric is on a completely different level then the McIntosh MHA100 I started with. You should hear how good my ripped vinyl sounds.

My cousin says, don't pay any attention to what you read on the Internet or read in reviews. Well, I know a good opinion when I read one and can read between the lines. I'm also using my ears this time around. I want to forget about all of this and get into the music for a change.


----------



## project86

That John guy really knows what he's talking about....  (that's me )

I will admit it's hard to listen to a single-box like the UltraDAC and be confident you have reference-class headphone amplification. Where's my other huge box full of tubes or transistors? Separate headphone amps give you a warm fuzzy feeling knowing your system is more complex and expensive and therefore _must _be better... and it usually makes sense as most integrated headphone amps aren't the greatest. But honestly, the UltraDAC is something special, assuming you can get over that need for validation-through-complexity-and-cost. 

Your cousin is sort of correct though. Many of the reviews I read online don't really add much to the conversation. The internet is full of opinions, some better than others, and the trick is to find people who tend to hear things the same way as you, then follow their general advice - while always listening for yourself whenever possible,and realizing that you'll inevitably disagree once in a while.


----------



## zek4u

That made me laugh. You never know what screen name someone is hiding under.  

UltraDAC has been purchased and I'll report back soon. Just thankful I don't have to re-terminate my Cardas headphone cable again. It started terminated for an Ayre Codex. Maybe I'll have to try one from Effect Audio next.

Do you plan on doing a SOtM sMS-200 - microRendu - ultraRendu comparison?  All these devices are already so good if you have clean power. Probably would be a waste of time because it's all so system/headphone dependent. There is another topic. Using cables and music servers as EQs. What blasphemy.

I'll dive into reading about the PureUSB1 soon. Feel like my dedicated circuit/microRendu/Teddy Pardo chain is pretty clean.


----------



## project86

I already covered the sMS-200 over at DAR (link in my sig). In that review I briefly touch on the microRendu comparison. No plans at this stage to try the ultraRendu or sMS-200 Ultra. I'm too busy with other fun stuff!

Honestly I think if you already have your power situation taken care of, and maybe a Recovery or Regen or similar device in the chain, there's very little else to be done. Plus reviewing those little excruciating differences is boring... for the reader, and certainly the reviewer. Comparing DACs is bad enough already.

The PureUSB1 is pretty great for some situations. Like if you wanna go simple and use a NUC or Surface Pro or other non-audiophile approved source in a higher-end rig. It helps minimize the disparity between those and something like an Aurender dedicated machine. It is less useful when everything else is already up to snuff.


----------



## zek4u

Read your article regarding the sMS-200 on DAR just after it was posted. Nice. Feel pretty confident in my up-stream path: dedicated Cutler-Hammer 15A circuit/Audience AR1P/Teddy Pardo PSU to a microRendu with a Chord Company Signature USB. I'll also be trying out an ultraRendu with some other power options as well. Maybe an ultraRendu will sound amazing with an UltraDAC.  .  

Cousin has two AudioQuest Niagara 1000s that was just reviewed on DAR. He loves them. I'll need to compare one to my Audience. It's endless but fun. I've been preaching to my friends how everything matters. How if you have just one bottle neck, it degrades your system. EMI/RFI issues over USB just to start. I think it is always better to start clean rather then trying to clean it up later. I'm even going to leave my 12V Teddy PSU on my CAPs server even though all it does now is send DLNA across my network. Another bottleneck that killed my 0s and 1s was when I temporarily used a Time Warner/Spectrum modem/router. Nasty! There is another article series right there but probably not much fun. I'm also convinced retailers don't want you to know how rooms are 50% of the problem. There is a reason small speakers end up sounding better at trade shows. I think many times those blogging preach about fixes that work on their colored systems where real reviewers with their reference systems already have the bottlenecks worked out in rooms that are tweaked. Okay, I'll stop rambling. 

Very excited to try out the Ultradac but my v280/2Qute is still sounding so wonderful. Sounds so alive with perfect synergy but my guess is its a bit forgiving. Even redbook sounds terrific.


----------



## zek4u

Well I'm also getting a V281. Violectric is just so good with HD800S headphones. I can't stop listening to my v280/2Qute.  Okay, maybe I should have waited until I sold my V280.  

I just need a balanced dac now.  Anyone have one I can borrow?  )). Maybe I can borrow my cousin's Dave. Am sure using the 2qute's unbalanced output or the dac in the BMC Ultradac will be good enough to compare. I lean to a very organic weighty sound and I just love having a real knob when changing the volume. Call me crazy. Well that's obvious. Having a good balanced preamp output is important but secondary to powering those HD800S headphones. Plan for the moment is to use the balanced pre out to power some Magnepan .7s with an old Proceed AMP2.


----------



## novicez1

zek4u said:


> Well I'm also getting a V281. Violectric is just so good with HD800S headphones. I can't stop listening to my v280/2Qute.  Okay, maybe I should have waited until I sold my V280.
> 
> I just need a balanced dac now.  Anyone have one I can borrow?  )). Maybe I can borrow my cousin's Dave. Am sure using the 2qute's unbalanced output or the dac in the BMC Ultradac will be good enough to compare. I lean to a very organic weighty sound and I just love having a real knob when changing the volume. Call me crazy. Well that's obvious. Having a good balanced preamp output is important but secondary to powering those HD800S headphones. Plan for the moment is to use the balanced pre out to power some Magnepan .7s with an old Proceed AMP2.



Well on the bright side, at least you would be able to properly A/B the V280 and the V281 if there are any perceivable sonic differences between the two.


----------



## Svatopluk (Aug 3, 2017)

It looks like Violectric amps are addictive. I bought a used V181 off eBay and now I have it and the V280, the V181 has been relegated to the bedroom and the V280 is part of my main rig. IMO both pair very well with the HD800, T1 and Utopia.


----------



## zek4u

I'll soon be comparing a V280, V281 and a BMC Ultradac. Let the games begin. Might upgrade my microRendu to an ultraRendu before I start. Since the V280 and V281 will most likely be similar and I really want a balanced out, the V280 should be sold to raise money for good balanced DAC to be brought into the mix or I'll just use the Ultradac feeding into the V281 to do my balanced comparisons. 

Sounds like other headphones would be a better match if I went straight out off an amp built into the various quality DACs out there but I'm really quite smitten with the HD800S headphones. They are end game for me. Seems like the consensus is that a separate headphone amplifier is better with the HD800S headphones but it isn't stopping me from trying out an Ultradac as all-in-one solution. Must be the harder to drive 300 ohm impedance.


----------



## headwhacker

zek4u said:


> Must be the harder to drive 300 ohm impedance.



I chuckle every time I hear this


----------



## zek4u

headwhacker said:


> I chuckle every time I hear this


Guess everyone enjoys getting laughed at. 

I think the consensus is that HD800 headphones are harder to drive than others and they are 300 ohm. You have HD800s. 

I assumed higher impedance headphones were harder to drive. Maybe I'm wrong. 

Anonanimal said "A high-impedance headphone, e.g. Beyerdynamic T1 @ 600 Ohms, will be considered by many to be "hard" to drive because it will require significantly more voltage swing for reference volumes than, say, a DenonAH-D1001 @ 32 Ohms. Conversely, the Denon(even though it is probably slightly more efficient) is going to require more peak-to-peak current than the T1 for the same volume levels"


----------



## PacoBdn

zek4u said:


> Guess everyone enjoys getting laughed at.
> 
> I think the consensus is that HD800 headphones are harder to drive than others and they are 300 ohm. You have HD800s.
> 
> ...



Hello,
What you should look at is the sensitivity not the impedance.

For example, the Hifiman HE-500 only have 38 Ohms and are quite hard to move. Why? Because its sensitivity is only 89 dB.


----------



## headwhacker

PacoBdn said:


> Hello,
> What you should look at is the sensitivity not the impedance.
> 
> For example, the Hifiman HE-500 only have 38 Ohms and are quite hard to move. Why? Because its sensitivity is only 89 dB.


Impedance is also important. Higher impedance load will surely needs more voltage if sensitivity is the same between 2 headphones. Having said that, HD800 is not hard to drive as many people think. Many portable amps/DAC or DAPs nowadays can easily drive the HD800.


----------



## Wes Pruett

project86 said:


> That John guy really knows what he's talking about....  (that's me )
> 
> I will admit it's hard to listen to a single-box like the UltraDAC and be confident you have reference-class headphone amplification. Where's my other huge box full of tubes or transistors? Separate headphone amps give you a warm fuzzy feeling knowing your system is more complex and expensive and therefore _must _be better... and it usually makes sense as most integrated headphone amps aren't the greatest. But honestly, the UltraDAC is something special, assuming you can get over that need for validation-through-complexity-and-cost.
> 
> Your cousin is sort of correct though. Many of the reviews I read online don't really add much to the conversation. The internet is full of opinions, some better than others, and the trick is to find people who tend to hear things the same way as you, then follow their general advice - while always listening for yourself whenever possible,and realizing that you'll inevitably disagree once in a while.



Have you listened to Schiit Gungnir/Mjolnir2? If so how does this schiit stack up to the BMC UltraDAC?


----------



## zek4u

Hi Wes. Sorry but I decided not to get the BMC UltraDAC and just stick with my Chord 2Qute. I'm actually going to play around with a Sony NW-WM1A into my V281. Also have a Black Dragon TRRS 4.4MM balanced to XLR 4-Pin on the way to see how it does balanced to my HD800S. Guess I need a TRRS 4.4MM to 2 3-PIN XLR connections to run to the v281 but one thing at a time. I sold my V280 and moved to a V281.


----------



## doraymon

zek4u said:


> I'll soon be comparing a V280, V281 and a BMC Ultradac. Let the games begin. Might upgrade my microRendu to an ultraRendu before I start. Since the V280 and V281 will most likely be similar and I really want a balanced out, the V280 should be sold to raise money for good balanced DAC to be brought into the mix or I'll just use the Ultradac feeding into the V281 to do my balanced comparisons.
> 
> Sounds like other headphones would be a better match if I went straight out off an amp built into the various quality DACs out there but I'm really quite smitten with the HD800S headphones. They are end game for me. Seems like the consensus is that a separate headphone amplifier is better with the HD800S headphones but it isn't stopping me from trying out an Ultradac as all-in-one solution. Must be the harder to drive 300 ohm impedance.


Hi, can you post a comparison between V280 and V281? Any sonic differences?
I'm very, very interested in the V280 as I don't need the preamp function!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Our interview series continues. This week we chatted with Fried Reim. CEO of Violectric and LakePeople 

https://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-violectric/


----------



## doraymon

Ultrainferno said:


> Our interview series continues. This week we chatted with Fried Reim. CEO of Violectric and LakePeople
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-violectric/


Nice!


----------



## doraymon (Oct 14, 2017)

On the sonic differences between V280 and V281, I dropped an email to Lake People and I got an answer from Fried Reim directly.

Q: I am writing to ask you if you can explain me the main differences between the two amps. I understand the V281 has a preamp output which the V280 doesn't have, but other than this is there any significant difference to be expected in the sound quality (...)?

A: The amp section from both amps V280 and V281 is identical. And so is the sound!

That's what I wanted to hear...


----------



## zek4u

doraymon said:


> Hi, can you post a comparison between V280 and V281? Any sonic differences?
> I'm very, very interested in the V280 as I don't need the preamp function!



Sorry for he late reply.  The V280 and V281 are both excellent. I just wanted the ability to run balanced out which I'm now not going to do. Think the V280 can still run unbalanced out by flipping some switches. If I still had a V280, I wouldn't bother moving to a V281. I do think the V280 was just the slightest more laid back. Larger power supply, who knows. I also like the larger volume knob but do miss the simplicity/lower profile of the V280.


----------



## doraymon

zek4u said:


> Sorry for he late reply.  The V280 and V281 are both excellent. I just wanted the ability to run balanced out which I'm now not going to do. Think the V280 can still run unbalanced out by flipping some switches. If I still had a V280, I wouldn't bother moving to a V281. I do think the V280 was just the slightest more laid back. Larger power supply, who knows. I also like the larger volume knob but do miss the simplicity/lower profile of the V280.


Thanks a lot. Can I also ask you if you ever compared it with a Cavalli Liquid Carbon?
I know... just trying my luck!


----------



## zek4u

doraymon said:


> Thanks a lot. Can I also ask you if you ever compared it with a Cavalli Liquid Carbon?
> I know... just trying my luck!


Sorry, I've never owned a Cavalli Liquid Carbon. Maybe one day I will be able to compare it to my V281.


----------



## Ekul61

anyone hear of a black fri sale


----------



## Jodet

Ekul61 said:


> anyone hear of a black fri sale



Violectric USA said they were doing one but hadn't decided what per cent off it would be.  If it's anything like last year it will be a LOT.    I'm sure if you email them they can tell you what it is (and I'm guessing you could order something at the sale price now).


----------



## Ekul61

thx.actually talked to arthur last week.didn't know the discount


----------



## mcgo

Pulled the trigger today on a V280 using the Black-25 Thanksgiving code. 25% off with free shipping. To say I’m excited is an understatement!

I’ve been researching my amp upgrade all year and I’m confident this Violectric will do the job. Did the prep work in advance on the balanced cable for my HD800.  Thanks to all the fine people at head-fi for helping me reach end-game nirvana.


----------



## Ekul61

Have not done a review yet, but my 280 is purring. Seems like a end game solid state balanced amp. Spending more might give you minimal gains . Just spend the $1500 and be done with your solid state search.

In the headphone industry CUSTOMER SERVICE IS NOT SO GOOD.
Violectric USA  customer service is TOP NOTCH!
Arthur will address ANY and ALL questions unbiased IMMEDIATELY!
Thx For all your help  Arthur. Truly a class act.


----------



## Jodet

The V280 is not an inexpensive amp, but with the Black Friday price I'd call it a real bargain.   The thing I find is that the longer I have it the more I like it.   I've had it a year now and have zero interest in other amps. 

There are five gain settings, adjustable in 6db increments.   That combined with the incredibly precise volume pot lets you set your volume just the way you like it.   That's a feature that you'll really miss if you use another amp.


----------



## AutumnCrown (Nov 26, 2017)

Can anyone describe the differences between the tenor and xmos usb DACs? Why is the xmos $50 more?


----------



## davidespinosa

AutumnCrown said:


> Can anyone describe the differences between the tenor and xmos usb DACs?



On macOS, Tenor requires a driver, but XMOS doesn't.
On Windows XP, Tenor runs but XMOS doesn't.

There may be other issues.  You can google tenor vs xmos.

Here's the driver download page from Violectric USA:

Violectric 24/192 Microsoft XMOS  *Windows  7 ~ 10
Violectric 24/192 Apple OS-X XMOS  *NO DRIVER REQUIRED
Violectric 24/192 Linux XMOS  *NO DRIVER REQUIRED

Violectric 24/192 Microsoft TENOR  *Windows  XP ~ 10
Violectric 24/192 Apple OS-X TENOR  *High Sierra
Violectric 24/192 Linux TENOR  *NO DRIVER REQUIRED

http://violectric-usa.com/downloads
http://violectric-usa.com/accessories/usb-24-192-tenor
http://violectric-usa.com/accessories/usb-24-192-xmos


----------



## mcgo

The V280 has exceeded my expectations! I’m just beaming end to end at how great it turned out to be. Clarity, expanse - it is all there just as others have said!  I’m really happy I took that final step and switched to balanced with the HD800.  For me, it was like the last mile in a marathon.  Staying SE and going V200 would have been easier but not as satisfying and I would have had upgraditis soon enough, I bet!

I’m running my V280 with a Volex 14AWG shielded power cable (~$15) on an Isobar 6 Ultra (~$45). I also blinged it out with some hefty Cardas XLR caps for now.

Two end-game components down... Only the DAC remains on my list.  I might get lucky and have something new to choose from in 2018!


----------



## JeffMann

mcgo said:


> The V280 has exceeded my expectations! I’m just beaming end to end at how great it turned out to be. Clarity, expanse - it is all there just as others have said!  I’m really happy I took that final step and switched to balanced with the HD800.  For me, it was like the last mile in a marathon.  Staying SE and going V200 would have been easier but not as satisfying and I would have had upgraditis soon enough, I bet!
> 
> I’m running my V280 with a Volex 14AWG shielded power cable (~$15) on an Isobar 6 Ultra (~$45). I also blinged it out with some hefty Cardas XLR caps for now.
> 
> Two end-game components down... Only the DAC remains on my list.  I might get lucky and have something new to choose from in 2018!



I am happy with my Matrix Audio X-Sabre Pro DAC in my system, which is as follows-: PS Audio Perfect Wave Transport => Matrix Audio X-Sabre Pro DAC => Violectric V280 headphone amplifier => HiFiMan Susvara headphones.


----------



## koenoe

Anybody looking for a sale? I'm interested to buy the V280.


----------



## Dukebb13

I received my HPA V280 and Sennheiser HD800S just over a week ago. I love this amp. Through the balanced output the sound is so good. The highs are extended but never harsh, the mids have a slight warmth to them and the bass is tight and accurate. This amp is never fatiguing. Smooth, detailed and accurate. I am listening to my HD600’s with the SE output and have never heard these phones sound this good. I have around 50 hours on it and it has sounded great from the start but has opened a bit to me. It was a bit overly warm and soft for the first 30+ hours. I am so happy with this purchase. Headphones, check, amp, check, dac next. Too much fun! If you are looking for a top of the line amp this is one to look at.  Great sound and a shout out to Arthur at Violectric USA. He responded to an email at around 1 in the morning. He helped me choose between this amp and the 281. He said they sound the same, I was sold. Very fast shipping too. It shipped from Germany and I received it 3 days later in America. Great company to deal with!


----------



## Arniesb

Yes it is a heck of a amp indeed! Congrats to your purchase
I feel this amp pair fantasticaly with headphones that need little bit of warm like HD600, HD800S, Utopia, Beyers, Fostex Th900 and similar.


----------



## JeffMann

Dukebb13 said:


> I received my HPA V280 and Sennheiser HD800S just over a week ago. I love this amp. Through the balanced output the sound is so good. The highs are extended but never harsh, the mids have a slight warmth to them and the bass is tight and accurate. This amp is never fatiguing. Smooth, detailed and accurate. I am listening to my HD600’s with the SE output and have never heard these phones sound this good. I have around 50 hours on it and it has sounded great from the start but has opened a bit to me. It was a bit overly warm and soft for the first 30+ hours. I am so happy with this purchase. Headphones, check, amp, check, dac next. Too much fun! If you are looking for a top of the line amp this is one to look at.  Great sound and a shout out to Arthur at Violectric USA. He responded to an email at around 1 in the morning. He helped me choose between this amp and the 281. He said they sound the same, I was sold. Very fast shipping too. It shipped from Germany and I received it 3 days later in America. Great company to deal with!



I own both the V281 and the V280 and I have used both of them with my Susvara headphone (which is inefficient) and they are equal in terms of power/control and sound quality. The V280 amp is a much better buy from a price perspective if you don't need the preamp output function. I am a big fan of Vioelectric headphone amps and I have no incentive to try another headphone amplifier. 

I am also a big fan of the Matrix Sabre-X Pro DAC, which Arthur distributes in the USA. My sound source is a PS Audio Perfect Wave Transport and I connect it to the DAC via the i2S input using a HDMI cable, and I run it in synchronous mode. 

Jeff.


----------



## Dukebb13

Thanks @JeffMann for the dac recommendation. I read through the 281 impressions and recognize you. I will definitely put that dac towards the top of my list. I need a dac that can play dsd so that fits the bill. I am using my dx200 and Cowon P2 for a source. They sound really good but I know I can get better. I want to max the sound I get with my amp and headphones. Thanks again!


----------



## Svatopluk

FedEx has my Yggdrasil scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I've had the Gumby as part my V280 / Utopia setup for sometime and it's been a great pairing. But, due to an additional speaker system being added elsewhere in the house, I figured it gave me a good excuse to upgrade the main (good stuff) system DAC. I really thought about just buying a second Gumby but you know how the upgraded bug can be.

Hopefully, I will be back with my impressions in a week or so.


----------



## Dukebb13

Lucky you!  Please let me know if it is really worth the upgrade. I have heard really good things about both dacs. If I didn’t want dsd I would look at those. Enjoy!


----------



## Svatopluk

Dukebb13 said:


> Lucky you!  Please let me know if it is really worth the upgrade. I have heard really good things about both dacs. If I didn’t want dsd I would look at those. Enjoy!


I also have the HD-800S as well. I have a feeling the deference may be more notable between the Yggy and Gumby with it than the Utopia. But I'm getting ahead of myself a little.


----------



## Stormfriend (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi all, I switched from headphone listening to speakers a few years ago, so on the rare occasions I used my HD800 it was on 1970's receivers and 1980's integrated amps.  They all had a big, rich, mellifluous sound that I liked, but they lacked the precision or refinement of a good headphone amp.  I'm now getting back into headphones, still with the HD800, and decided to bump up my budget to the V280.  Its only been playing for four hours so far, so its too early to judge, but it does sound rather small and weedy compared to a re-capped NAD 3020.  I was wondering what changes the V280 goes through during burn-in and how long it takes?  I'll find out anyway over the next week of course, but I was wondering what other people found?

I'm currently using the V280 unbalanced (as I did with the NAD), so I'm comparing like with like.  I've got a 4pin adaptor (for my 2x3pin balanced cable) on the way, but that's a different design of cable and will sound quite different anyway.

Edit: I tried turning the volume up some more and it gets a bit shouty at this level, but the bass can now be described as tight and constrained rather than small and weedy.  That's what I'm hoping mellows out.


----------



## Dukebb13

Mine seemed to open up around 30+ hours. Mine didn’t sound small but closed in, like it was too warm. I have about 60 hours now and it just seems to disappear. Mind you my HD800S were new at the same time. So both are breaking in together. When I turn up the volume honestly things just get better for me. Not shouty or harsh at all. Just smooth open sound. Hopefully when you change to balanced it will make the difference. When I tried my headphones se it was more dark, smaller soundstage but the highs were not as smooth to me. Hope this helps. I think you will love it with balanced and broken in a bit. It did not take that long for me. Good luck!


----------



## Stormfriend

Thanks, 30-60 hours isn't too painful.  Of course then the adaptor will have turned up and that'll need to run in too


----------



## Arniesb

You need to run HD800S balanced with V280. You get much less performance from V280 when you run single ended.
Soundstage is simply levels above balanced, details is better, bass is more nuanced and tighter (but less of it) overal more transparency on it. You wasted money if you dont plan on using balanced. Only half amp is working on single ended.


----------



## Svatopluk (Feb 8, 2018)

Stormfriend said:


> Hi all, I switched from headphone listening to speakers a few years ago, so on the rare occasions I used my HD800 it was on 1970's receivers and 1980's integrated amps.  They all had a big, rich, mellifluous sound that I liked, but they lacked the precision or refinement of a good headphone amp.  I'm now getting back into headphones, still with the HD800, and decided to bump up my budget to the V280.  Its only been playing for four hours so far, so its too early to judge, but it does sound rather small and weedy compared to a re-capped NAD 3020.  I was wondering what changes the V280 goes through during burn-in and how long it takes?  I'll find out anyway over the next week of course, but I was wondering what other people found?
> 
> I'm currently using the V280 unbalanced (as I did with the NAD), so I'm comparing like with like.  I've got a 4pin adaptor (for my 2x3pin balanced cable) on the way, but that's a different design of cable and will sound quite different anyway.
> 
> ...





Stormfriend said:


> Hi all, I switched from headphone listening to speakers a few years ago, so on the rare occasions I used my HD800 it was on 1970's receivers and 1980's integrated amps.  They all had a big, rich, mellifluous sound that I liked, but they lacked the precision or refinement of a good headphone amp.  I'm now getting back into headphones, still with the HD800, and decided to bump up my budget to the V280.  Its only been playing for four hours so far, so its too early to judge, but it does sound rather small and weedy compared to a re-capped NAD 3020.  I was wondering what changes the V280 goes through during burn-in and how long it takes?  I'll find out anyway over the next week of course, but I was wondering what other people found?
> 
> I'm currently using the V280 unbalanced (as I did with the NAD), so I'm comparing like with like.  I've got a 4pin adaptor (for my 2x3pin balanced cable) on the way, but that's a different design of cable and will sound quite different anyway.
> 
> Edit: I tried turning the volume up some more and it gets a bit shouty at this level, but the bass can now be described as tight and constrained rather than small and weedy.  That's what I'm hoping mellows out.


If not already, you may want to experiment with the Pre-Gain settings. I find the 300 Ohm HD800S displays more body (sounds richer) when the Pre-Gain is set on +6 as opposed to neutral or lower.


----------



## Stormfriend

The balanced adaptor is on its way, although I don't want to lose too much bass (I say hopefully).  I had the Schitt Mjolnir before (a year or two ago), so I was always planning on going that way.  I just have 2x3pin cable at the moment, which appears to have fallen out of favour with manufacturers.

I'll give it a week before experimenting with the gain settings.  I'm currently listening with the volume between 10 and 12, so there's plenty of room for manoeuver.  Something inside me wants the gain to have no impact on the way it sounds, but if it does then I may as well benefit from it.


----------



## Svatopluk

Stormfriend said:


> The balanced adaptor is on its way, although I don't want to lose too much bass (I say hopefully).  I had the Schitt Mjolnir before (a year or two ago), so I was always planning on going that way.  I just have 2x3pin cable at the moment, which appears to have fallen out of favour with manufacturers.
> 
> I'll give it a week before experimenting with the gain settings.  I'm currently listening with the volume between 10 and 12, so there's plenty of room for manoeuver.  Something inside me wants the gain to have no impact on the way it sounds, but if it does then I may as well benefit from it.


Agreed, waiting for your final setup and the amp to settle out before any gain adjustments sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Stormfriend

The shoutiness has gone now and there's no weakness in the bass any more.  It's a more controlled low end compared to the NAD, without the bloom that the NAD applies to everything.  That's both good and bad, depending on the recording quality, but I'm hearing more details in the music than I did before.

I'm still running s/e at this point.


----------



## SaddleSC

I own a V281 and find the difference with this amp between SE and balanced to be night and day. The difference is not subtle in the least. When I first unpacked the unit, I plugged in my HD800S into the SE jack and was pretty disappointed. Flat, small soundstage and lifeless. I switched to the Balanced output and the sound totally transformed. A broad soundstage appeared, the bass became much more extended and everything was just beautifully presented. The V280 and V281 were designed to be used balanced. If I was only going to run this amp SE, I would definitely have chosen a different amp. When running balanced, it is an end game SS amp without question.


----------



## JeffMann

SaddleSC said:


> I own a V281 and find the difference with this amp between SE and balanced to be night and day. The difference is not subtle in the least. When I first unpacked the unit, I plugged in my HD800S into the SE jack and was pretty disappointed. Flat, small soundstage and lifeless. I switched to the Balanced output and the sound totally transformed. A broad soundstage appeared, the bass became much more extended and everything was just beautifully presented. The V280 and V281 were designed to be used balanced. If I was only going to run this amp SE, I would definitely have chosen a different amp. When running balanced, it is an end game SS amp without question.



I agree! I have both the V280 and the V281 and they sound much better in balanced mode.

Jeff.


----------



## swmtnbiker

From what I've read, you're only using half of the amp section when plugged into the V281's SE output.


----------



## ArthurPower

A big thank you to everyone who visited us at the NYC CanJam show. A few pics...













Cheers!


----------



## Dukebb13

Nice pictures, wish I could have been there! Instead I will listen to my 280 and dream of what it will sound like with the matrix x Sabre pro. Hope you all had a great show!


----------



## ArthurPower

It was a lot of fun with a fantastic turn out. The line to check in was insane though.


----------



## JNOISE JA

Hi
please guide me

If I want to choose between the two, what happens to the hd800s?
Because I'm really confused
Some say i choose v280.
But some others say i choose m9.
and RS 08


----------



## Dukebb13

I have had the V280 and HD800S’ for about a month now. Amazing combo!  The combo just keeps gettin better for me. This is using a Plenue2 and DX200 as a source balanced into the V280. I love it. I know I can get better with a dac and I will eventually get there. I wholeheartedly recommend the V280. I don’t think you will regret it at all. Even SE this amp sounds amazing. Balanced takes it to another level though. It sounds amazing and is built like a tank. Buy it and be done with looking at amps!


----------



## Arniesb

Completeley agree here!!! Have it from October 2017 and couldnt be happier! Sound is very detailed, fast, airy, wide, holographic and BEST OF ALL POWERFULL AND NATURAL SOUNDING Unlike most high end amps!!! This amp ir very natural and analog sounding so i suggest any potential buyers to pair with very clean and detailed dac for best synergy and performance! No need additonal warmth from dac... Well not too much.
Cheers for Fried Reim!!!


----------



## JNOISE JA

Did you listen to m9 with hd800s?
Some friends have strongly suggested it to me.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

Got one of these inbound right now. When it arrives I’ll have the chance to compare it directly to my SPL Phonitor 2 and Questyle CMA600i before I have to pick 1 unit to keep. Having only heard the Violectric at CanJam (actually the V281), I still think it’ll be the pick of the litter. Should be a long, fun weekend!


----------



## weebull

Has anyone tried the focal utopia on the v281? would be interested to know if it's a good pairing


----------



## novicez1

@weebul

I personally didn't like it. Then again, I feel the Utopia doesn't warrant the 4k price tag since it does not sound special.


----------



## weebull

novicez1 said:


> @weebul
> 
> I personally didn't like it. Then again, I feel the Utopia doesn't warrant the 4k price tag since it does not sound special.




thanks, interesting point of view. I'll make sure to try and audition them!


----------



## Svatopluk

I have the V280 and Utopia, great combo in my opinion as long as you avoid setting the V280's gain too high. I've used both Gumby and Yggdrasil with the two with no complants.


----------



## Blueshound24

Malcolm Riverside said:


> Got one of these inbound right now. When it arrives I’ll have the chance to compare it directly to my SPL Phonitor 2 and Questyle CMA600i before I have to pick 1 unit to keep. Having only heard the Violectric at CanJam (actually the V281), I still think it’ll be the pick of the litter. Should be a long, fun weekend!




@Malcolm Riverside I was verily impressed with the amp function of the Questyle CMA600i when I auditioned it and have been considering getting it. Have you had a chance to put together a few words of comparisons?


----------



## weebull

Svatopluk said:


> I have the V280 and Utopia, great combo in my opinion as long as you avoid setting the V280's gain too high. I've used both Gumby and Yggdrasil with the two with no complants.


thanks!


----------



## novicez1

I would avoid anything Schiit offers except the magni series, since they are really cheap.... 

There have been measurements of the Yggy floating around and it is terrible.


----------



## Svatopluk (Apr 1, 2018)

I own Yuggy and totally disagree with you're statement. The Yuggy's meaurments most be terrible in a great way becase it sounds awfully good to me and never fails to impress others.


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

Literally can't wait to get my hands on the V280. Am going to pair it with a Resonessence Veritas because I loved the V200/Concero HD combo I had back in the day. Excited to hear the improvements.


----------



## iamjaymo

Violent_Sneeze said:


> Literally can't wait to get my hands on the V280. Am going to pair it with a Resonessence Veritas because I loved the V200/Concero HD combo I had back in the day. Excited to hear the improvements.



I’ve heard the V280 is perhaps slightly warm/darker sounding so perhaps the Sabre DACs pair well with it. Ugh...I really want to try a V280 now!


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

iamjaymo said:


> I’ve heard the V280 is perhaps slightly warm/darker sounding so perhaps the Sabre DACs pair well with it. Ugh...I really want to try a V280 now!


 Someone is selling a V280 on head-fi right now for I believe $950, which is criminally cheap! Even though I already have one I’m tempted to buy it just on principle. Jump on it!


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

I saw that post, no funds till Friday tho ugh! Lol


----------



## iamjaymo

I know...thinking about it but gotta sell something. My soul perhaps???


----------



## Arniesb

This amp pairs really well with clean neutral dacs, warm dac would  make overall sound too boxy and lacking sparkle and precision. Unless u have silver cables i dont recommend warm dac with this amp.


----------



## iamjaymo

Arniesb said:


> This amp pairs really well with clean neutral dacs, warm dac would  make overall sound too boxy and lacking sparkle and precision. Unless u have silver cables i dont recommend warm dac with this amp.



Well thank goodness...my tube DAC probably won’t work well then. I’ll just sit tight and save a grand.


----------



## smodtactical

How does the V280 compare to Ragnarok and GSX-mk2?


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

Hey I have a V280 and have never used balanced before. Is it possible to use the balanced output in the front when only RCA inputs are used? 

Thanks


----------



## iamjaymo

Violent_Sneeze said:


> Hey I have a V280 and have never used balanced before. Is it possible to use the balanced output in the front when only RCA inputs are used?
> 
> Thanks



Yes!


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

iamjaymo said:


> Yes!



Cool thanks. Still can't believe I got this amp for $950! Works flawlessly too ahaha


----------



## iamjaymo

Nice pickup...I also thought quite hard about getting that amp myself.  Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## rhern213

Violent_Sneeze said:


> Hey I have a V280 and have never used balanced before. Is it possible to use the balanced output in the front when only RCA inputs are used?
> 
> Thanks



Just to note, you should read up on the specs of the amp to check if it will truly output a balanced signal from RCA unbalanced inputs.

If you use the unbalanced RCA inputs you may just be getting an unbalanced output from the XLR connection which defeats the purpose.


----------



## davidespinosa

rhern213 said:


> check if it will truly output a balanced signal from RCA unbalanced inputs



On the V280, V281, and RS08, the balanced out is always balanced.
Doesn't matter which inputs you use.


----------



## Violent_Sneeze

Asked Fried about it:

"Yes you can. V280 will convert the unbalanced RCA input into a balanced output signal."

Best regards, Fried Reim


----------



## smodtactical

Is the v280 amp components identical to the v281? Im just interested in the headphones amp and not the extra features.

How does it compare to the ragnarox, gsxmk2, moon neo 430 ha? 

Planning on upgrading my burson amp with my hd 800 S.

Thanks.


----------



## Dukebb13

I asked Arthur if I didn’t need a preamp what amp should I get. He said the 280 without hesitation. He said they sound the same. The 280 has less power but if all you are using is the HD800S, you would not know. The 280 has a firm grip on the HD800S, that is my headphone of choice too. Plenty of power and amazing sound from the treble all the way down.  Balanced or rca inputs, balanced or  Contact Arthur if you are in the US of A or Fried if not. Great company to deal with. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## smodtactical

Dukebb13 said:


> I asked Arthur if I didn’t need a preamp what amp should I get. He said the 280 without hesitation. He said they sound the same. The 280 has less power but if all you are using is the HD800S, you would not know. The 280 has a firm grip on the HD800S, that is my headphone of choice too. Plenty of power and amazing sound from the treble all the way down.  Balanced or rca inputs, balanced or  Contact Arthur if you are in the US of A or Fried if not. Great company to deal with. Good luck on your journey!



Cool thanks! I wonder though if the added power changes the sound signature at all even with the 800S ?


----------



## rhern213 (May 17, 2018)

I just picked up a V280 from another head-fier. I've only had it for one night so thoughts will be coming soon, but it's looking good!

I had one question, has anyone done a comparison to see if there's any advantage to using a DAC through the balanced inputs as opposed to the unbalanced? Since the V280 is converting the unbalanced signal into balanced, I'm not familiar enough with the design if there is any advantage to using a balanced input?

I'm asking because I currently have a Schiit Bimby connected through single ended of course, but am wondering if all else equal the balanced inputs would be noticeably better?


----------



## mitjok

Hello, just got few days ago my V280.
And I wan't to know is there a difference between connecting AMP and DAC through xlr or rca?
Thanks!


----------



## Arniesb

mitjok said:


> Hello, just got few days ago my V280.
> And I wan't to know is there a difference between connecting AMP and DAC through xlr or rca?
> Thanks!


Only difference that xlr are louder. Only difference making is 4 pin xlr output.


----------



## mitjok

Can i plug multiple headphones in amp?
For example first headphone in left 1/4 and second in right 1/4. Or first headphones in XLR and second in one of 1/4.
Will it work if i connect headphones in all outputs?
What the difference is between left and right 1/4 jack outputs?

Thanks!


----------



## Arniesb (Jun 29, 2018)

I think i added once HD800S on xlr and hd600 on single ended and it worked corectly. No difference between single ended outputs.


----------



## Kamurah (Jun 29, 2018)

mitjok said:


> Hello, just got few days ago my V280.
> And I wan't to know is there a difference between connecting AMP and DAC through xlr or rca?
> Thanks!



Hello.  While I do not have this unit, I think I may be able to offer some insight into your question.  IF your DAC has balanced outs (XLR) and you connect it to the balanced inputs (XLR) on the Violectric, you will maintain a balanced signal throughout the chain up until your headphones.

If your DAC only has RCA outputs, the signal coming out of the DAC is not balanced.  Is this important?  Maybe but probably not.  With short RCA runs (say less than 6 feet) it is unlikely you will notice much difference, if any at all between an RCA and XLR output (when calibrated to the same volume).  However, a balanced signal is particularly useful if you need long cable runs (which could be one cause of signal degradation) or if you are noticing any extraneous noise in the signal path...which could be a shielding / RFI, or power grounding issue.

In the professional audio world, RCA interconnects are almost never used, and either 1/4" TRS or XLR balanced is usually the norm for interconnecting equipment (not instruments)....but then again, signal runs are generally much longer in the studio than the DAC / AMP-to-headphone path common in the average audiophile listening setup.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Stormfriend

Hi all, does anyone find their V280 gets very hot?  Mine doesn't quite reach the 'too hot to touch' stage, but it's decidedly toasty when I put my hand on top.  The volume control also gets very warm as well.  It takes a while to warm up, so its not an instant thing, and then it stays constant. I only mention it as I saw a comment somewhere about Violectric running  cool and that's definitely not the case with mine.


----------



## rhern213

Stormfriend said:


> Hi all, does anyone find their V280 gets very hot?  Mine doesn't quite reach the 'too hot to touch' stage, but it's decidedly toasty when I put my hand on top.  The volume control also gets very warm as well.  It takes a while to warm up, so its not an instant thing, and then it stays constant. I only mention it as I saw a comment somewhere about Violectric running  cool and that's definitely not the case with mine.



No problems for me, mine maybe gets normally warm as any other, nothing noticeably hot.


----------



## Arniesb

Mine sometimes gets hot, but only in hot days and i have laptopt which generates heat as well. Usually its warm or less than it.


----------



## Svatopluk

Stormfriend said:


> Hi all, does anyone find their V280 gets very hot?  Mine doesn't quite reach the 'too hot to touch' stage, but it's decidedly toasty when I put my hand on top.  The volume control also gets very warm as well.  It takes a while to warm up, so its not an instant thing, and then it stays constant. I only mention it as I saw a comment somewhere about Violectric running  cool and that's definitely not the case with mine.


The volume control on my unit gets only slightly warm after an hour. Is your V280 located  in a well ventilated area?


----------



## Stormfriend

Thanks everyone, it is a mini-heatwave at the moment but its in a well ventilated rack.  I'll check with Violectric and see what they say.


----------



## Stormfriend

I've realised I left this hanging.  Now the heatwave is over and temperatures are back to normal the V280 gets very warm (about thirty-five degrees if I put a cheap thermometer on top), but not excessively hot.  The Quad 306 in the same rack gets hotter and that's lasted 20+ years, so I'm not worried.  I believe the Violectric has more output devices than the Quad too, so there's a lot going on in there.


----------



## Mediahound

Apologies if there is a separate v281 thread (I couldn't find one). Just got the V281 today from a fellow head-fier. Using the Chord Hugo 2 as DAC and really liking what I'm hearing a lot:


----------



## davidespinosa

Mediahound said:


> Apologies if there is a separate v281 thread (I couldn't find one)



Nice !  Here's the V281 thread.  I googled "head-fi v281".

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/violectric-hpa-v281-vorsprung-durch-balanced.705318/


----------



## Svatopluk

Stormfriend said:


> I've realised I left this hanging.  Now the heatwave is over and temperatures are back to normal the V280 gets very warm (about thirty-five degrees if I put a cheap thermometer on top), but not excessively hot.  The Quad 306 in the same rack gets hotter and that's lasted 20+ years, so I'm not worried.  I believe the Violectric has more output devices than the Quad too, so there's a lot going on in there.


Yes the ambient temperature can make quite a difference. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## iamdman (Nov 30, 2018)

What a bummer!  Ordered a v280 and was so looking forward to listen to it before I head out on a vacation. But UPS totally messed up it as the package is now untraceable. Working with Vioelectric/Arthur and hopefully should have a resolution soon as UPS refuses to give me (receiver) any further information as they investigate and want me to be in touch with seller to find a solution here. Damn....

Has this happened to anyone where UPS loses an expensive item and what the outcome from UPS was?

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Fegefeuer

Mediahound said:


> Apologies if there is a separate v281 thread (I couldn't find one). Just got the V281 today from a fellow head-fier. Using the Chord Hugo 2 as DAC and really liking what I'm hearing a lot:



Here you go https://www.head-fi.org/threads/violectric-hpa-v281-vorsprung-durch-balanced.705318/

Also looking forward to more impressions. 




iamdman said:


> What a bummer!  Ordered a v280 and was so looking forward to listen to it before I head out on a vacation. But UPS totally messed up it as the package is now untraceable. Working with Vioelectric/Arthur and hopefully should have a resolution soon as UPS refuses to give me (receiver) any further information as they investigate and want me to be in touch with seller to find a solution here. Damn....
> 
> Has this happened to anyone where UPS loses an expensive item and what the outcome from UPS was?
> 
> Fingers crossed!



damn, hopefully this gets resolved soon


----------



## project86

iamdman said:


> Has this happened to anyone where UPS loses an expensive item and what the outcome from UPS was?
> 
> Fingers crossed!



I have had a few close calls with UPS, FedEx, and USPS. Thankfully the item is almost always located, somehow, someway, and delivered in good shape after a delay. But once in a while it really _is _lost, in which case it's up to the seller and the shipper to deal with insurance claims. Not fun but as long as there is proper insurance it should be fixed in the end.


----------



## iamdman

Phewwww....They were able to locate the package!!! and should be delivered Monday.  Thanks Arthur from vioelectric for being on top of it and kept me updated.


----------



## TropicalChemist

iamdman said:


> Phewwww....They were able to locate the package!!! and should be delivered Monday.  Thanks Arthur from vioelectric for being on top of it and kept me updated.



Well don’t leave us hanging what do you think?


----------



## domho7

My local retailer just brought this in. Including the v281. Can the v280 drive lcd2 fazer type well. Tks


----------



## Quinto

domho7 said:


> My local retailer just brought this in. Including the v281. Can the v280 drive lcd2 fazer type well. Tks


yea!


----------



## nrbatista

I’m considering to buy a Sony MDR-Z7 headphones that come with a balanced cable terminated in two 3.5mm jacks. Is it safe to connect these to the two unbalanced headphone outputs of the v280? Would this be a balanced connection?


----------



## Fegefeuer

domho7 said:


> My local retailer just brought this in. Including the v281. Can the v280 drive lcd2 fazer type well. Tks


 Easily, with iron grip and control as well. 









nrbatista said:


> I’m considering to buy a Sony MDR-Z7 headphones that come with a balanced cable terminated in two 3.5mm jacks. Is it safe to connect these to the two unbalanced headphone outputs of the v280? Would this be a balanced connection?


 There is a jumper setting for the v281 to change the two unbalanced connections to carry a balanced signal (left and right in sum). I didn't find the info in the v280 manual though.


----------



## nrbatista

Fegefeuer said:


> There is a jumper setting for the v281 to change the two unbalanced connections to carry a balanced signal (left and right in sum). I didn't find the info in the v280 manual though.



Humm, I’ve checked the amp and there’s only the Right/Left pre-gain switches. I guess the v280 doesn’t have that option unfortunately.


----------



## nrbatista

Out of curiosity, where’s that jumper setting on the V281? Is it inside the unit?


----------



## nrbatista

Found the jumper on the v281 user’s manual. I will need to open my v280 to check if the setting is there even if it’s not mentioned anywhere.


----------



## nrbatista

There’s actually a pair of jumpers labeled *U < > B* besides the headphone 4-pin balanced output and are set to *U*.




 

Could this be *U*nbalanced *< > B*alanced ? Don’t know what they’re meant for and the manual doesn’t refer either. I didn’t mess with them and left at the default *U *position.

Does anyone knows what these are for?


----------



## TropicalChemist

domho7 said:


> My local retailer just brought this in. Including the v281. Can the v280 drive lcd2 fazer type well. Tks



Not sure about the LCD-2F but it sure as hell drives my LCD-4’s aplomb


----------



## TropicalChemist

nrbatista said:


> There’s actually a pair of jumpers labeled *U < > B* besides the headphone 4-pin balanced output and are set to *U*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look like the chassis ground lifts depends. They’re for “solving” ground hum loops.


----------



## nrbatista

TropicalChemist said:


> Those look like the chassis ground lifts depends. They’re for “solving” ground hum loops.



Don’t think so, the chassis ground lift jumpers are near the power cable entry at the back of the unit. The jumpers I’ve mentioned are near the XLR 4-pin headphone plug, at the front of the unit.


----------



## TropicalChemist

nrbatista said:


> Don’t think so, the chassis ground lift jumpers are near the power cable entry at the back of the unit. The jumpers I’ve mentioned are near the XLR 4-pin headphone plug, at the front of the unit.



Yeah that’s what I thought, I haven’t opened mine in awhile. U/B fits in with their G L C labeling for the jumpers. I just find it weird that in a 34 page manual there’s nothing about those switches.


----------



## nrbatista

Exactly! Have no ideia what these jumpers are for. I’ve sent an email to Lake People asking about this feature. Hopefully I’ll get an answer. Will keep you posted.


----------



## fdg

Ex works the unbalanced outputs from HPA V280 are set to 2 x stereo operation.
But there are jumpers inside the amp to provide balanced operation for both ¼” phone jacks.
Please see the attached pic from HPA V280.  V280 open low res.jpg
The 2 jumpers are close to the 4-pin XLR socket.
"U" position means *u*nbalanced / "B" position means *b*alanced
Setting these Jumpers to the "B" position (pointing to the back of the unit) you will achieve balanced operation for the phone jacks.
Anyway I would recommend to cut any left/right connectors and solder a 4-pin XLR connector.
Cheers, Fried


----------



## nrbatista

Worked perfectly as expected, thank you Fried! Excelent product.


----------



## iamdman

TropicalChemist said:


> Well don’t leave us hanging what do you think?


Its the END GAME for me! 

Very pleased with V281 fed via Gumby to my HD800s at home and V280 fed via Chord QUTEST to my Focal Clear at work. Great synergy with those headphones and they both pair up very well! I honestly dont see any difference in audio between V281 and V280 though - at least to my ears. Bought a v281 for its preamp that I can use at home down the lane....


----------



## Relaxasaurus

How often do these popup on the used market? I've been trying to get my hands on one. I emailed Arthur and he doesn't have any B-stock at the moment.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

Relaxasaurus said:


> How often do these popup on the used market? I've been trying to get my hands on one. I emailed Arthur and he doesn't have any B-stock at the moment.


Check out devbrada.com/classifieds/. They aggregate and list all the postings from the various head-fi for sale forums. Use the search bar to look for V280’s or Violectric and see what comes up. At the very least you can get a sense of how often they go on sale. Hifishark is also an awesome search tool for used personal audio gear.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Malcolm Riverside said:


> Check out devbrada.com/classifieds/. They aggregate and list all the postings from the various head-fi for sale forums. Use the search bar to look for V280’s or Violectric and see what comes up. At the very least you can get a sense of how often they go on sale. Hifishark is also an awesome search tool for used personal audio gear.


Thank you! This time last year Arthur had a Spring sale, no luck this year


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Thanks @TropicalChemist for a shiny used V280 






It's even longer than the Sennheiser amps but glad they are able to stack.

First impressions are how musical it is and just how effortlessly it can handle a single violin playing to the instant rush of a full orchestra coming in. The sound feels like it's filling every bit of space of my headphones, the complete opposite of thin with a fuller-bodied tone that is really enjoyable. Hard to imagine this amp struggling in any circumstance.

There is something going on with the way it handles mids. Almost feels as if they're recessed or not fully fleshed out compared to the HDVA 600, but will need more time to compare and perhaps fool with EQ'ing. Very happy camper here!


----------



## Ichos

Received mine V280 yesterday and been listening to it sleepless , starving to death....

MASTERPIECE

Can't think what more can an amp do better that V280 can't do.
Totally end game one of the best amps out there for the HD800/s headphones.
I am listening and been thinking why this amp isn't getting the attention it deserves.

More to follow.


----------



## Quinto

Ichos said:


> Received mine V280 yesterday and been listening to it sleepless , starving to death....
> 
> MASTERPIECE
> 
> ...



I am still contemplating if the V280 will be a big enough upgrade for my HD800S over my adi2-DAC amp..


----------



## Svatopluk

Ichos said:


> Received mine V280 yesterday and been listening to it sleepless , starving to death....
> 
> MASTERPIECE
> 
> ...


Yes, the V280's sibling the V281 definitely wins the popularity contest due to it's additional pre-amp section. It's nice Vioelectric provides the option of obtaining the amp with or without the pre-amp.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Very happy with mine as well. Anyone with a Utopia or Z1R like this amp pairing?


----------



## Ichos

Quinto said:


> I am still contemplating if the V280 will be a big enough upgrade for my HD800S over my adi2-DAC amp..



I have heard ADI 2 for a week at my home , a friend loaner and didn't care for the amp with my HD800s.
So I guess for me the V280 is a much better amp.


----------



## Ichos

Relaxasaurus said:


> Very happy with mine as well. Anyone with a Utopia or Z1R like this amp pairing?



This amp is very natural and transparent and effort less.
From what I am hearing I can't imagine that there is a headphone that will not be a good synergy with it.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Quinto said:


> I am still contemplating if the V280 will be a big enough upgrade for my HD800S over my adi2-DAC amp..


I have the same DAC and its amp section did surprise me. Very transparent with stunning clarity. 

That said, going back & forth between it and the v280 just now I made some notes:

Compared to the RME amp, the Violectric shines in separation, dynamics, and just ease of presentation. Listen to a well recorded classical quartet and it's easier to pick out the separate instruments and feel the strength of the main violin playing while noticing a wider range of dynamics from the cello in the background.


RME's amp tends to struggle here & there, and I notice myself cranking the volume to pretty much the max trying to hear something that seems muffled to my ears. It's like an important aspect of a song is buried beneath other frequencies that I want to move out of the way, if that makes sense.


If you want to listen anything punchy such as EDM or pop, or test your cans with some sweet, ear-enveloping bass extensions, you pretty much need an amp here. You will *definitely *notice a difference with a beefy amp such as the v280 on the low end.
To be clear hooking up an expensive amp will not be complete night & day like some people will claim, but if you're into quality audio presentation (and chances are that you are since you're here) you will appreciate pairing the RME with a quality amp.


----------



## Fegefeuer

This is it. If you want the HD800 to sound visceral, punching hard, opening up its grand soundstage, making instruments feel physical and tactile and enjoying it's huge dynamics the V280 will definitely shove the RME's amp aside.


----------



## Ichos

After two days of non stop listening I can attest to the above.
The V280 is one of the best pairings I have ever experienced with HD800/s.
Highly recommended.

And if price is a problem I can assure that the v200 single ended amp is equally good with some loss in separation and soundstage as expected.


----------



## Quinto

Ichos said:


> After two days of non stop listening I can attest to the above.
> The V280 is one of the best pairings I have ever experienced with HD800/s.
> Highly recommended.
> 
> And if price is a problem I can assure that the v200 single ended amp is equally good with some loss in separation and soundstage as expected.



I sold the V200 to finance my ADI-2..lol


----------



## Ichos

Oh....
Time to start saving again!


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

Relaxasaurus said:


> Very happy with mine as well. Anyone with a Utopia or Z1R like this amp pairing?


Yes and yes!! V281/280 brings the best out of both these headphones. I’d argue they’re a better match for the amp even than the HD800/S, which I feel reach another level of performance with totl tube amps. I think folks who complain about the Utopia’s bass haven’t heard it with the V280/1. I think there are other solid state amps out there that can squeeze a teeny bit more detail and top end extension out of the Utopia but they probably lose the grip and heft the Violectric amps offer. And the Z1R is the king of the closed-backs (haven’t tried the Stellia tbh) and sounds fantastic—spacious and supple—from the V281.


----------



## Arniesb

Malcolm Riverside said:


> Yes and yes!! V281/280 brings the best out of both these headphones. I’d argue they’re a better match for the amp even than the HD800/S, which I feel reach another level of performance with totl tube amps. I think folks who complain about the Utopia’s bass haven’t heard it with the V280/1. I think there are other solid state amps out there that can squeeze a teeny bit more detail and top end extension out of the Utopia but they probably lose the grip and heft the Violectric amps offer. And the Z1R is the king of the closed-backs (haven’t tried the Stellia tbh) and sounds fantastic—spacious and supple—from the V281.


Agree Bass from V280 is omnipotent, deep, strong, natural. Bass vs other amps is like Thanos with infinity stones vs Avengers...
Cant imagine how powerful Niimbus amp would sound. Im highly regretting that i selled v280 for more simple setup.


----------



## Quinto

Relaxasaurus said:


> I have the same DAC and its amp section did surprise me. Very transparent with stunning clarity.
> 
> That said, going back & forth between it and the v280 just now I made some notes:
> 
> ...



Man, I love string quartets.. darn hobby lol


----------



## Quinto (May 16, 2019)

Next week 


Ichos said:


> Oh....
> Time to start saving again!



Yea, I just bought one on  Ebay, I really tried to resist (not really lol)

I did have this 'you'll regret this' voice in my head when I sold my V200, can't wait to hear his big brother

If it lives up to my expectations I will NEVER sell it


----------



## Ichos

That's great.
Please share your impressions after you hear it.


----------



## Ichos

Has anyone experimented with op amp rolling?
The 5532 are in sockets so they can be very easily swapped....


----------



## Quinto

Just got my amp  What would be a good setting for the adi-2 balanced output (have the V280 on 0dB gain for now)


----------



## Fegefeuer (May 21, 2019)

Which headphones are you using?


----------



## Quinto

Fegefeuer said:


> Which headphones are you using?


HD800S


----------



## Fegefeuer

I'm using the HD800 on the lowest pre-gain (-14db) and I'm happy with it. Also using headphones that are much harder to drive, like the HE-4 for instance.

Just experiment a bit. Try all steps until 0db and see what you like best.


----------



## Quinto

Fegefeuer said:


> I'm using the HD800 on the lowest pre-gain (-14db) and I'm happy with it. Also using headphones that are much harder to drive, like the HE-4 for instance.
> 
> Just experiment a bit. Try all steps until 0db and see what you like best.



Thanks..I now have pre-gain  on -14db, zero gain on V280, which becomes too loud now past 12'o clock


----------



## Ichos

With HD800s and single ended in i use the 0dB.
With XLR in you might want to use -6dB , i still use the 0dB.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Ichos said:


> With HD800s and single ended in i use the 0dB.
> With XLR in you might want to use -6dB , i still use the 0dB.


I tried doing -6dB gain on the Vio but my +6dB sub bass boost causes clipping so I went back to 0dB gain.


----------



## Ichos

I don't use EQ.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Quinto said:


> Thanks..I now have pre-gain  on -14db, zero gain on V280, which becomes too loud now past 12'o clock



I was strictly talking about the amp. Using the -10 and -6 DIP switch you get -14db pregain on the V280. Use 0db on the DAC.

I use 0db digital level on the RS06 which is +15db analog. It's also the defaul level. Same with the Gungnir Multibit.


----------



## Quinto (Jun 8, 2019)

You guys were absolutely right, I love the V280 amp, can't believe how good the Senn scales..
Biggest difference with the ADI amp for me is the bass, better texture and more of it, instruments have more meat on the bones which helps the seperation/pin point imaging, soundstage sounds more realistic, has more depth

Still think the ADI2 is one hell of a DAC, and very decent headphone amp..Funny thing is, I really liked my HD800S out of the ADI amp, but now, out of the V280 I can't stop listening..Mahler's 3rd sounds so darn good right now


----------



## lhydavid

I have the same ADI-2 DAC/V280-AMP stack as you that I use to run my HE560 and Audeze LCD-XC. The ADI-2 by itself is already quite competent in running something as difficult to drive as a HE560 (which has low sensitivity), but with the V280, the HE560 sounds even better, and this is on single-ended, while I wait for my balanced connections to arrive. 
I'm a happy camper and will be for a long time. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## tan29844

Is there a noticeable difference going from a regular V200 to V280 Balanced? (I'm using Hifiman Arya + Mytek Liberty) 
Trying to make up my mind between buying V280 or V200 + Portable Dac/Amp. 
I'm a big fan of Violectric sound, and would love to hear from someone who experienced both amps!

Thanks!


----------



## wormsdriver (Jul 12, 2019)

tan29844 said:


> Is there a noticeable difference going from a regular V200 to V280 Balanced? (I'm using Hifiman Arya + Mytek Liberty)
> Trying to make up my mind between buying V280 or V200 + Portable Dac/Amp.
> I'm a big fan of Violectric sound, and would love to hear from someone who experienced both amps!
> 
> Thanks!


I currently own the V200 and it's definitely a fantastic bargain in the used market usually under $600USD if you're patient. If you have the budget go for the V280 and be happy for a very long time knowing you're not missing much (I imagine) unless you spend a few grand on something much more expensive.

Is there a noticeable difference between them? Yes I think there is, although I did not own the v200 and v280 at the same time (a bit over a month between them) I 'd say the V200 is definitely worthy, the v280 balanced all the way is something else. From memory I'd say just more control over the drivers, more spaciousness, more transparency while still staying smooth.

Hopefully others will chime in with their experiences and maybe somebody who actually did a side by side comparison!

Edit: from memory I'd say the v200 is more comparable to the unbalanced output of the V280, balanced did go up a step


----------



## Fegefeuer

Yes, there is. V280 SE to V200 is a step up, going balanced is the real deal, especially with a can like the Arya. 
V280 balanced vs. V200 will give you:

-better driver control, an iron grip so to say
-better macro and microdynamics, generally much more liveliness 
-noticably bigger soundstage with more height, depth, overall 3D-ness
-overall more transparence, clarity
-more details and texture definition
-sharper transients and overall separation
-tighter more hardhitting bass, better definition

BALANCED is a must if you go the V280 route.


----------



## Ichos (Jul 12, 2019)

The V280 balanced is a little more fast , clear  better separation and sound stage , faster and better defined bass and more detail and better overall clarity.
If your headphones are balanced it is definitely worth.
Of course you get double power in case that is needed.
The V200 is a better choice if you want to tame a little bit an aggressive headphone.


----------



## lhydavid

tan29844 said:


> Is there a noticeable difference going from a regular V200 to V280 Balanced? (I'm using Hifiman Arya + Mytek Liberty)
> Trying to make up my mind between buying V280 or V200 + Portable Dac/Amp.
> I'm a big fan of Violectric sound, and would love to hear from someone who experienced both amps!
> 
> Thanks!



V200 SE to V280 balanced is about double the power output.
You can compare the 2 spec sheets if interested. 
Most of us go for the V280 to use the balanced output. 
With it, you can drive almost if not all headphones pretty dang well, and not have to think about solid state amps for a long while. 

To help you along your decision, you may want to consider:
1) How much of the volume pot on the V200 are you using now with your Arya? Does the current amount of adjustment suit your listening needs? 
2) What type of pre-gain settings are you using on the V200? The default if 0db but it can swing + or - 12db. You can increase this if you wish as it helps.
3) I don't use the Liberty DAC, but on my RME, I can adjust my LineOut volume and I try to have this as high as possible before clipping sets in, so that my V280 has the most room to work with. You may want to check if it is possible on the Liberty to ensure you are already getting the most out of your V200.
4) Do you have many tracks/records that are poorly recorded/compressed or even DSD files, that typically require a higher amplification to bring them to listenable volumes where they can be enjoyed at their best? If you have a lot of these and find that you are running out of headroom to adjust even after trying options 1 to 3 above, then consider the V280, or even the V281 that is about 25 to 30% more powerful than the V280.

I have a pair of HE-560 that are harder to drive than the Arya, and on regular flac, I need between 12pm to 1pm on single ended, 0db pre-gain, maxed possible line-out volume from my ADI-2. Going to DSD, I have to increase to even 4pm or sometimes 5pm. I would increase my pre-gain if I could, but it would be too loud for my LCD-XC even at almost the lowest volume pot setting.
With balanced, however, I have much more headroom. There are some sonic improvements, but these are slight. If your amp is a good one, as the violectric is, going from single ended to balanced is not a night and day difference.


----------



## tan29844 (Jul 12, 2019)

lhydavid said:


> 1) How much of the volume pot on the V200 are you using now with your Arya? Does the current amount of adjustment suit your listening needs?
> 2) What type of pre-gain settings are you using on the V200? The default if 0db but it can swing + or - 12db. You can increase this if you wish as it helps.
> 3) I don't use the Liberty DAC, but on my RME, I can adjust my LineOut volume and I try to have this as high as possible before clipping sets in, so that my V280 has the most room to work with. You may want to check if it is possible on the Liberty to ensure you are already getting the most out of your V200.
> 4) Do you have many tracks/records that are poorly recorded/compressed or even DSD files, that typically require a higher amplification to bring them to listenable volumes where they can be enjoyed at their best? If you have a lot of these and find that you are running out of headroom to adjust even after trying options 1 to 3 above, then consider the V280, or even the V281 that is about 25 to 30% more powerful than the V280.



1.) I'm only using the amp part from the Mytek Liberty Dac, and do not own any dedicated amp. There's no number indicator on the knob, but it can get decently loud if I keep turning. The Liberty is a simple box. It has nothing to play around for settings really, but I have to double check what's it capable of though.
2.) Usually dealing with flac, wav, Tidal lossless + MQA and Youtube streaming.

Would you say switching from a Amp/Dac to something like V280 Balanced is a night and day difference? Judging from everyone's comment I probably go for the V280. Thanks y'all for the impressions!


----------



## lhydavid (Jul 13, 2019)

LCD-XC + V280 on balanced, is overkill TBH.
I am only at 9am on the dial and anything pass 12pm on the dial is way louder than I need it to be. This is with 0db pre-gain on the V280 and -2db on the ADI-2 DAC lineout volume so I still have lots of room to go! On single ended, I work between 11am and 3pm, all other settings the same. In terms of adjustment, single ended does give you slightly more room, at least for the XC. Do note that the volume dial on the V280 is notched and not infinitely adjustable. So between 9am and 10am, there are 4 notches (i.e. 4 notches per hour on the clock), so I don't always get to listening at perfect volumes though I'm not very particular about this, since the performance of this amp is already sufficiently high for me.  
The LCD-XCs sound very similar both ways being very easily driven at 45 ohm and 96db sensitivity. Going from single ended to balanced, just makes several aspects slightly more apparent (i.e. projection, sound stage depth, "effortlessness" in terms of control) but these are apparent if you're listening / comparing and really looking for differences. I'm usually listening in either 2 ways, while doing something monotonous or repetitive, reading on the web etc, in which these differences don't stand out. It is only when I do listen with my eyes closed and my mind set on listening to the music, do the subtle changes become more apparent. Truth be told, I can't listen in this manner for long as it requires too much purposeful attention. FYI, even the F35 Lightning from RSA that I have powers the LCD-XC really well. And that's a portable. I use that as a combo with my V30+ and it lets me toe tap and bob head all I want. On the DX220 2.5mm balanced on stock amp1mk2 with medium gain, the XC is similarly well driven. Get the V280 if you really have something challenging to drive or if you get a good deal.  

Then again, if you have the moola, or if you suffer like most of us here from upgraditis, or if you have really tough headphones like HE6se to drive, the V280 will suite all 3 just fine.


----------



## LarsGrootkarzij

Hello, are the V280 and V281 exactly the same, except that the 281 has a pre amp build in as well? planning on upgrading since i got a HD800s since a few weeks, but know my Marantz HD-DAC1 does not push it to the limit. By far not.


----------



## Ichos

The amps inside are exactly the same.


----------



## ArthurPower

LarsGrootkarzij said:


> Hello, are the V280 and V281 exactly the same, except that the 281 has a pre amp build in as well? planning on upgrading since i got a HD800s since a few weeks, but know my Marantz HD-DAC1 does not push it to the limit. By far not.



The V280 and V281 share the same circuit design and therefore sound the same. The V280 has a little less power output since the smaller case limited the size of the power transformers that could be used in the design.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Oct 10, 2019)

.....


----------



## Bonddam

Just ordered a 281 today looking to it I'll be comparing to my GSX-mini using Empyrean and Verite. What is sound signature to this amp? I see it's reputation is top notch, so I impulse bought it.


----------



## FourT6and2

V280 vs...

Cayin iHA-6
iFI Pro iCAN
THX AAA 789

Just cant decide.


----------



## Ichos

I own V280 and demoed extensively the IHA 6 which was thinking of buying so i can comment on the latter.
Sound wise the V280 hits harder  has better bas extension and slam with better dynamics.
Treble is the best i have heard so far without any kind of ringing - brightness.
Cayin is a tad bit behind but still good BUT the treble presentation is a little bit on the glary side 
and can exhibit ringing and a hint of brightness , forwardness.
All test were performed fully balanced with HD800S.
Build quality is much much better on the V280.
The cayin has sharp edges and the pot is not very stable.


----------



## FourT6and2

Ichos said:


> I own V280 and demoed extensively the IHA 6 which was thinking of buying so i can comment on the latter.
> Sound wise the V280 hits harder  has better bas extension and slam with better dynamics.
> Treble is the best i have heard so far without any kind of ringing - brightness.
> Cayin is a tad bit behind but still good BUT the treble presentation is a little bit on the glary side
> ...



Would you say the V280 is darker then?
How would it pair with a dark/lush pair of headphones like the Meze Empyrean? I'm thinking maybe a brighter or tonally neutral amp would pair well with a darker headphone. But the V280 seems really nice. I listen to a lot of prog metal and hard rock. Tool, Karnivool, A Perfect Circle, Tesseract, Puscifer, etc.


----------



## Ichos

No it's not dark at all.
From the balanced out is dead neutral.
Treble extends very well and is excellent behaved not bright , just right.
The single ended is just slightly more warm and intimate sounding.


----------



## FourT6and2

V281 tested at ASR if anybody's interested: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...surements-of-violectric-hpa-v281-hp-amp.9331/


----------



## Ichos

As usually a part missing measurements set.
He is not using XLR out to test headphones , he states that XLR isn't giving more power and this is wrong as we know
and as we can read later on at the comments section by another user.
He even believes that the XLR is for convenience and not differential.
He didn't even bother to read the manual to find out that there are four amplifiers running into this
for a fully balanced out and double the power. 
He measured power supply distortion and later on he discovered that the owner has lifted the ground jumpers
but he doesn't state that at the front page but later on at the comments.
As for the -2db at 20Hz i don't know , there is another measurement of the amp at another site and it is dead flat.


----------



## Fegefeuer

classic Amir then


----------



## FourT6and2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Ichos said:


> As usually a part missing measurements set.
> He is not using XLR out to test headphones , he states that XLR isn't giving more power and this is wrong as we know
> and as we can read later on at the comments section by another user.
> He even believes that the XLR is for convenience and not differential.
> ...



I think there's only one set of power ratings on the spec sheet for a reason? They don't list power for SE vs BAL.

The high-pass is a head scratcher. But... look at the spec sheet from Violectric compared to V280. Different frequency responses.

The ground lift should have been addressed and then remeasured, I agree.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Oct 11, 2019)

Reading the manual, there's an interesting bit at the end about setting the output phone jacks to balanced or unbalanced. Haven't seen that before.

EDIT:
Oh I guess it's so you can run dual 1/4" plugs, one per channel, for balanced operation.


----------



## Ichos

The manual clearly states that the power output is for balanced out , both channels driven.
The single ended out is half that.


----------



## FourT6and2

Ichos said:


> The manual clearly states that the power output is for balanced out , both channels driven.
> The single ended out is half that.



Yeah, read my response on ASR thread. I'm going to call Violectric USA and ask. Seems like his test is off in some places. Maybe that unit is broken or something.


----------



## Ichos

I think most of his tests are off in some places.....


----------



## tan29844

Anybody compared balanced V280 vs V281?

I know Violectric said that the amp are exactly the same, but I read somewhere that the V281 has a smoother treble and that V280 is a little more spacious.

Overall V280 is 90% of V281. People who heard both can confirm?


----------



## Ichos

If I remember correctly Mr. Reim has pointed somewhere that the V280 and V281 amp sections are exactly the same with 281 being slightly more powerful due to larger power supply.
So essentially the 280 is the stripped down version of 281 without bells and whistles.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Yep, that's how it is. V281 is slightly more powerful, has the relais volume option, the pre-amp functionality, more i/o. 

With the US4+ we can see that they went with slightly less power here and there but 10db less noise overall, which is quite remarkable. Let's see if that trickles down in the future.


----------



## Ichos

A great new amp but very very expensive.
Maybe in the next wears it will be discounted.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Well, it's a different price bracket and there for a reason.

The Violectric line is alive and kicking and has an interesting future ahead, the price gaps will be filled accordingly, in every direction.


----------



## Geezer Rock 001

I luckily found the Violectric brand a few weeks ago when I bought a V100. I am very impressed and would like to try a balanced model.

 Does anyone know of a V181 or a V280 that I could buy?

Thanks


----------



## FourT6and2

Ichos said:


> If I remember correctly Mr. Reim has pointed somewhere that the V280 and V281 amp sections are exactly the same with 281 being slightly more powerful due to larger power supply.
> So essentially the 280 is the stripped down version of 281 without bells and whistles.



Weird, because the frequency response specs listed by Violectric are different.


----------



## davidespinosa

Geezer Rock 001 said:


> Does anyone know of a V181 or a V280 that I could buy?



Also consider the Lake People HPA RS 08.
I believe Fried considers it better than the V181.
Lake People is Violectric's "music studio" brand, so the cosmetics are less fancy.


----------



## Fegefeuer

It is indeed better.


----------



## Anouk

ARGH I thought I was done with headphones but reading this thread made me long for the hd80 that I owned years ago. At first I was planning to use a balanced amp with meze 99 balanced and aeon 2 closed but I now think I will just use the meze on the go and get the hd800s at home with the v280. As for a balanced dac I am considering the gugnir with unison when it arrives. Hopefully that will be a good combo.
I cant buy everything at once though. The dac will come first so we will see if there are any new products available in a few months although the market for balanced amps is really niche and does not seem to change often in this price bracket.
Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## AudioPowerHead

I bought the V280 since I do not need the bells and whistles of V281. Now looking at upgrading from Herus to either the V850 or LP RS06. In terms of sound, am I correct to say that they are essentially the same dac (i.e. RS06 is a stripped down version of V850)? Like to hear from other experienced audiophiles here. How is the pairing synergy ?


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Hi All,
New to this Forum with looking at buying a V280 (hopefully very soon).   

On the headphone front what is the best Sennheiser HD800 i.e. original HD800 or HD800S connected balanced to the V280 ?.   

Also anybody had any experience with the Beyerdynamic T1 Gen 2 in both unbalanced and balanced mode connected to the V280 and compared the V280 with a Beyerdynamic A2 Amp using these headphones ? 

I will be connecting (separately of course) the V280 to both my Chord Mojo (single ended) and my Chord QBD76 DAC (balanced) both connected to my Chord Blu Mk1 CD Transporter. 

I am currently burning-in and listening to a new set of Beyer T1 Gen 2's I received a few days ago and a immaculate second hand A2 I received yesterday linked to my Chord Mojo (currently linked to my Macbook Retina Pro running Audirvana Plus playing CD ripped Apple Lossless files).


----------



## Ichos

I have used V280 extensively with HD800S and the combo was easily amongst the best I have heard.
No reasons not to sound good with HD800 OG.
But the V280 should and must be used with the balanced out to sound the best.
(single ended in or balanced doesn't matter).
Otherwise buy yourself a V200.


----------



## Arniesb

Be careful Violectric units sound great with Beyers and HD800S or any bright headphones, but it will sound very colored with neutral or warm headphones.
This is really not Transparent amp.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Ichos said:


> I have used V280 extensively with HD800S and the combo was easily amongst the best I have heard.
> No reasons not to sound good with HD800 OG.
> But the V280 should and must be used with the balanced out to sound the best.
> (single ended in or balanced doesn't matter).
> Otherwise buy yourself a V200.


Thank you Ichos.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Arniesb said:


> Be careful Violectric units sound great with Beyers and HD800S or any bright headphones, but it will sound very colored with neutral or warm headphones.
> This is really not Transparent amp.


Thank you Arniesb.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Arniesb

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Thank you Arniesb.  Much appreciated.


No problem.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Just bought a secondhand V280 from Head-Fi member F700.   

Just need to buy a nice secondhand set of HD800S's and I am ready to rock and roll.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

If you are in Spain maybe you can find a NOS 800 or 800S. I found a new 800 here recently at over 540 euros less than the 800S price 

Now all I need is the V280!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

gimmeheadroom said:


> If you are in Spain maybe you can find a NOS 800 or 800S. I found a new 800 here recently at over 540 euros less than the 800S price
> 
> Now all I need is the V280!


Wow  .   Thats a great price gimmeheadroom.   I will keep a look out.    I am currently in rainy and windy UK working.  Not back to lovely sunny Spain until maybe Easter time.


----------



## Ichos

Arniesb said:


> Be careful Violectric units sound great with Beyers and HD800S or any bright headphones, but it will sound very colored with neutral or warm headphones.
> This is really not Transparent amp.



Let me say that is not colored.
It's treble is done right as it should be without ringing and harshness.
Compared to 90% of the SS amps out there that there are treble happy this sounds colored.
(IMHO)


----------



## Arniesb

Ichos said:


> Let me say that is not colored.
> It's treble is done right as it should be without ringing and harshness.
> Compared to 90% of the SS amps out there that there are treble happy this sounds colored.
> (IMHO)


Most of the headphones have little bass and V280 can compensate for that, but it is not neutral in any way.
Its like Saying Qled samsung tvs have accurate colors, but it is simply not true.


----------



## Ichos

I am using it now with the Clears and compared it extensively with a bunch of amps like Mjolnir 2 , Cayin IHA , Lyr 3 etc.
It is neutral with a slight tilt of warmth!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Anybody heard the HiFiman Arya with the V280 ?


----------



## Ichos

I have heard the Ananda but single ended.
Very pleased with the results except the soundstage which is not so great when using this out.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Ichos said:


> I have heard the Ananda but single ended.
> Very pleased with the results except the soundstage which is not so great when using this out.


Thank you Ichos.  
Have been hearing and reading reviews that the HiFiMan Arya is better than the HD800S for everything except the vast soundstage the HD800S (and HD800) has.   So was wondering how the Arya pair with the V280 especially in balanced mode compared to the HD800S.


----------



## Fegefeuer

"very colored" needs context, else it's misleading information. The bass argument doesn't help either. HD 800's bass is very potent until the very lowest octave, and it's that way on ALL great amps, and always was over the many years. People also EQed the hell out of it. Now it does not deliver HE-6 levels of subbass and slam
and doesn't go down like the higher up LCD's do practicallly without distortion but it still does an excellent job. On the flip side it does a lot of other things better, cleaner, more accurate than all those. Transient speed, cleanliness, (micro)detail, imaging. Simply TOTL until today.

There is no inherent bassboosted signature in these amps. They just create voltage swing like no other SS amps do and that is what the HD800 needs and they are rewarded for it
It also shows for the HD 650, HD 600 and T1.2. 

@Bonesy Jonesy  I've written a review of the Arya, also in comparison to the Ananda. As good the Arya is, it's not better than the HD 800. If the Arya didn't have the 5k peak I would suggest it every time for all those that don't wanna tinker around with mods on the HD800 and want a bit of all and just let go.
Soundstage is still supreme on the HD 800 but Arya is very good in that department as well. Ready for all your needs. Music, movies, gaming. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Arniesb (Jan 19, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> "very colored" needs context, else it's misleading information. The bass argument doesn't help either. HD 800's bass is very potent until the very lowest octave, and it's that way on ALL great amps, and always was over the many years. People also EQed the hell out of it. Now it does not deliver HE-6 levels of subbass and slam
> and doesn't go down like the higher up LCD's do practicallly without distortion but it still does an excellent job. On the flip side it does a lot of other things better, cleaner, more accurate than all those. Transient speed, cleanliness, (micro)detail, imaging. Simply TOTL until today.
> 
> There is no inherent bassboosted signature in these amps. They just create voltage swing like no other SS amps do and that is what the HD800 needs and they are rewarded for it
> ...


Dont get me wrong i think Violectric are killer amps. Probably most quiet ones and have power delivery unlike anything else, but i dont know if its the circuitry? or maybe some component that causes coloration... Dave direct, Auralic Taurus, Beyerdynamic A2 sounded much more transparent, but ofcourse didnt have that much power and depth. It makes Headphones like HD650 even more mellower.


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Fegefeuer said:


> "very colored" needs context, else it's misleading information. The bass argument doesn't help either. HD 800's bass is very potent until the very lowest octave, and it's that way on ALL great amps, and always was over the many years. People also EQed the hell out of it. Now it does not deliver HE-6 levels of subbass and slam
> and doesn't go down like the higher up LCD's do practicallly without distortion but it still does an excellent job. On the flip side it does a lot of other things better, cleaner, more accurate than all those. Transient speed, cleanliness, (micro)detail, imaging. Simply TOTL until today.
> 
> There is no inherent bassboosted signature in these amps. They just create voltage swing like no other SS amps do and that is what the HD800 needs and they are rewarded for it
> ...


Thank you Fegefeuer for your post.  Most informative and very helpful.   I think I will still go with the HD800S for now as I have also read the Arya quality of workmanship and materials isn't as good as the Senn's.


----------



## Ichos

@Fegefeuer 

Please let me add that the V280 (and all other Frieds amps) are adapting according to the load.
So this beauty can provide a large voltage swing for my x HD800S and gobs of current for my Clears.
The interesting thing is that with both headphones i am using the same -6db (single ended in) 
and almost the same pot position.


----------



## Fegefeuer

True, was just focussing on the HD800. V280 is also amazing for the HE-4, 500, 5LE, Arya etc.  

Can especially recommend the HE-500 for its dreamy mids and overall unique character.


----------



## sysyphos

Fegefeuer said:


> True, was just focussing on the HD800. V280 is also amazing for the HE-4, 500, 5LE, Arya etc.
> 
> Can especially recommend the HE-500 for its dreamy mids and overall unique character.


I am also wondering the harmony between V280 and ZMF headphones, do you have a chance to experience? Especially with Aeolus.


----------



## Fegefeuer (Jan 20, 2020)

Unfortunately I never heard the Aeolus but Zach had his V281 for many years. It should pair well since he liked it. I can't be really more helpful here, sorry.

You should post your chain, maybe someone else can help.

@zach915m


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Hi All,

Just received my V280 this evening and listening to some nice Diana Krall.     

When I started listening the music seemed very dull and cold and not musical with harsh treble from the V280 compared to the Beyerdynamic A2 which has a nice balanced sound.  Now that the V280 has been on for a good hour and warmed up the sound has transformed.  Now sounding much better i.e. more musical and warmer. 

I have the dip switches for the pre-gain all set down for both left and right channels (assume this gives zero gain ???) which seems to give the best overall sound using HD800S's out of balanced output linked to a  Chord Mojo compared to all of the other dip switch settings.   

Anybody have any thoughts on this setting ?.  

Hope to listen to the V280 linked balanced input from my Chord QBD76 DAC and Blu Mk1 CD Transporter to see how this sounds compared to the Mojo with single RCA input. 

Next weekend I shall do a comparison of the V280 to the Beyerdynamic A2 with the HD800S's and Beyer T1 Gen 2's with both DAC's.


----------



## Ichos

The V280 cold???
No way , just the opposite.
The V280 not musical?
No way , just the opposite.
The V280 with harsh treble?
Sacrilege , this is the best treble ss amp on the planet!!!

Just give it some time to settle down.
With HD800S i prefered the 0dB setting (all switches down) but with balanced in sometimes
was too hot so i used the -6dB


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Ichos said:


> The V280 cold???
> No way , just the opposite.
> The V280 not musical?
> No way , just the opposite.
> ...


Thank you Ichos.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

The Mojo is on the analytical side and so are the 800/800S. Another way to look at it is that with the V280 your headphones are finally hearing what your DAC has to say


----------



## Ichos

That is true
.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Just stepped up from LP G103S to the V280. Wow ! Love the upgraded sound that comes with a touch of warmth. No more worries that my amp is not powerful enough to drive the HD650 and Mad Dogs. My headphones definitely can hear better what my existing dac has to say...  Going on balanced; re-terminated my headphone cables to get benefits of better soundstage and imaging.

Just pulled the "buy" trigger on the V850 as I have read so much good things about this synergistic combo.  Looking forward to hear a better dac through the V280. Know I'm probably late on the Violectric bandwagon but better late than never


----------



## Ichos

It is never too late to get a Violectric ride!!!


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Ichos said:


> It is never too late to get a Violectric ride!!!


Thank you. Glad to join the Violectric party


----------



## Ichos

Have fun!


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

gimmeheadroom said:


> The Mojo is on the analytical side and so are the 800/800S. Another way to look at it is that with the V280 your headphones are finally hearing what your DAC has to say


Yes agree with you gimmeheadroom on the HD800's and Chord Mojo being more on the analytical side.   
Maybe the Violectric V850 will be a better combo.   Will be trying the V280 with my Chord QBD76 balanced out end of next week to see if that is more synergistic.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 2, 2020)

I need to crank the pregain down. Running my HD 800s balanced I can't go past 7 clicks on the volume control before fear sets in 

I settled on -12dB, it's a good setting that works with my HD 800s and LCD-3F.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I love this amp. Total blackness and absolute lack of noise. Huge power and built like a tank. Somebody was paying attention when they made this one.

I don't have a pair of HE-6 but I have a hard time believing the V280 couldn't set them on fire.


----------



## Ichos

German precision and engineering.
All Fried's amps are the same build and sound quality.
I loved the original G109A.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Can really recommend the oldschool Hifimans for this amp. Either is fine. I hunted for all of them and enjoy each a lot. I recommend skipping on the 5LE if you got a HE-6.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Is anybody using the RCA jacks as passthrough? I thought it would be a nice trick to run two amps off the XLR output of one DAC.


----------



## Ichos

In the past month or more I have been busy reviewing stuff at the 1K region , amps and players.
Today I am listening at last to my old trusted V280.
Now seriously guys , this is good , really good I am glad that I own one!


----------



## Fegefeuer

What amps did you listen to?


----------



## Arniesb

Ichos said:


> In the past month or more I have been busy reviewing stuff at the 1K region , amps and players.
> Today I am listening at last to my old trusted V280.
> Now seriously guys , this is good , really good I am glad that I own one!


No doubt a bargain! Might be too warm for some headphones, but for neutral headphones is top tier! Loved it with HD800S.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Ichos said:


> In the past month or more I have been busy reviewing stuff at the 1K region , amps and players.
> Today I am listening at last to my old trusted V280.
> Now seriously guys , this is good , really good I am glad that I own one!


My combo is the LP RS05>Vio V850>Vio V280. Glad that I own one too. Yet to upgrade to higher-end headphones as my current HD650 (and even Mad Dog) has scaled up so much that I am enjoying a lot without FOMO.


----------



## Ichos (Mar 18, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> What amps did you listen to?


Main testing rig was project Head Box RS plus the external power supply.
Total cost 1200€.
Other stuff were daps and one dac/amp.


----------



## Ichos

AudioPowerHead said:


> My combo is the LP RS05>Vio V850>Vio V280. Glad that I own one too. Yet to upgrade to higher-end headphones as my current HD650 (and even Mad Dog) has scaled up so much that I am enjoying a lot without FOMO.


I would like to have a listen to the V850.
I am very curious.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ichos said:


> In the past month or more I have been busy reviewing stuff at the 1K region , amps and players.
> Today I am listening at last to my old trusted V280.
> Now seriously guys , this is good , really good I am glad that I own one!



Old?! I just got mine in the last few months, I hope it's not obsolete yet 

Yeah, this is a seriously good amp.


----------



## Ichos

Old , as a good old trusted and faithful friend...


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Ichos said:


> I would like to have a listen to the V850.
> I am very curious.


IMO, you should not deprive yourself of having a listen on the synergistic combo V850/V280. Better still if you add a LP RS05 with Femto.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

gimmeheadroom said:


> Old?! I just got mine in the last few months, I hope it's not obsolete yet
> 
> Yeah, this is a seriously good amp.


Well, anything more than few years in Head Fi world is consdered old 
But new does not always equate to good.


----------



## Fegefeuer

V280/281 will not start sounding worse once the next generation arrives.


----------



## Ichos

Yes but the next generation will surely sound better.
And that's a problem...


----------



## paul30d (Mar 18, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Old?! I just got mine in the last few months, I hope it's not obsolete yet
> 
> Yeah, this is a seriously good amp.


Even if new models come out, it will still be a seriously good amp. It's designed and constructed well and does what it is supposed to do. Newer amps might have more bells and whistles, but arguably won't be better.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Ichos said:


> Yes but the next generation will surely sound better.
> And that's a problem...



Yes it will, by Fried's comment. Hopefully I can listen to it sometime sooner or later.

Also, plenty of time before it drops and after more than 5 years I think a new generation isn't such a bad thing. I am glad they are not spamming successors but instead go for broadening the palette.

That's why the new gen starts with DAC/Amps


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Fegefeuer said:


> Yes it will, by Fried's comment. Hopefully I can listen to it sometime sooner or later.
> 
> Also, plenty of time before it drops and after more than 5 years I think a new generation isn't such a bad thing. I am glad they are not spamming successors but instead go for broadening the palette.
> 
> That's why the new gen starts with DAC/Amps


Is it better to have separate dac and amp vs integrated dac/amp ? I think former should be better although more costly approach. Views?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Always better to separate in any case but not everyone wants to give up real estate for separate devices and more cable clutter.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Fegefeuer said:


> Always better to separate in any case but not everyone wants to give up real estate for separate devices and more cable clutter.


That is what I like about Violectric dacs and amps. They are stackable. So space is not really an issue.

Wonder what Fried is planning for the next gen. How do you improve something that is already so good without cannibalizing into Niimbus US4/4+. I remembered reading him saying that V281/V280 are already at the summit in terms of amp design and internal wiring topology,etc. Whatever is the new successor range, for amps, he should definitely keep the pre-gain switches. This is something I do not see in all other amps. And of course, balanced is the way to go !


----------



## Fegefeuer

Higher price brackets for marginal improvements is the norm so whoever wants the best technical upgrades has to pay more. Sometimes a lot more. That's true for a lot of gear in this Hobby. There is of course a psychological aspect behind it.

Anyway.

Not many can go the full path of the Niimbus line and stack all what is available and what is yet to come. Yet many of those wish to stay close and have good reason to be excited.

Oh, and DIP switches will remain.


----------



## Ichos

So @Fegefeuer except the dac/amp forthcoming units do you have any clues about a V280/281 successor at the same price bracket?
Or the still remain and Nimbus is the upgrade path?


BTW - I hate dac/amp combos.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

If I could change some things about the V280 I would remove the extraneous out of phase 1/4 inch TRS jack on the front, add another set of XLR inputs on the back, and have a switch on the front to select from among them. The DIP switches are annoying but not fatal.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

AudioPowerHead said:


> Well, anything more than few years in Head Fi world is consdered old
> But new does not always equate to good.



I'm aware of that as I'm much older than anything I own


----------



## Fegefeuer

Of course there will be V280/V281 successors.


----------



## Ichos

Saving just begun!


----------



## Fegefeuer

it will be worth it


----------



## Ichos

I am sure it is!


----------



## Simple Man

Ichos said:


> Yes but the next generation will surely sound better.
> And that's a problem...



might be true, but for me it’s ’cheaper’ to upgrade my headphones to HD800s.
I think.


----------



## Ichos

Well depends on the headphones you have!


----------



## Simple Man

Now I’m listening to a HD660, also have a t5p 2.
But I’m in love with a 800s since I’ve tried it. Still science fiction for me.


----------



## Fegefeuer

You have great headphones already, so take your time.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Simple Man said:


> might be true, but for me it’s ’cheaper’ to upgrade my headphones to HD800s.
> I think.


Oh you will be surprised how your HD660 will scale with better gear. At some point, this is the inevitable upgrade path to up the game.


----------



## Ichos

Hey , I sold HD800S in favor of the 660S!!!


----------



## Simple Man

Ichos said:


> Hey , I sold HD800S in favor of the 660S!!!



Surprised to read this but I hope somebody else will do this soon.


----------



## Simple Man

AudioPowerHead said:


> Oh you will be surprised how your HD660 will scale with better gear. At some point, this is the inevitable upgrade path to up the game.



ok but how much better and affordable can the dac/amp be? 280 and a Chord Hugo? Withe a few different high quality interlinks.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I would scrap both HD800S and 660S for a Verité. 

Price-wise it's very crazy, I know, however it's the first headphone after all these years where I haven't found a real flaw other than "it doesn't slam like my 4 screw HE-6". Everything else is there and it's amazing. Only thing the HD800SDR has over it for me, are the soundstage dimensions, but it's not an issue. Never thought I would say that.


----------



## Ichos

I have settled with the Clears but I would definitely like to audition a high end zmf headphone.
Unfortunately this is very difficult in EU especially in countries like Greece.


----------



## Fegefeuer

yeah, that's a bit unfortunate. It's not easy in Germany either. Gotta drive to Heidelberg for auditioning them but loaners are possible as well.


----------



## Ichos

Who is the Germany distributor?


----------



## Fegefeuer

https://headphonecompany.com/


----------



## Ichos

Oh , good selection of high end headphones!


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Fegefeuer said:


> I would scrap both HD800S and 660S for a Verité.
> 
> Price-wise it's very crazy, I know, however it's the first headphone after all these years where I haven't found a real flaw other than "it doesn't slam like my 4 screw HE-6". Everything else is there and it's amazing. Only thing the HD800SDR has over it for me, are the soundstage dimensions, but it's not an issue. Never thought I would say that.


OMG you went for the top range of ZMF!  I am only eyeing their Aeolus for now. Not sure if I could go with putting so much money on a TOTL headphone. But you seem very impressed. What stood out for you (Verite vs the HD650) other than the higher resolution? I know it’s no contest but does it beat HD650 by a far margin in the mids and smoothness ?


----------



## Fegefeuer

I find it much better than the 650 in all aspects, not only because it offers more clarity or because the bass is far better extended and clean. The speed is amazing, it's always in control, there's no congestion and the tonality is wonderful. The resolve is outstanding and it feels like it resolves effortless, without aggression. It doesn't dig up everything because it wants to show off. It digs up what is there, if you get what I mean. 

I will post more impressions after a few weeks.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Fegefeuer said:


> I find it much better than the 650 in all aspects, not only because it offers more clarity or because the bass is far better extended and clean. The speed is amazing, it's always in control, there's no congestion and the tonality is wonderful. The resolve is outstanding and it feels like it resolves effortless, without aggression. It doesn't dig up everything because it wants to show off. It digs up what is there, if you get what I mean.
> 
> I will post more impressions after a few weeks.


Wow sounds wonderful. I have always been on the fence wrt ZMF TOTL headphones as I find the other ZMF threads seem to have developed fetish over the types of wood (limited) and pads. Maybe the hype is real after all...


----------



## Fegefeuer

The finish is extraordinary so I understand people's obsession over the woods (I personally don't care a lot about their differences). 
If you hold them in your hands you know you also got excellent craftsmanship and beauty. Most other manufacturers don't give you anything at all in comparison. Also pad prices are humane contrary to a few notorious ones who want 150 for a set of pads. 

However going up the price ladder like these should be a careful step. Plenty of other headphones that are not that expensive and still great. One of my all-time favorites for instance is the HE-500. I love this headphone to death. Also like it more than the HD 650. One of the very few headphones with beautiful mids.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Fegefeuer said:


> The finish is extraordinary so I understand people's obsession over the woods (I personally don't care a lot about their differences).
> If you hold them in your hands you know you also got excellent craftsmanship and beauty. Most other manufacturers don't give you anything at all in comparison. Also pad prices are humane contrary to a few notorious ones who want 150 for a set of pads.
> 
> However going up the price ladder like these should be a careful step. Plenty of other headphones that are not that expensive and still great. One of my all-time favorites for instance is the HE-500. I love this headphone to death. Also like it more than the HD 650. One of the very few headphones with beautiful mids.


Thanks for sharing your initial impressions on the Verite. Will check out the HE-500 as well. Am taking my time on the upgrade for headphones. Part of the fun for this hobby is the journey itself.


----------



## Simple Man

Fegefeuer said:


> Price-wise it's very crazy, ......


You bet!!
Imo the HD800s is a lot of money but justifie.
I never heard the Verité, I am curious but can’t find a dealer in Holland, Heidelberg is only a 500km ride so maybe in a lazy day.....
Seriously, a pitty my local dealer can’t help me, yet.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Simple Man said:


> You bet!!
> Imo the HD800s is a lot of money but justifie.
> I never heard the Verité, I am curious but can’t find a dealer in Holland, Heidelberg is only a 500km ride so maybe in a lazy day.....
> Seriously, a pitty my local dealer can’t help me, yet.



The ZMF dealer in Heidelberg offers a loan program. I am signed up for the Aeolus, they said I will get it in early April (then the pandemic took off). The way it works is you pay for shipping back and get to test it for about 4 days. You also have to put in a deposit for 1/2 the value.


----------



## Simple Man

So dangerous!! For me it is.
my dealer, Ears Unlimited, let my try whatever I want. Thant’s the reason I bought a Violectric 280 and now want the HD800s.
I‘ve tried a Chord David with a Utopia but that will cost me a small car. But very nice!


----------



## Jay Smith

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received my V280 this evening and listening to some nice Diana Krall.
> 
> ...



How is V280 compared to A2 with Beyer T1 Gen2 ?


----------



## Bonesy Jonesy

Jay Smith said:


> How is V280 compared to A2 with Beyer T1 Gen2 ?


Hi Jay Smith,
I sold the V280 as I didn't like the sound signature in either fully balanced (source input and headphone output) or single ended or a combination of both. 
To my ears the A2 was a far nicer amp than the V280 both in sound and looks.  The T1 Gen 2 also sounded better from the A2. 
However I found overall the Hugo 2 on its own (DAC and amp) better than using either of these amps with the Hugo2 just as a DAC especially with the T5P Gen2. 
Conclusion to this;  I still have the T5P Gen2's and Hugo 2, returned the T1's back to Amazon and also have my A2 up for sale.   If I was using higher impedance headphones i would have most probably be keeping the A2.


----------



## Jay Smith

Bonesy Jonesy said:


> Hi Jay Smith,
> I sold the V280 as I didn't like the sound signature in either fully balanced (source input and headphone output) or single ended or a combination of both.
> To my ears the A2 was a far nicer amp than the V280 both in sound and looks.  The T1 Gen 2 also sounded better from the A2.
> However I found overall the Hugo 2 on its own (DAC and amp) better than using either of these amps with the Hugo2 just as a DAC especially with the T5P Gen2.
> Conclusion to this;  I still have the T5P Gen2's and Hugo 2, returned the T1's back to Amazon and also have my A2 up for sale.   If I was using higher impedance headphones i would have most probably be keeping the A2.


Thank you!


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Here are my thoughts on the V280 vs THX AAA tech and even against RME ADI-2's stock amp


----------



## Fegefeuer (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice video, watched the whole thing and like your open stance on price, performance and the fine details of each device.


----------



## Relaxasaurus (Apr 11, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> Nice video, watched the whole thing and like how your open stance on price, performance and the fine details of each device.


Much appreciated!  I'd love to compare it to the Phonitor E, GSX Mini, and the Burson Conductor. Seeing what I can get my hands on for models in a similar price range


----------



## Fegefeuer

Oh, and nice headphone collection. Do you think the Aeolus can replace your HD6XX? Their tonality should be similar, not?

I liked the Arya a lot, I think Hifiman could have give a bit more strict on the peak. Other than that a clear upgrade over the Ananda and Hex V2. 
Hopefully they go a bit more bolder on their new generation. I want more of the oldschool Hifiman sound. Those are better on slam and tactility on transients or less soft than all what followed after HE-6/HE-500 etc.


----------



## Relaxasaurus (Apr 11, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> Oh, and nice headphone collection. Do you think the Aeolus can replace your HD6XX? Their tonality should be similar, not?
> 
> I liked the Arya a lot, I think Hifiman could have give a bit more strict on the peak. Other than that a clear upgrade over the Ananda and Hex V2.
> Hopefully they go a bit more bolder on their new generation. I want more of the oldschool Hifiman sound. Those are better on slam and tactility on transients or less soft than all what followed after HE-6/HE-500 etc.


You can watch the end of my Cayin amp review vid were I into more detail but the mids on the HD6XX are still a notch above. I love the Aeolus and it's definitely a more well-rounded hp but sometimes I'll switch to the Senns for vocal heavy tracks


----------



## Fegefeuer

Interesting. My favorite cans for vocal heavy tracks are both the HD 650 and the HE-500. The former is fuller, the latter is more dreamy. Bass is way better on my 500 though and the treble character is different, more lively, sparkly. HE-500 was my first higher end headphone and I never forget the wow moment when I put them on 8 years ago. Highly recommended if you can get your hands on a pair.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Fegefeuer said:


> Interesting. My favorite cans for vocal heavy tracks are both the HD 650 and the HE-500. The former is fuller, the latter is more dreamy. Bass is way better on my 500 though and the treble character is different, more lively, sparkly. HE-500 was my first higher end headphone and I never forget the wow moment when I put them on 8 years ago. Highly recommended if you can get your hands on a pair.


Awesome, the HE-500 is definitely a can I hear on this forum often. I have to add it to the list of things to try out, thanks for the recommendation


----------



## AudioPowerHead (Apr 11, 2020)

Relaxasaurus said:


> You can watch the end of my Cayin amp review vid were I into more detail but the mids on the HD6XX are still a notch above. I love the Aeolus and it's definitely a more well-rounded hp but sometimes I'll switch to the Senns for vocal heavy tracks


Interesting. I have been planning to upgrade from HD650(keeper) and buy the Aeolous. But if the mids are not even on par, then it’s a no go for me. 

Nice review BTW on the amps. I own the V280, and agree on its musicality and slight warmish sound. When combined with the V850(and RS05) which I recently bought, they seem to have the perfect pairing synergy.


----------



## AudioPowerHead (Apr 11, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> Interesting. My favorite cans for vocal heavy tracks are both the HD 650 and the HE-500. The former is fuller, the latter is more dreamy. Bass is way better on my 500 though and the treble character is different, more lively, sparkly. HE-500 was my first higher end headphone and I never forget the wow moment when I put them on 8 years ago. Highly recommended if you can get your hands on a pair.


Got to try the HE-500 which you had recommended. Like to hear what “dreamy” sounds like based on your description.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

AudioPowerHead said:


> Interesting. I have been planning to upgrade from HD650(keeper) and buy the Aeolous. But if the mids are not even on par, then it’s a no go for me.


I really dig the mids on the Aeolus too but the 650's have a way of giving them attention better than most other headphones I've heard. I think if you tried them yourself you'd prefer the overall sound over the 650's like I do.


----------



## Simple Man

Sorry, I don’t want to interrupt this nice conversation but I have a question a couldn’t find an answer to in this topic.
I own a V280, without a DAC addon card.
I would likt buy a 850 dac but these are pricy. I don’t need one but I want to know if it might sound better than the dac in My cd player, A Creek CD50 mk2, 10+ years old.
so, is there anyone of you who has experience with the add-on dac?
if so, which connection do you recommend, spif, optical or usb?
thanks.


----------



## Ichos

I can answer the second portion of the question.
Sdif is out of the question , forget it.
Now coaxial is best but only if you have a good coaxial interface.
What is going to be your source?


----------



## Simple Man

The source I want to use it with is the cd player. Creek, CD50 mk2. +10yo.
But I would like to try my minidiscplayers and pc as well. Both have no priority.
I bought the V280 to listen to vinyl, my 75% of the time souce.


----------



## Simple Man

I never used a coaxial input, output etc. Allways relied on the build in dac like I do now with my streamer.


----------



## Ichos

So why to buy the extra dac?
What is your streamer?
Doesn't support extra digital in or USB dac?


----------



## Simple Man

I can’t use the dac from my streamer, Linn, and I’d like to improve the sound of the cd player.
It is not a big issue so I don’t want to spend too much money. It only cd.


----------



## Ichos

If it is only for the cd player then you can use it as transport only if there is a coax out and choose the V280
on board dac with the coax in.


----------



## Simple Man

This will be the main reason to do it. But will it be an improvement? I had the change to buy a VAC850 a while ago but stupid me waited to long, couldn’t decide. 
I ‘m sure this was the best option.


----------



## Ichos

Unfortunately don't know if it is going to be an improvement.
The separate dac of course was the best choice.


----------



## Simple Man

I think it is.
thanks, better wait for the next opportunity.


----------



## Ichos

Patience is a virtue!


----------



## Simple Man

Ichos said:


> Patience is a virtue!



Patience........?
Never heard of it.


----------



## AudioPowerHead (Apr 15, 2020)

May be good to be patient and wait for the next gen of Violectric


----------



## AudioPowerHead (Apr 15, 2020)

During this crazy time of COVID, am glad that I have these babies by my side to help me keep my sanity and transport me to the land of audio nirvana.


----------



## Ichos

Great , enjoy as much as you can!


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Ichos said:


> Great , enjoy as much as you can!


LOL. Thanks.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

AudioPowerHead said:


> During this crazy time of COVID, am glad that I have these babies by my side to help me keep my sanity and transport me to the land of audio nirvana.


That looks gorgeous. I always liked Violectric's aesthetic, a bit understated but every inch of their small-ish front panels are utilized.


----------



## Fegefeuer

All fronts will be much bigger now, check the V590 thread. Fried will be employing less aggressive lights in future products though. No more free room illumination.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Fegefeuer said:


> All fronts will be much bigger now, check the V590 thread. Fried will be employing less aggressive lights in future products though. No more free room illumination.


Wow, I need to browse through the forum indexes more instead of sticking to my greatest hits.  Currently going through this thread now


----------



## AudioPowerHead (Apr 17, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> All fronts will be much bigger now, check the V590 thread. Fried will be employing less aggressive lights in future products though. No more free room illumination.


Actually I like the illumination especially when I switched off the lights in the room. It’s like a mini Christmas tree standing next to me  It makes listening to music more dreamy LOL.


----------



## alexl993

I've decided to try find a used Violectric amp to go with my newly acquired Audeze LCD-X.  It seems like there are a few 281's available but no 280's?  I can get a used 281 for around $1200-1300USD (standard version) or a nearly new one with remote and upgraded volume for about $2K.  My question to you is do I _need_ to go for a 281?  I can afford the new(ish) 281 but don’t want to spend the extra cash if I don’t need to.  I don’t need the pre-amp functionality however balanced would be nice to have.

Also, do I really _need_ the upgraded volume control??  In other words, do you think it’s worth it??


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I think that's way more amp than anybody would need for an LCD-X (could probably drive 10 in parallel with ease) 

I read you post a few times and I can't understand what your asking. You are aware the V281 includes a DAC, right? The V280 is a straight headamp. I have one, they're killer.


----------



## alexl993

gimmeheadroom said:


> I think that's way more amp than anybody would need for an LCD-X (could probably drive 10 in parallel with ease)
> 
> I read you post a few times and I can't understand what your asking. You are aware the V281 includes a DAC, right? The V280 is a straight headamp. I have one, they're killer.



The DAC in the V281 is *optional* (as is the remote and upgraded volume control circuits).  I agree it's overkill but who knows if I add more headphones to my repertoire.  I also own HD650's.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

alexl993 said:


> The DAC in the V281 is *optional* (as is the remote and upgraded volume control circuits).  I agree it's overkill but who knows if I add more headphones to my repertoire.  I also own HD650's.



Ok, I have never seen one advertised without the DAC but you're right. It is optional.

I didn't want a DAC that didn't do DSD and MQA so I bought the V280. I don't like the V280 form factor; I like the V281 form factor even less.

Either of the two Violectrics will drive pretty much anything or even a pair of anything. The power and control are at insane levels. ( I don't know about the Hifiman cans that need to run off speaker taps, I didn't get one.)


----------



## Ichos

alexl993 said:


> I've decided to try find a used Violectric amp to go with my newly acquired Audeze LCD-X.  It seems like there are a few 281's available but no 280's?  I can get a used 281 for around $1200-1300USD (standard version) or a nearly new one with remote and upgraded volume for about $2K.  My question to you is do I _need_ to go for a 281?  I can afford the new(ish) 281 but don’t want to spend the extra cash if I don’t need to.  I don’t need the pre-amp functionality however balanced would be nice to have.
> 
> Also, do I really _need_ the upgraded volume control??  In other words, do you think it’s worth it??


The amps inside the V280 V281 are exactly the same.
The only difference is that due to V281 larger power supply it offers a slight more power.
If you want amp only function I would go with the V280.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

You guys see this?

https://drop.com/buy/violectric-v280-headphone-amp

Has it been on Drop before?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Relaxasaurus said:


> You guys see this?
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/violectric-v280-headphone-amp
> 
> Has it been on Drop before?



It makes me glad I spent 1500 euros on this 6 months ago. Only consolation is I didn't have to ransom it from the taxman.

"Free shipping to USA"

Great, European goods don't ship free to Europe...


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

Relaxasaurus said:


> You guys see this?
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/violectric-v280-headphone-amp
> 
> Has it been on Drop before?


I think they had the V200 or V181 a long time ago. I can only imagine they’re featuring this now because Violectric is looking to clear stock before they start releasing the V59x series amps. I don’t see the V280 selling very well on that platform though—$1199 is very pricey for that site—even if it is a good deal. Also they describe the amp as “portable”, which is mind boggling.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Malcolm Riverside said:


> I think they had the V200 or V181 a long time ago. I can only imagine they’re featuring this now because Violectric is looking to clear stock before they start releasing the V59x series amps. I don’t see the V280 selling very well on that platform though—$1199 is very pricey for that site—even if it is a good deal. Also they describe the amp as “portable”, which is mind boggling.



Great point. I really hope the next line has a model in the sub $2k price range.


----------



## Fegefeuer

It does


----------



## AudioPowerHead

At $1199, this is a steal. This slimmer brother of V281 is less famous (without pre-amp) but performs just as well as the beast.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Real dumb question here.  If you want/need to listen single ended do you need the 1/4inch split?


----------



## Relaxasaurus (May 23, 2020)

FullBlownEargasam said:


> Real dumb question here.  If you want/need to listen single ended do you need the 1/4inch split?


No, each jack outputs a stereo signal


----------



## Simple Man

AudioPowerHead said:


> At $1199, this is a steal. This slimmer brother of V281 is less famous (without pre-amp) but performs just as well as the beast.



I agree. With these amp you are allways? overpowered! Always more than enough!


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Relaxasaurus said:


> No, each jack outputs a stereo signal


Thank you for the quick response and I love your videos.... keep it up


----------



## Njychen

Ichos said:


> I am using it now with the Clears and compared it extensively with a bunch of amps like Mjolnir 2 , Cayin IHA , Lyr 3 etc.
> It is neutral with a slight tilt of warmth!



How do you like it compared to the Cayin?


----------



## Listenisb (May 24, 2020)

How does it compare to Aune S7 pro? Should I upgrade? Driving Focal elex and hifiman Arya with Aune S7 pro and Topping dx7s currently. Very happy with how it sound on Focal but not mush so on Arya.


----------



## Fegefeuer

What do you like about the Fostex pairing? (which Fostex?) What do you NOT like with the Arya pairing?


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Imo the V280 is legitimately an end game solid state amp. Unless you have the power requirements of an Abyss or Susvara I feel like I'm pretty much set with it, and the Vio sounds amazing with the Arya.

There are others in this price range that you can look at. I have a Phonitor E on the way to compare the two for the YT channel but to my ears you really can't lose with the Violectric.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Relaxasaurus said:


> Imo the V280 is legitimately an end game solid state amp. Unless you have the power requirements of an Abyss or Susvara I feel like I'm pretty much set with it, and the Vio sounds amazing with the Arya.
> 
> There are others in this price range that you can look at. I have a Phonitor E on the way to compare the two for the YT channel but to my ears you really can't lose with the Violectric.



I am considering adding a v280 to my RME ADI-2.  Do you think it will add anything to the RME or do you not hear much of a difference between the RME amp and the V280?


----------



## the fool

Is this amp fully balanced like it's big brother v281?


----------



## Relaxasaurus (May 24, 2020)

FullBlownEargasam said:


> I am considering adding a v280 to my RME ADI-2.  Do you think it will add anything to the RME or do you not hear much of a difference between the RME amp and the V280?


I hear a difference, but it depends on your headphones. Check this video if you haven't already.



the fool said:


> Is this amp fully balanced like it's big brother v281?


Loaded question but check this post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/vio...-durch-balanced.705318/page-249#post-14378632

Short answer is _it's amplified balanced and discretely, just like the V281_ yes.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FullBlownEargasam said:


> I am considering adding a v280 to my RME ADI-2.  Do you think it will add anything to the RME or do you not hear much of a difference between the RME amp and the V280?



Depends on the headphones.



the fool said:


> Is this amp fully balanced like it's big brother v281?



It's the same amp.


----------



## Listenisb (May 24, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> What do you like about the Fostex pairing? (which Fostex?) What do you NOT like with the Arya pairing?


I was talking Focal Elex not Fostex. Elex sounds great on Aune S7 pro and Arya can be better or only few improvement compare to my other amps I owned like smsl sp200. I actually have a pair of Fostex th610 and I don't think it's a good pairing with Aune. I didn't like it when I had x7s. ISorry I don't have the fancy words to describe exactly what I don't like. I'm considering v280 bc I really like Arya and want to buy an amp to drive it to it's full potential. I'm willing to upgrade my current DAC as well. I feel like Topping does not have the authority but a nice soft sound. What balance DAC do you suggest to pair with v280? Budget for DAC is below 2000USD. Thanks


----------



## Listenisb (May 24, 2020)

Relaxasaurus said:


> Imo the V280 is legitimately an end game solid state amp. Unless you have the power requirements of an Abyss or Susvara I feel like I'm pretty much set with it, and the Vio sounds amazing with the Arya.
> 
> There are others in this price range that you can look at. I have a Phonitor E on the way to compare the two for the YT channel but to my ears you really can't lose with the Violectric.


Good to know it sounds great with Arya. Do you have a DAC in mind or used before that matches the slightly warm sound of v
280? I'm using Topping D7s right now but somehow I prefer the sound from my AK Kann more compare to Topping. Topping uses two 9038q2m and Kann has single 4490.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Listenisb said:


> Good to know it sounds great with Arya. Do you have a DAC in mind or used before that matches the slightly warm sound of v
> 280? I'm using Topping D7s right now but somehow I prefer the sound from my AK Kann more compare to Topping. Topping uses two 9038q2m and Kann has single 4490.


I bet either will sound great. I upgraded from an SU-8 because I wanted the features of the RME. There's about a $1k price difference there but I couldn't say the RME sounds 5X better.


----------



## Fegefeuer (May 25, 2020)

Listenisb said:


> I was talking Focal Elex not Fostex. Elex sounds great on Aune S7 pro and Arya can be better or only few improvement compare to my other amps I owned like smsl sp200. I actually have a pair of Fostex th610 and I don't think it's a good pairing with Aune. I didn't like it when I had x7s. ISorry I don't have the fancy words to describe exactly what I don't like. I'm considering v280 bc I really like Arya and want to buy an amp to drive it to it's full potential. I'm willing to upgrade my current DAC as well. I feel like Topping does not have the authority but a nice soft sound. What balance DAC do you suggest to pair with v280? Budget for DAC is below 2000USD. Thanks



If you have that kind of budget for a DAC why not take a look at the V590? You will get both a full DAC and the successor to the V281 in one package.
I have owned the Arya for a while and paired it with the US4+ and it was a great pairing. US4+ bass power and sustain really complements the Arya next to giving it more tactility and definition. The Arya is highly capable and scaling very well, the only real nitpick I have is the 5k peak, which doesn't really disturb me but for new headphones we should expect better.

The V281 successor is designed close to the US4+, so of course I'm extrapolating from the Niimbus standpoint. Hope to have a listen to the V590 soon so I can give it a real judgment. Since the Arya buyer lives in my town as well, I'll just invite him over.

I don't trust Aune or SMSL. No offense to budget gear but 99% of them are just designed by spec, nothing more. And they sound this way too. If you want budget gear take a look at Schiit and some of the little manufacturers that don't get mentioned a lot here.

Focal Elex has sharp tactile transients, which is a plus, but pairing them with a THX amp and with a meme DAC should do them no favors at all.


----------



## Music Path

I think the real successor of the V280 will be the V380, considering the PSU implementation, and simpler design. And if the unit goes close to the 2000eur area it will good consideration for people using V280 and external dac. Now the question is how it sounds, does it have the musical/romantical presentation like @Relaxasaurus sais in its video? which i agree. If yes, it would be a great combo.

@Fegefeuer Could you talk about more about the pairing of the Bifrost 2 and RME with the V280/281 since you listened to both. These are two similar priced dacs which are very compared. There is even a tread for it in the new forum called "the headphone community".  You said you liked the the bifrost more, could you explain more?

@Relaxasaurus Does the RME signature change much when chosing for example the NOS or slow filter with V280 (more fuller sound)? Does it colours a bit the V280 sound or not?
Hope you still get to make the big Dac comparision including the Bifrost 2 you said you where going to do in the future. Great videos.


----------



## Fegefeuer

No, the V380 is a DAC/AMP. The V280's successor, the standalone amp, has a different number. You will find out soon. 

The RME offers a lot of functions which you should make use of if you buy it, else it's a waste if you don't. Bifrost 2 has better tone/timbre, imaging, better bass definition and power and staging offers much more depth and layering. Real instruments have greater weight and body and you will love the density of their tone. 

Bifrost 2 is very bare bones though, only offers 3 inputs and a polarity switch. No pre amp function, no AES. However USB quality is outstanding. 
Bifrost 2 is best when listening to Redbook because the closed form filter works best with 44,1 and 48khz.


----------



## rmsanger

Damn I'm on the fence at getting the V280 at that price drop.... My other options are a RebelAmp (class A for ~$500) or Liquid Platinum (SS tube hybrid ~$500) which would allow me still a budget to get the Bifrost 2.   If I get the V280 I would not be able to afford a DAC upgrade for awhile and just stick with the Bifrost 1.

Any thoughts on the right move to make?  I have a Lyr & Bf1 today which I'm happy with but feeling the need for a bit of an upgrade.


----------



## wormsdriver (May 25, 2020)

rmsanger said:


> Damn I'm on the fence at getting the V280 at that price drop.... My other options are a RebelAmp (class A for ~$500) or Liquid Platinum (SS tube hybrid ~$500) which would allow me still a budget to get the Bifrost 2.   If I get the V280 I would not be able to afford a DAC upgrade for awhile and just stick with the Bifrost 1.
> 
> Any thoughts on the right move to make?  I have a Lyr & Bf1 today which I'm happy with but feeling the need for a bit of an upgrade.


Personally I'd take the Bifrost 2 + any other of the $500 amps. Don't get me wrong, the v280 is the best amp I've owned but I also owned the Bifrost 1 many moons ago and I don't have fond memories of it! Lol

Edit: you could also sell the Bifrost/Lyr and get the v280 and a second hand Modi multibit till you're able to get more funds for Bifrost 2


----------



## Fegefeuer

I had the first Modi Multibit (before the Firmware update) and the V281 until I could buy a better DAC.


----------



## Music Path (May 25, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> No, the V380 is a DAC/AMP. The V280's successor, the standalone amp, has a different number. You will find out soon.
> 
> The RME offers a lot of functions which you should make use of if you buy it, else it's a waste if you don't. Bifrost 2 has better tone/timbre, imaging, better bass definition and power and staging offers much more depth and layering. Real instruments have greater weight and body and you will love the density of their tone.
> 
> ...



True, something to take in consideration with the RME. The sound for me is still the priority, though i like the option feature set, especially the line out selector and output voltage in line out.

The Bifrost 2 probably will need an attenuator (20db one) for the xlr out, because 4V is quite a bit loud and there isn´t a way to regulate that. That is what i like on the Adi 2, and other dacs i´m looking but might a bit harder to get even used: V850, and Qutest

The LP RS 06, could have been a good option with USB included, one is able to change the output power on the front, while on the V850 you have to open the case.

What is Redbook btw? Is it music in 44.1 or 48khz?


----------



## wormsdriver (May 25, 2020)

Music Path said:


> True, something to take in consideration with the RME. The sound for me is still the priority, though i like the option feature set, especially the line out selector and output voltage in line out.
> 
> The Bifrost 2 probably will need an attenuator (20db one) for the xlr out, because 4V is quite a bit loud and there isn´t a way to regulate that. That is what i like on the Adi 2, and other dacs i´m looking but might a bit harder to get even used: V850, and Qutest
> 
> ...


Redbook is 44.1 (CD).
That's the good thing of the V280. It has 4 adjustable attenuation levels (as far as I remember).
I also had the rme adi dac some time ago. While the feature set was fantastic, in the end I ended up preferring the chord 2qute as I found it more engaging personally and it was about half the price (used) I paid for the rme dac.


----------



## Music Path

wormsdriver said:


> Redbook is 44.1 (CD).
> That's the good thing of the V280. It has 4 adjustable attenuation levels (as far as I remember).
> I also had the rme adi dac some time ago. While the feature set was fantastic, in the end I ended up preferring the chord 2qute as I found it more engaging personally and it was about half the price (used) I paid for the rme dac.



Ok, thanks.

Yes the V280 has that, but i was referring being able to adjust the same on the dac. The output voltage, like you have on the succesor of the 2qute, the qutest, and other dacs like the rme and the violectric/LP dacs for example. It gives you even more room for adjustability.


----------



## Tuneslover

Well my first headphone amp was (and still is) the Lake People G109S.  Today I grabbed one of those V280's from Massdrop.  Maybe my endgame amp?  Looking forward to hear how it pairs with my ADI-2 DAC.  Add to that my trusty HD650's and I've got myself a German straight.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Tuneslover said:


> Well my first headphone amp was (and still is) the Lake People G109S.  Today I grabbed one of those V280's from Massdrop.  Maybe my endgame amp?  Looking forward to hear how it pairs with my ADI-2 DAC.  Add to that my trusty HD650's and I've got myself a German straight.


Think you will like it a lot like I do. I upgraded from LP G103 to V280 last year; pairing it with the V850. My HD650 has scaled up significantly and now sounds wonderful to my ears.


----------



## Tuneslover

AudioPowerHead said:


> Think you will like it a lot like I do. I upgraded from LP G103 to V280 last year; pairing it with the V850. My HD650 has scaled up significantly and now sounds wonderful to my ears.


Yeah my HD650 sounds remarkable with the RME DAC and LP G109.  Once the V280 comes in the Sennies should be something else.  I also have an OFC copper with silver coating headphone cable coming next week for the 650's.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Remember to always go 4-PIN XLR on all the balanced Violectric/LP amps. V280 has 4 amps inside with each amp on each pin.


----------



## thecrow (May 26, 2020)

unless there's something around the corner (ie the amp that is going to replace the v280, ie the smaller brother and amp only version of v590) the v280 at $1199 is a hot price

the v590 views of @project86 seem more to my liking (ie more neutral) but way over my budget


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> unless there's something around the corner (ie the amp that is going to replace the v280, ie the smaller brother and amp only version of v590) the v280 at $1199 is a hot price



No matter what's around the corner the 1199 price is a screaming deal. Again, European goods available at huge discounts but not in Europe. Foul! Foul!


----------



## Music Path (May 26, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> No matter what's around the corner the 1199 price is a screaming deal. Again, European goods available at huge discounts but not in Europe. Foul! Foul!



Agree, they should have droped a price too 1100eur in Europe too. There is a link to 2 refurbished V280 at 1200 eur on ebay from lake people itself, but its not the same.

Another example is Beyer T1V2, produced in Europe, but yet it is sold at less then 600eur in the US while you can´t find them below 720eur in Europe.  And this at a promotion, usually the price is 860eur. An excelent deal there too, especially for the black version.


----------



## Tuneslover

I have been contemplating whether or not to get the HD800S because of the massive sound scape but what's keeping me from pulling the trigger is that these headphone have  lacklustre bass.  I know that is the nature of this headphone but I was wondering if the warmer signature of the V280 might bring out a bit more bass heft out of the 800S.


----------



## Ichos

I have been using this with V280.
You will get some added warmth , excellent layering , super great dynamics and slam but as you understand the bass amount will be the same.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Ichos said:


> I have been using this with V280.
> You will get some added warmth , excellent layering , super great dynamics and slam but as you understand the bass amount will be the same.


Agreed. You'll get better results EQ'ing versus switching amps.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Tuneslover said:


> I have been contemplating whether or not to get the HD800S because of the massive sound scape but what's keeping me from pulling the trigger is that these headphone have  lacklustre bass.  I know that is the nature of this headphone but I was wondering if the warmer signature of the V280 might bring out a bit more bass heft out of the 800S.



The 800 does not have lackluster bass, not sure about the 800S. Sennheiser does not overemphasize bass. They are not _those kinds_ of headphones.

Cello, stand-up bass, kettle drums sound lifelike, amazing, emotional.


----------



## Fegefeuer

HD 800 will never push LCD or Arya volumes of bass level, however they will slam very well and only roll of noticably sometime after 30Hz. Midbass as usual will be very tight and hardhitting.

Also, it's important to have a DAC that is able to bring out bass quality and slam. The amp can only do so much.

I also recommend to go for the OG HD 800 and put felt on the aluminium ring.


----------



## Music Path (May 28, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> HD 800 will never push LCD or Arya volumes of bass level, however they will slam very well and only roll of noticably sometime after 30Hz. Midbass as usual will be very tight and hardhitting.
> 
> Also, it's important to have a *DAC that is able to bring out bass quality and slam*. The amp can only do so much.
> 
> I also recommend to go for the OG HD 800 and put felt on the aluminium ring.



Which kind/brands of DACs for example?




Tuneslover said:


> I have been contemplating whether or not to get the HD800S because of the massive sound scape but what's keeping me from pulling the trigger is that these headphone have  lacklustre bass.  I know that is the nature of this headphone but I was wondering if the warmer signature of the V280 might bring out a bit more bass heft out of the 800S.



From my experience using the HD800 with the V280 at a (quiet) store with the V280, it didn´t lacked bass or slam even compared to the LCD X (same amp). The lcds had better rendering on the bass and extension on the subass, which is easily explained due the roll off on open dynamics, but its not a major issue. I´m mean the 800´s bass was no slouch against the x´s. I listened the Hd800S, and i felt that similar bass fullness as on the hifiman xx. Then there was a focal a listened which impressed me on the bass, i think it was the Elear (due being black and not being the utopias), but that is another headphone, but still open back dynamic.
Take it with a grain of salt, because it was some time ago, and as always subjective experience can oscilate.


----------



## Fegefeuer

No, you're right. Up to a certain threshold the HD800's bass is outstanding, both technical and physical. New gen improves on sustain and heft, let's see how it translates to the V3XX amp and V5XX from the Niimbus.


----------



## Tuneslover

Fegefeuer said:


> Interesting. My favorite cans for vocal heavy tracks are both the HD 650 and the HE-500. The former is fuller, the latter is more dreamy. Bass is way better on my 500 though and the treble character is different, more lively, sparkly. HE-500 was my first higher end headphone and I never forget the wow moment when I put them on 8 years ago. Highly recommended if you can get your hands on a pair.


The HE500 was my first serious headphone as well.  My second headphone was the HD650.  I still have and love them both.  I can't wait to hear them with the V280 and RME ADI-2.


----------



## Fegefeuer

You will love it and the HE-500 will love the power, dynamics and the tone.


----------



## Njychen

Relaxasaurus said:


> Agreed. You'll get better results EQ'ing versus switching amps.



Second this, and/or switch to leather pads.


----------



## hiImGrant

I got in on the drop deal for this amp and I’m super excited. I think this will pair well with my planars (lcd-2C, aeon2c, he4xx, eventually Argons). I’ll probably need to figure out my dac situation before this shows up. I’m returning the ADI-2 dac, and have a Bifrost2 on its way but it’s backordered. Also figured I’d try out the new modius, could be neat, but also might be uninteresting as I find the RME sound wise kind of meh.


----------



## thecrow

hiImGrant said:


> I got in on the drop deal for this amp and I’m super excited. I think this will pair well with my planars (lcd-2C, aeon2c, he4xx, eventually Argons). I’ll probably need to figure out my dac situation before this shows up. I’m returning the ADI-2 dac, and have a Bifrost2 on its way but it’s backordered. Also figured I’d try out the new modius, could be neat, but also might be uninteresting as I find the RME sound wise kind of meh.


I too got on the drops offer and looking forward to it
if you’re considering dacs , and it fits your budget, definitely consider the chord quetest. IMHO

and then you’ll have a very versatile “true sounding” setup


----------



## Fegefeuer

V280 is outstanding with all the planars you got there. V281 made me get all those oldschool headphones back again.


----------



## rmsanger

Thoughts on the V280 driving an Abyss 1266 phi tc?  Does it have enough juice to do it well or do I need to look for a V281 or something else?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

The Violectric site doesn't like the V280 any more. But I found a manual here http://www.studioequipment.co.jp/wp...930133045/img/violectric_v280-eng_manual1.pdf that looks similar to the manual I have for mine.

Towards the end there is a table that shows power per channel, balanced for some popular impedances.


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> The Violectric site doesn't like the V280 any more. But I found a manual here http://www.studioequipment.co.jp/wp...930133045/img/violectric_v280-eng_manual1.pdf that looks similar to the manual I have for mine.
> 
> Towards the end there is a table that shows power per channel, balanced for some popular impedances.


If this helps for general  violectric specs
https://power-holdings-inc.com/Violectric-HPA-V280-Headphone-Amplifier-p136295539


----------



## AudioPowerHead

gimmeheadroom said:


> The Violectric site doesn't like the V280 any more. But I found a manual here http://www.studioequipment.co.jp/wp...930133045/img/violectric_v280-eng_manual1.pdf that looks similar to the manual I have for mine.
> 
> Towards the end there is a table that shows power per channel, balanced for some popular impedances.


Quick read through the manual and found this earlier quote from Fried:  “Hearing with loudspeaker is like sitting in the audience, hearing with headphones is like taking the place of the conductor. Hearing balanced means being part of the orchestral”. What a nice analogy !

V280 should be used in balanced mode. I had re-terminated all my headphone cables and never looked back since.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Thanks guys, my response was to @rmsanger about his Abyss. Maybe the numbers in the manuals will help. I should have quoted his post in my reply.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Drop V280 sold through. That was quick.


----------



## thecrow

Fegefeuer said:


> Drop V280 sold through. That was quick.


It was based on days wasn’t it? I never saw number of units mentioned before, during or after - though i was curious.


----------



## Fegefeuer

no, it was limited to a certain amount.


----------



## Tuneslover

I was very lucky to get one, I hadn't checked the Massdrop site in a while but luckily I did when the V280 was listed.  I'm coming from the Jotunheim so all of my main headphones were already Neutrik XLR'd.


----------



## the fool

I bought one too with drop, I heard this amp has power to drive high impedance headphones, but I don't know the sounds of it, never heard, can those who own it explain, hd800, t1 1st gen.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Fegefeuer said:


> Drop V280 sold through. That was quick.


Wow that was fast ! Good things don't last long especially if it's Violectric gear on Drop.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

the fool said:


> I bought one too with drop, I heard this amp has power to drive high impedance headphones, but I don't know the sounds of it, never heard, can those who own it explain, hd800, t1 1st gen.



It doesn't have any sound that I'm aware of. It just lets your headphones do what they're supposed to do.


----------



## thecrow

Anyone know how to convert the unbalanced inputs (rca) on the back to unbalanced outputs?

i can’t find that info anywhere

considering using the V280 as a pre amp for active monitors


----------



## AudioPowerHead

thecrow said:


> Anyone know how to convert the unbalanced inputs (rca) on the back to unbalanced outputs?
> 
> i can’t find that info anywhere
> 
> considering using the V280 as a pre amp for active monitors


The V280 is not built to be a pre amp. The V281 is. However, if what you asked is possible, I’ll be keen to try it out on my V280 too.


----------



## thecrow (Jun 9, 2020)

AudioPowerHead said:


> The V280 is not built to be a pre amp. The V281 is. However, if what you asked is possible, I’ll be keen to try it out on my V280 too.


Actually i think i jumped the gun when i read this below.
it appears more like an analogue out if you have installed a dac (as i now understand it.....i think...or something like that. But correct me if I’m wrong)

edit: I’ve emailed Arthur to explain this to a noob like me


----------



## AudioPowerHead

thecrow said:


> Actually i think i jumped the gun when i read this below.
> it appears more like an analogue out if you have installed a dac (as i now understand it.....i think...or something like that. But correct me if I’m wrong)
> 
> edit: I’ve emailed Arthur to explain this to a noob like me


Yes, best to ask Arthur. He can confirm if this is a possibility. Do share back. Keen to know as well


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> Anyone know how to convert the unbalanced inputs (rca) on the back to unbalanced outputs?
> 
> i can’t find that info anywhere
> 
> considering using the V280 as a pre amp for active monitors



Sure, the instruction manual shows how to set the jumpers. I'm using that feature to run an amp off my V280.

But as somebody already said the output is line-level, it is not adjustable.


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> Sure, the instruction manual shows how to set the jumpers. I'm using that feature to run an amp off my V280.
> 
> But as somebody already said the output is line-level, it is not adjustable.


thanks for that info - bummer that it’s not adjustable


----------



## Fegefeuer

AudioPowerHead said:


> Wow that was fast ! Good things don't last long especially if it's Violectric gear on Drop.



There are 64 requests right now. I think they could pull of a few more for them. Would be great.


----------



## thecrow

Fegefeuer said:


> There are 64 requests right now. I think they could pull of a few more for them. Would be great.


And 35 were sold


----------



## Tuneslover

Fegefeuer said:


> There are 64 requests right now. I think they could pull of a few more for them. Would be great.


I was emailing with Arthur Power when this sale was happening and he indicated that quantities were limited so if you want one don't delay.  I didn't, I ordered one immediately and got one.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Fegefeuer said:


> There are 64 requests right now. I think they could pull of a few more for them. Would be great.


V280 is also sold out at Power Holdings now.


----------



## hiImGrant

Up to 90 requests


----------



## Fegefeuer

That's a good number.


----------



## hiImGrant

Drop seems to have gone dark on this one. Hopefully these eventually land as they’re discontinued from what I understand.


----------



## Tuneslover

hiImGrant said:


> Drop seems to have gone dark on this one. Hopefully these eventually land as they’re discontinued from what I understand.


I fail to understand what's happening here as this sale was offered a month ago, they took our money and then missed their ship date and don't know when they will fulfill their commitment.  Do these units even exist because Power Holdings show them as "Out of Stock"?  Just ship us the new V590 and all will be forgiven.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Looks like Power Holdings is running down its inventory of LP Reference Series and Violectric to make way for the next gen. V280 and RS08 are both out-of-stock now. V281 FE is likely to be out-of-stock very soon.


----------



## Tuneslover

AudioPowerHead said:


> Looks like Power Holdings is running down its inventory of LP Reference Series and Violectric to make way for the next gen. V280 and RS08 are both out-of-stock now. V281 FE is likely to be out-of-stock very soon.


So if Power Holdings is out of stock where are the V280's coming from, Germany?  If so, I can't believe Fried and his German efficiency is so far off the mark.  Something is puzzling here.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Tuneslover said:


> So if Power Holdings is out of stock where are the V280's coming from, Germany?  If so, I can't believe Fried and his German efficiency is so far off the mark.  Something is puzzling here.


Likely from CMA Audio in Germany as their website still show units are "orderable".
https://www.cma.audio/en/violectric?p=2&o=1&n=12
Good luck !


----------



## Tuneslover

AudioPowerHead said:


> Likely from CMA Audio in Germany as their website still show units are "orderable".
> https://www.cma.audio/en/violectric?p=2&o=1&n=12
> Good luck !


Good Luck????


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Tuneslover said:


> Good Luck????


Hope you get your unit soon


----------



## Tuneslover

AudioPowerHead said:


> Hope you get your unit soon


Oh, I thought you meant hoping you get one.  Thanks.


----------



## hiImGrant

I requested an update from Drop last week and just got a reply. The significant portion of their response is:
> As of right now your Violectric V280 Headphone Amp has been marked as packed. Which means it is being prepared for shipping and should be going out soon. Please watch your inbox for shipping information.

The status I see when I look at my order is still "reserved for shipping" but I guess maybe this person has more detailed insight into the process.
So looks like there is some movement on this, which is nice. Hopefully it ships for everyone in the drop soon.


----------



## thecrow

hiImGrant said:


> I requested an update from Drop last week and just got a reply. The significant portion of their response is:
> > As of right now your Violectric V280 Headphone Amp has been marked as packed. Which means it is being prepared for shipping and should be going out soon. Please watch your inbox for shipping information.
> 
> The status I see when I look at my order is still "reserved for shipping" but I guess maybe this person has more detailed insight into the process.
> So looks like there is some movement on this, which is nice. Hopefully it ships for everyone in the drop soon.


mine is getting delivered Monday. I’m in australia

the tracking info came up for me when i tried the tracking number with ups (not dhl that drop showed)


----------



## Ichos

If someone is interested for a mint V280 with 4 years left of warranty please shoot me a p.m
I am not using it and I need money for the Empyrean.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Ichos said:


> If someone is interested for a mint V280 with 4 years left of warranty please shoot me a p.m
> I am not using it and I need money for the Empyrean.


You are selling the V280 so soon? Which amp is more superior and has replaced the V280 for you ?


----------



## fdg

Nobody must be puzzled of not receiving his ordered HPA V280 amp.
We shipped our complete inventory to Drop - nothing left in stock !
As far as I know Drop scheduled the delivery somewhen in July.

Would like to hear some hopefully positive opinions ...

But as the successors of V281 and V280 are not finished yet and the Drop of V280 was pretty successful we decided to manufacture the V280 again.
So, next Drop will follow 

Cheers, Fried


----------



## Ichos

AudioPowerHead said:


> You are selling the V280 so soon? Which amp is more superior and has replaced the V280 for you ?



Well , nothing.
All my headphones are easy to drive and I am using powerful daps because lately I listen only to Qobuz.
So the amp is sitting there idle!


----------



## Fegefeuer

drop has 164 requests by now, of course not every one of them will buy one but if you guys manage to squeeze out 100 units at least out of the Bodensee it'll be a good farewell.

Oh, and I'd love to hear the Empyrean one day.


----------



## thecrow

Fegefeuer said:


> drop has 164 requests by now, of course not every one of them will buy one but if you guys manage to squeeze out 100 units at least out of the Bodensee it'll be a good farewell.
> 
> Oh, and I'd love to hear the Empyrean one day.


Yes  But you know (maybe if you’re as cynical as me) 164 requests. Out of that 30 buy it (because many want it at 70% off) and another 20 jump on board too  

even though i am on the drop email list I missed the v280 being available through their emails. Maybe i deleted it as i usually do after i quickly scan the emails. I doubt it was it’s own email or the first item mentioned if i did get an email, as i would have noticed it (most likely)

luckily i was passing through this thread at the right time and saw it mentioned here


----------



## AudioPowerHead

fdg said:


> Nobody must be puzzled of not receiving his ordered HPA V280 amp.
> We shipped our complete inventory to Drop - nothing left in stock !
> As far as I know Drop scheduled the delivery somewhen in July.
> 
> ...


Hi Fried,
For the successors to V281/V280, will the sound still retain the touch of warmth or will it move more towards neutral ? Asking this question as some of us like the small unique nuance in the sound of existing V281/V280. Thanks.


----------



## Tuneslover (Jul 19, 2020)

fdg said:


> Nobody must be puzzled of not receiving his ordered HPA V280 amp.
> We shipped our complete inventory to Drop - nothing left in stock !
> As far as I know Drop scheduled the delivery somewhen in July.
> 
> ...


Thank you Fried for providing an update.  Looking very forward to receiving mine.  Machst gut!


----------



## Music Path (Jul 16, 2020)

Hope they can sell some V280s at discounted price in Europe like at Thomann, CMA audio, Ebay Lake People  etc. not only at Drop (US). Same with the V281.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Music Path said:


> Hope they can sell some V280s at discounted price in Europe like at Thomann, CMA audio, Ebay Lake People  etc. not only at Drop (US). Same with the V281.



Yeah. I paid 1500 euros this year for mine from Thomann right before the drop dropped 

Still worth it though.


----------



## hiImGrant

Anyone get any hint of a shipping notice? This is a lot of silence 😢


----------



## thecrow (Jul 22, 2020)

hiImGrant said:


> Anyone get any hint of a shipping notice? This is a lot of silence 😢


Mine arrived this week in sydney

i had to pay about 20% in duty and sales tax to our government (ouch) so i only saved a couple of hundred on normal retail - that’s life. 

You win some you lose some but we have to look after retailers too.


----------



## Tuneslover

hiImGrant said:


> Anyone get any hint of a shipping notice? This is a lot of silence 😢


My order status has remained unchanged, still reads "Reserved for Shipment".


----------



## hiImGrant

Just now got notification that the package has shipped.

hope others go out v soon as well


----------



## Tuneslover

Tuneslover said:


> My order status has remained unchanged, still reads "Reserved for Shipment".


I also just received my shipping notice


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

It’s awesome that the V280s sold so well and I anticipate a lot of happy new owners in the days and weeks to come. I noticed though that when Drop featured the V850 dac for a similar discount, they only sold like one or two of them. Anyone care to speculate on that discrepancy? Is it just that people view the technology within dacs as evolving faster than that of amps and don’t want to be stuck with something “outdated”? Or do folks feel a pricey dac is not as worth it as an amp? I know there’s a lot of inexpensive, well-measuring dacs out there right now, but the same could be said of amps, especially with the THX chip spreading far and wide. Also, what else stacks well with the flat-shoebox shaped V280?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Malcolm Riverside said:


> It’s awesome that the V280s sold so well and I anticipate a lot of happy new owners in the days and weeks to come. I noticed though that when Drop featured the V850 dac for a similar discount, they only sold like one or two of them. Anyone care to speculate on that discrepancy? Is it just that people view the technology within dacs as evolving faster than that of amps and don’t want to be stuck with something “outdated”? Or do folks feel a pricey dac is not as worth it as an amp? I know there’s a lot of inexpensive, well-measuring dacs out there right now, but the same could be said of amps, especially with the THX chip spreading far and wide. Also, what else stacks well with the flat-shoebox shaped V280?



Yeah there was some discussion lately regarding all-in-ones (new/unreleased Violectric V590) vs. outboard DAC + V280 etc. I prefer separates, but for features and connection possibilities, not for sound quality. I mean there could be sound quality differences but that was not why I bought what I bought.

I have the RME and Mytek Brooklyn DAC+ and I don't think the amp section in either one is that great. They're both superb DACs though.

The form factor of the V280 is annoying. I have mine under a glass monitor riser. I didn't find any obvious match for something to stack under or over it.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Some people see DACs like GPUs, that's all. They see the chip version or revision and believe that's all what matters. Not the analog stage, not the psu etc..

This mentality has also exploded since a few certain companies came to the stage with a refresh cycle that not even smartphone makers can afford.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Jul 23, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> Some people see DACs like GPUs, that's all. They see the chip version or revision and believe that's all what matters. Not the analog stage, not the psu etc..
> 
> This mentality has also exploded since a few certain companies came to the stage with a refresh cycle that not even smartphone makers can afford.



No kidding. I have to force myself not to get involved with any more "my 100 dollar DAC from aliexpress has 2 ESS9038Pro chips so why does your RME only have one AK? Mine is better, you wasted your money" threads.


----------



## hiImGrant

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah there was some discussion lately regarding all-in-ones (new/unreleased Violectric V590) vs. outboard DAC + V280 etc. I prefer separates, but for features and connection possibilities, not for sound quality. I mean there could be sound quality differences but that was not why I bought what I bought.
> 
> I have the RME and Mytek Brooklyn DAC+ and I don't think the amp section in either one is that great. They're both superb DACs though.
> 
> The form factor of the V280 is annoying. I have mine under a glass monitor riser. I didn't find any obvious match for something to stack under or over it.


On the point of form factor, this thing is a foot deep?! Seems kinda nuts.

re: DACs, I think the modular approach like this and some schiit amps with optional dac cards makes a ton of sense. Some are into it, and it can serve them as well as those who really aren’t.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Knowing the RS06 very well and how Fried designs away from digititus or dead sounding I'm curious how he designs around the 4490 and later 4499 and how it sounds.
The RS06, V850 and V800 were all TI.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I don't have a large sample, but I have to say so far the AK is slightly warm as a lot of people say and the ESS DACs I have are more analytical. I don't do critical comparisons because I want to enjoy the music. But after listening to this or that device for a while some feelings start to develop about the characters.

One interesting thing for me is that I found the ESS9018 in my Audiolab 8300CD amazingly musical. It is not analytical as people see ESS DACs. And then I found several other posts about DACs with the ESS9018 that people said similar comments about. Even though the power supply and analog section has great influence on the sound, I thought it was interesting that people with totally different devices that had the 9018 had similar impressions.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

gimmeheadroom said:


> No kidding. I have to force myself not to get involved with any more "my 100 DAC from aliexpress has 2 ESS9038Pro chips so why does your RME only have one AK? Mine is better, you wasted your money" threads.


I’ll admit when Fried told me he put two AKM4490 chips in the V590 I was a bit taken aback. The Schiit Modi 2 Uber I bought as my first dac had the same chip and is probably worth about $50 these days! But the proof is in the listening for sure and the V590 sounds amazing. For Fried the AKM was justified because of its low noise floor and high dynamic range, but from a branding perspective It’s not a selling point because of the perceptions people have which you allude to. For myself, once I know a manufacturer and trust their taste then I defer to their judgement in these matters. It’s rather like going to a restaurant with a top quality chef; you’d never tell Thomas Keller what to put in your dish! So relationships and reputation are more important to me than chipsets or measurements in personal audio but that is perhaps easier to come by when you’re buying higher end products. People can’t always listen to stuff before they buy and the technical details of dac implementations are beyond the time and attention of many, so chipsets and measurements become shorthand for sound signature/quality, however misguided that is.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Agreed, well-said.

Fried has proven a lot of thought and engineering goes into his products and he also impressed us by changing his stance on DSD. There is nothing gimmicky about VIolectric.

Everybody who designs good gear agrees the sound that comes out of a DAC is based on a lot more than just the chip. It's not helpful to compare DACs only based on the chip (and several classes of DACs don't use a chip DAC at all) but that doesn't stop people from doing so.


----------



## Viszla

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah there was some discussion lately regarding all-in-ones (new/unreleased Violectric V590) vs. outboard DAC + V280 etc. I prefer separates, but for features and connection possibilities, not for sound quality. I mean there could be sound quality differences but that was not why I bought what I bought.
> 
> I have the RME and Mytek Brooklyn DAC+ and I don't think the amp section in either one is that great. They're both superb DACs though.
> 
> The form factor of the V280 is annoying. I have mine under a glass monitor riser. I didn't find any obvious match for something to stack under or over it.


Hi. Can you send a pic of the glas monitor raser and where do you have bought it. Thanks


----------



## hiImGrant

For anyone (I think just our buddy in Australia @thecrow ) who has received their drop v280, what color is the power LED? And is it bright? Looks blue in some pics, but white in the drop pics :/

mine will arrive sometime next week as drop shipped this via pack mule.


----------



## thecrow (Jul 24, 2020)

hiImGrant said:


> For anyone (I think just our buddy in Australia @thecrow ) who has received their drop v280, what color is the power LED? And is it bright? Looks blue in some pics, but white in the drop pics :/
> 
> mine will arrive sometime next week as drop shipped this via pack mule.


Blue. Not overly bright.
it is slightly a pale blue when i compare it to the led on my dac

here’s a photo i took. it does look whiter in my photo than what it is. Come to think of it the dac light is blue blue but in the photo it has some purple tones

lets say the v280 led is halfway between sky blue and deep sea blue. Not that that narrows it down a lot



 Edit: think of it like the blue of the headfi banner (that i can see on my iphone) if it was well illuminated from behind and a little transparent

in a word: it’s blue


----------



## hiImGrant

thecrow said:


> Blue. Not overly bright.
> it is slightly a pale blue when i compare it to the led on my dac
> 
> here’s a photo i took. it does look whiter in my photo than what it is. Come to think of it the dac light is blue blue but in the photo it has some purple tones
> ...


Thank you ever so much for the level of detail and effort put into identifying the blueness of the led. It’s greatly appreciated while I continue my slow descent into insanity while waiting for this to arrive. 😂🤣


----------



## thecrow

hiImGrant said:


> Thank you ever so much for the level of detail and effort put into identifying the blueness of the led. It’s greatly appreciated while I continue my slow descent into insanity while waiting for this to arrive. 😂🤣


I understand the led colour scheme is crucial


----------



## thecrow

Can anyone shed any light (blue or white) on what they may have experienced re burn in of the amp, if any.
and hence what i might find


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Viszla said:


> Hi. Can you send a pic of the glas monitor raser and where do you have bought it. Thanks



Hi, look in my link on the right side of my post, the website link points to a picture here on headfi. I bought it at electronics shop Alza in CR, but I see the same thing on monoprice.eu sometimes.


----------



## hiImGrant

It showed up! Much earlier than the estimated delivery. The light, btw, is a bit purple. I love it. It’s not bright. I had fears of something like the rnhp blinding leds. I’m really excited to spend some time with this thing


----------



## Tuneslover (Jul 27, 2020)

hiImGrant said:


> It showed up! Much earlier than the estimated delivery. The light, btw, is a bit purple. I love it. It’s not bright. I had fears of something like the rnhp blinding leds. I’m really excited to spend some time with this thing


Mine arrived today as well, pretty timely delivery considering I'm in Canada.  I just connected the V280 to my RME ADI-2 DAC (via XLR).  All my headphone cables are XLR too.  First impression is...yeah nice!


----------



## wormsdriver

Congrats to all the new v280 owner's! 
If possible make sure to try out the balanced output, that's where this amp really shines!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

wormsdriver said:


> If possible make sure to try out the balanced output, that's where this amp really shines!



And don't forget to set the DIP switches on the back to give you the proper range of volume control. At the -12 dB setting I can listen to my HD 800s at 10 o'clock without blowing my brains out  Turn the power off first...


----------



## Fegefeuer

You can combine -12 and -6 for -14db


----------



## Tuneslover (Jul 28, 2020)

I've been enjoying playing with my new toy experimenting with the V280 dip switches, as well as, "marrying" the RME ADI-2 DAC and the V280.  One word of caution, be careful to not blow out your ear drums because this is a powerful combo.  The V280 has effortless power producing a very clean and detailed sound no matter how loud you turn up the volume.

I received some valuable advice on how to set up the V280 (also in conjunction with the RME DAC) in such a way that a NORMAL listening level is achieved when the V280 volume dial is set to the 12:00 position.  This should give you good volume range anywhere from 10:00 - 2:00 (headphone dependent of course).  In my case, I'm using iTunes as my music source with it's volume slider pushed virtually to maximum.  The signal is transferred via fibre optic into the RME.  I am using balanced cables from the RME's Line out. The RME Auto Ref Level is set to OFF, manual setting of the Ref Level is at +7dBu and the RME volume is set to +0.5.  The V280 dip switches are set to -6.  My headphones are all XLR terminated.

These settings give me a comfortable volume level out of the V280.  Four volume clicks right (louder) gives me a comfortably loud listening level.  There is still plenty of volume to give you even more volume if you can stand it.

I would be very interested in hearing other owners settings using this AMP & DAC combo.  Happy listening!


----------



## Fegefeuer

What headphones are you using and what differences do you perceive?


----------



## Tuneslover

Fegefeuer said:


> What headphones are you using and what differences do you perceive?


LCD-3, LCD-2C, HE500 & HD650.  I'm basing my settings on the tougher to drive headphones so when using the LCD-2C I end up reducing the volume dial from "noon" 3-4 clicks to the left (reduced volume), while the other cans are ok near the 12:00 position with minor volume adjustments (track dependent of course).


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Fegefeuer said:


> You can combine -12 and -6 for -14db


Why is it -14db and not -18db ? Thanks.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Tuneslover said:


> LCD-3, LCD-2C, HE500 & HD650.  I'm basing my settings on the tougher to drive headphones so when using the LCD-2C I end up reducing the volume dial from "noon" 3-4 clicks to the left (reduced volume), while the other cans are ok near the 12:00 position with minor volume adjustments (track dependent of course).


Nice headphones you have there. I have the HD650 and ZMF Aeolus for open and Mad Dog (vintage) for closed. All cables terminated with XLR connected to the V280 with pre-gain set at -12db. Using Audirvana on Mac, vol set to max and through the V850, vol at max. For comfortable listening, I am only at 9.30-10.30 on the V280. Never have to go beyond 12. This feels like a luxury tank in terms of build quality. It is such a powerful amp with high level of transparency, clarity and an addictive warmth nuance. Congrats to you in getting this “world class” amp; before the next gen comes along.


----------



## Fegefeuer

The mathematics don't make sense here, true. -14db is just the real world limit and adding another Dip Switch just to reflect "true" -14db would be quite unnecessary. 
This is how I make sense of it. I have a mathematician friend and wanted to bother him with this issue but I realized that him being able to experience his retirement was more important than getting outgunned by Fried in a duel.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Fegefeuer said:


> The mathematics don't make sense here, true. -14db is just the real world limit and adding another Dip Switch just to reflect "true" -14db would be quite unnecessary.
> This is how I make sense of it. I have a mathematician friend and wanted to bother him with this issue but I realized that him being able to experience his retirement was more important than getting outgunned by Fried in a duel.


LOL. Interesting. BTW, the V590 also has pre-gain setting for -18db. If this “world limit” theory is true, then technically there will not be as much headroom to move the vol pot to the right (relative to -12db).


----------



## Fegefeuer

No, this got nothing to do with the V590 and does not apply there. 

Consider the -14db setting as a hidden "bonus". Remember that the manual tells people not to move more than one slider. That's all.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


> No, this got nothing to do with the V590 and does not apply there.
> 
> Consider the -14db setting as a hidden "bonus". Remember that the manual tells people not to move more than one slider. That's all.



Another easy trick is to switch from balanced to SE. That will get you another -3 dB


----------



## Fegefeuer

It's a bit more. 6db and you only use 2 amps inside. 

How do you feel neglecting 2 amps, though? Are you sure you don't want me to call amp protection services?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


> It's a bit more. 6db and you only use 2 amps inside.
> 
> How do you feel neglecting 2 amps, though? Are you sure you don't want me to call amp protection services?



I find it heartbreaking and I would never do it. 

Rest assured, my gear is connected with XLR cables and my drawers are full of spares. I was just suggesting SE for the guys who need that last bit of attentuation. For example, trying to run a pair of Fostex balanced off a V280/281 could result in headphone fires or head explosions.


----------



## Fegefeuer

The TH-900 I used to own for a few years was actually 4-pin balanced. Could have been a game of death if I didn't know my amp as good as my pockets.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thomascrown said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone ever used the rca outs of the v280?  I don't get their function (line out the xlr inputs signal?)
> 
> Cheers



Yes. I use it to buffer the input to my Valhalla 2. It is also a nice way to run two amps off one DAC. Props to Fried for another great and useful idea. I love this amp.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yes. I use it to buffer the input to my Valhalla 2. It is also a nice way to run two amps off one DAC. Props to Fried for another great and useful idea. I love this amp.


What is the advantage of running signal out from V280 vs straight out from dac ? You mentioned buffer. Are you referring to current or voltage ?

Am considering getting an OTL amp for some tube variety, so this will be an interesting insight.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

AudioPowerHead said:


> What is the advantage of running signal out from V280 vs straight out from dac ? You mentioned buffer. Are you referring to current or voltage ?
> 
> Am considering getting an OTL amp for some tube variety, so this will be an interesting insight.



Both my desktop DACs have RCA and XLR output which are active at the same time. My option was to use RCA for the OTL amp and XLR for the V280 or to use the buffered output feature of the V280. I asked Fried at Violectric which would be better because I didn't understand how much influence having both DAC outputs connected could have on sound quality because the company that made the OTL refused to tell me the input impedance of the amp . The answer I got from Fried was that it would be better to run the RCA inputs through the V280 and then into the OTL amp to protect the DAC from bizarre loads that could affect the sound. I don't mean to put words into Fried's mouth in case I didn't get some technical detail correct. But I did notice a distinction between Fried's knowledge and helpfulness as opposed to the company that made the OTL amp.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

gimmeheadroom said:


> Both my desktop DACs have RCA and XLR output which are active at the same time. My option was to use RCA for the OTL amp and XLR for the V280 or to use the buffered output feature of the V280. I asked Fried at Violectric which would be better because I didn't understand how much influence having both DAC outputs connected could have on sound quality because the company that made the OTL refused to tell me the input impedance of the amp . The answer I got from Fried was that it would be better to run the RCA inputs through the V280 and then into the OTL amp to protect the DAC from bizarre loads that could affect the sound. I don't mean to put words into Fried's mouth in case I didn't get some technical detail correct. But I did notice a distinction between Fried's knowledge and helpfulness as opposed to the company that made the OTL amp.


This is very helpful. It makes sense that I also use the buffered RCA output on the V280 for connection to any OTL amp/preamp. Thanks.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

AudioPowerHead said:


> This is very helpful. It makes sense that I also use the buffered RCA output on the V280 for connection to any OTL amp/preamp. Thanks.



Don't forget you will need to have the V280 powered on when using this feature.


----------



## Fegefeuer (Aug 2, 2020)

@Empyah  does the same for his EC Studio. Since the Yggdrasil only has one useful output via the XLRs, he uses the V281 to both power his planars and convert BAL to SE out.

He's just very lazy to post it because the music gets him off the keyboard everytime he attempts to type.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

gimmeheadroom said:


> Don't forget you will need to have the V280 powered on when using this feature.


LOL. I will 
Like the V280 very much as it sounds great and is so versatile.


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> Don't forget you will need to have the V280 powered on when using this feature.


Is it obvious when you open the case how to engage the rca to be outputs (for a noob like me)?


----------



## Empyah (Aug 2, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> @Empyah  does the same for his EC Studio. Since the Yggdrasil only has one useful output via the XLRs, he uses the V281 to both power his planars and convert BAL to SE out.
> 
> He's just very lazy to post it because the music gets him off the keyboard everytime he attempts to type.



Everything he said is 100% true. Except it's a Studio Junior and I use it for planars too.
I use the V281 eiter as a preamp for the Junior or just as a pass-through XLR to RCA converter, it does that in both cases of course and I am still on the fence about which of the two options sounds/seems better.
Benefits I am getting are the better XLR out of the Yggi, more gain and the option to use the V281's "uber" pot.

Besides being an excellent sounding, powerful headphone amp the V281 is  true Baden-Würthenbergian Swiss knife of versatility and stands as an integral part of my system as such.

Due to popular request (by Fegefeuer) I even included my headphone "trees" on the pic.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> Is it obvious when you open the case how to engage the rca to be outputs (for a noob like me)?



It is. I recommend you the manual open and orient the picture so that it aligns with your amp. You take two jumpers, they're little plastic pieces with metal connectors inside, not visible from the top, and move them to the correct positions. There is a reasonable diagram of the parts in the manual, maybe even a photo. I can't remember and I don't have the amp with me here.

It's probably a good idea to stick some kind of label on the back of the amp so that you or whoever uses it is reminded they are now inputs rather than outputs.


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> It is. I recommend you the manual open and orient the picture so that it aligns with your amp. You take two jumpers, they're little plastic pieces with metal connectors inside, not visible from the top, and move them to the correct positions. There is a reasonable diagram of the parts in the manual, maybe even a photo. I can't remember and I don't have the amp with me here.
> 
> It's probably a good idea to stick some kind of label on the back of the amp so that you or whoever uses it is reminded they are now inputs rather than outputs.


Thanks


----------



## ruinedx

https://drop.com/buy/violectric-v280-headphone-amp

It's back


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Last chance for those who missed it earlier


----------



## Fegefeuer (Aug 10, 2020)

V280 will not get a FE SKU because for now it's eternal as they can still build a good few.


----------



## thecrow

ruinedx said:


> https://drop.com/buy/violectric-v280-headphone-amp
> 
> It's back


so is the v850 dac


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 10, 2020)

thecrow said:


> so is the v850 dac


I'm not sure the value is quite as good on the v850 DAC

Personally I'd rather buy something like Musical Fidelity MX DAC (which also supports DSD64/128 decoding) and spend the saved money on a dedicated preamp


----------



## gimmeheadroom

A lot of people like the RME and for the price I think it's a tremendous value. It has tons of features, does DSD256 (including DSD direct) and PCM 768 and has a 5 band parametric EQ.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 10, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> A lot of people like the RME and for the price I think it's a tremendous value. It has tons of features, does DSD256 (including DSD direct) and PCM 768 and has a 5 band parametric EQ.


Guess it depends if you are gonna use that stuff, but some of it isn't that useful imo

Practically most DSF files for download are DSD64, with the occasional DSD128.  I havent actually seen dsd256 with mainstream content

Same goes for PCM 768, highest mainstream content is 192 and the value of that questionable itself over 24/96.

Something like sonarworks will probably be more helpful than 5 band parametric EQ

For me since none of that is really useful i'm more interested in the tone and function of the DAC with common formats PCM 24/192, dsd64-128. MX DAC covers these bases, and just gets out of the way with no fiddling required, also works good (all functions enabled) with default Microsoft drivers.

Some might like the tone of pcm1795 implementation over akm4493 implementation or more succinctly tone of one DAC over the other as well


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ruinedx said:


> Guess it depends if you are gonna use that stuff, but some of it isn't that useful imo
> 
> Practically most DSF files for download are DSD64, with the occasional DSD128.  I havent actually seen dsd256 with mainstream content
> 
> ...



You're right that DSD beyond SACD level is rare and so is high rate PCM. But they're not unheard of. I would rather have a somewhat future proof device so all things equal it makes sense to go with a device that is able to handle those files. I have heard recordings in PCM 352 and they are tremendous.

I don't want a software solution for EQ since that is bound to a platform like Windows whereas if the DAC handles EQ it is available for every type of input.

So yeah, it's a matter of taste and priorities


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 10, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> You're right that DSD beyond SACD level is rare and so is high rate PCM. But they're not unheard of. I would rather have a somewhat future proof device so all things equal it makes sense to go with a device that is able to handle those files. I have heard recordings in PCM 352 and they are tremendous.
> 
> I don't want a software solution for EQ since that is bound to a platform like Windows whereas if the DAC handles EQ it is available for every type of input.
> 
> So yeah, it's a matter of taste and priorities



Rme ain't future proof either without full MQA decoding. I personally don't support mqa tho, imo another way to sneak in DRM eventually and more licensing fees. PCM/DSD have it covered.

I've never seen anything above dsd128 other than test files from random artists. I actually tried to find dsd128 and could only find one album worth purchasing; in truth the majority of mainstream downloads/streaming are PCM 24/96 - PCM 24/192, DSD itself is kinda rare and even then DSD64 is what is overwhelmingly available. Even if dsd256 file was available the chances of being audibly different than dsd128 are basically nil; given same master it's hard enough to tell difference between 24/48 and 24/96 nevermind all these exotic super duper hires formats.

This is what made mx dac appealing, it's simple to use, all most important formats covered, sounds really good, under $1k, venerable pcm1795 DAC chip


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ruinedx said:


> Rme ain't future proof either without full MQA decoding.



I bought the Brooklyn DAC+ also. Happy now?


----------



## ruinedx

gimmeheadroom said:


> I bought the Brooklyn DAC+ also. Happy now?


No cause you spent too much money on DACs lol


----------



## Audio addict19

Hello everyone! After slowly build up my headphone Arsenal again it’s time for something “endgame level” Got a pair of LCD-X and love them, placed amp order for a V280 from drop yesterday since the X and THX 789 don’t get along great IMO, now that just leaves the DAC. Full disclosure I’ve never been a big believer in DAC’s but I’ve never spent big $ on one I’m willing to try. My setup is as follows, PC-> Modius-> THX AAA 789 (V280 when it gets here)-> LCD-X. I exclusively use Tidal for music so I don’t need crazy file compatibility, or even MQA support (couldn’t tell enough difference between MQA and typical files), I just want some great sound. My current source and amp are playing the measurement game and come off very flat which can be a good thing for some, but I prefer a more musical authentic presentation. I see a LOT of people here using the RME ADI2 DAC and I’m considering it, or the Violectric V580 DAC since it’s on sale for 1099. Any advice or opinions would be great, I can’t wait to have my new amp in hand!


----------



## Arniesb

Audio addict19 said:


> Hello everyone! After slowly build up my headphone Arsenal again it’s time for something “endgame level” Got a pair of LCD-X and love them, placed amp order for a V280 from drop yesterday since the X and THX 789 don’t get along great IMO, now that just leaves the DAC. Full disclosure I’ve never been a big believer in DAC’s but I’ve never spent big $ on one I’m willing to try. My setup is as follows, PC-> Modius-> THX AAA 789 (V280 when it gets here)-> LCD-X. I exclusively use Tidal for music so I don’t need crazy file compatibility, or even MQA support (couldn’t tell enough difference between MQA and typical files), I just want some great sound. My current source and amp are playing the measurement game and come off very flat which can be a good thing for some, but I prefer a more musical authentic presentation. I see a LOT of people here using the RME ADI2 DAC and I’m considering it, or the Violectric V580 DAC since it’s on sale for 1099. Any advice or opinions would be great, I can’t wait to have my new amp in hand!


You are using usb as a input?


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 11, 2020)

Audio addict19 said:


> Hello everyone! After slowly build up my headphone Arsenal again it’s time for something “endgame level” Got a pair of LCD-X and love them, placed amp order for a V280 from drop yesterday since the X and THX 789 don’t get along great IMO, now that just leaves the DAC. Full disclosure I’ve never been a big believer in DAC’s but I’ve never spent big $ on one I’m willing to try. My setup is as follows, PC-> Modius-> THX AAA 789 (V280 when it gets here)-> LCD-X. I exclusively use Tidal for music so I don’t need crazy file compatibility, or even MQA support (couldn’t tell enough difference between MQA and typical files), I just want some great sound. My current source and amp are playing the measurement game and come off very flat which can be a good thing for some, but I prefer a more musical authentic presentation. I see a LOT of people here using the RME ADI2 DAC and I’m considering it, or the Violectric V580 DAC since it’s on sale for 1099. Any advice or opinions would be great, I can’t wait to have my new amp in hand!



Musical Fidelity MX-DAC... from the inventors of the outboard DAC 
* Street price $749-$849
* Balanced XLR out
* Supports most popular download formats via USB; up to 24bit/192khz PCM & up to DSD128; no MQA but that is going to be a theme unless you want to overpay for a DAC
* Burr Brown PCM1795, traditionally a crowd pleaser
* Works great with Windows 10 Microsoft USB Class 2 audio drivers, no special drivers required to unlock all features of the DAC; also works with some USB output standalone streamers like Auralic
* Extremely simple to use, just works
* Best value if you want good sound quality and don't care to tinker with 1000 settings IMO
* Available in black and silver, industrial look, excellent build, very little footprint

http://www.musicalfidelity.com/uploads/reviews/hi-fi_choice_MX-DAC.pdf


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

Audio addict19 said:


> Hello everyone! After slowly build up my headphone Arsenal again it’s time for something “endgame level” Got a pair of LCD-X and love them, placed amp order for a V280 from drop yesterday since the X and THX 789 don’t get along great IMO, now that just leaves the DAC. Full disclosure I’ve never been a big believer in DAC’s but I’ve never spent big $ on one I’m willing to try. My setup is as follows, PC-> Modius-> THX AAA 789 (V280 when it gets here)-> LCD-X. I exclusively use Tidal for music so I don’t need crazy file compatibility, or even MQA support (couldn’t tell enough difference between MQA and typical files), I just want some great sound. My current source and amp are playing the measurement game and come off very flat which can be a good thing for some, but I prefer a more musical authentic presentation. I see a LOT of people here using the RME ADI2 DAC and I’m considering it, or the Violectric V580 DAC since it’s on sale for 1099. Any advice or opinions would be great, I can’t wait to have my new amp in hand!


V280 & LCD-X is a fantastic combo. First time I heard the V281 the founder of Violectric was demoing it with the LCD-X.  You should be very happy! The RME dac is great but overpriced if you don’t plan on using all the features imo. Bifrost 2 would be a nice upgrade over the Modius and you could get some upgraded interconnects or a headphone cable with the savings. Or V850 makes a real nice stack of course. Not sure how the upsampling on that works with Tidal though.


----------



## Audio addict19

Wow thanks for the instant responses! To my knowledge tidal streams at 44.1/16bit in hifi, and if you don’t have a MQA DAC master quality is 88/24 or 96/24 so nothing too major is needed. I mostly listen to modern stuff anyways so 70-80% of my library is CD quality. What really jumped out to me about the RME is the EQ onboard, it’s always nice to be able to EQ a touch when the song or mood calls for it. The V850 is so darn nice looking combo and stack on my desk I’m definitely considering it. I haven’t heard of the MX-DAC but now I need to go research that too! I guess my real question is between those 3 are there really major sound differences, will I even notice a big step up from a modius? I’ve always gotten cheap DAC’s is because I’ve never thought a file decoder could impact sound that heavily.


----------



## Audio addict19

If anyone here has some experience on the V850 I’d love to hear it, I’ve never had a matching stack of gear before and I imagine I’ll be living with this amp, DAC, and headphone for quite some time and it’s hard to ignore how it’ll look over the next few years even though I can typically shove looks aside...


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 11, 2020)

Audio addict19 said:


> Wow thanks for the instant responses! To my knowledge tidal streams at 44.1/16bit in hifi, and if you don’t have a MQA DAC master quality is 88/24 or 96/24 so nothing too major is needed. I mostly listen to modern stuff anyways so 70-80% of my library is CD quality. What really jumped out to me about the RME is the EQ onboard, it’s always nice to be able to EQ a touch when the song or mood calls for it. The V850 is so darn nice looking combo and stack on my desk I’m definitely considering it. I haven’t heard of the MX-DAC but now I need to go research that too! I guess my real question is between those 3 are there really major sound differences, will I even notice a big step up from a modius? I’ve always gotten cheap DAC’s is because I’ve never thought a file decoder could impact sound that heavily.



In my experience dacs make a smaller impact than the amp but can still be a notable difference. It's not just a file decoder, because that would be all in the digital domain if that was all it was. Converting the digital signal to a high quality analog signal can be more complex than it seems, but whether you notice a difference will depend upon the headphones - like an HD800 will be much more noticable any differences in the chain than HD650.

The v850 looks nice but lacking DSD decoding is a significant downside given the semi-popularity of DSD downloads. It seems a bad value compared to either RME or MX DAC .   MQA is a scam IMO so I wouldn't worry about that personally

Musical Fidelity isn't well known in USA as they are a British company and don't have many USA distributors, but they are arguably the most experienced DAC maker of them all. They released the first outboard DAC in 1989 called the Digilog. The MX DAC is made in EU, btw, if that is of any consideration to you.  I would also argue the MX DAC is their best DAC product to date, better even than their newer models.

I would say it really depends on whether you are truly going to use the RME features whether to get that vs MX DAC.  As I said before the MX DAC is totally hassle free and sounds amazing, no special drivers needed either. And it's like $400 cheaper to boot. But if there is some feature you want in the RME then there is that to consider.


----------



## thecrow

Audio addict19 said:


> Hello everyone! After slowly build up my headphone Arsenal again it’s time for something “endgame level” Got a pair of LCD-X and love them, placed amp order for a V280 from drop yesterday since the X and THX 789 don’t get along great IMO, now that just leaves the DAC. Full disclosure I’ve never been a big believer in DAC’s but I’ve never spent big $ on one I’m willing to try. My setup is as follows, PC-> Modius-> THX AAA 789 (V280 when it gets here)-> LCD-X. I exclusively use Tidal for music so I don’t need crazy file compatibility, or even MQA support (couldn’t tell enough difference between MQA and typical files), I just want some great sound. My current source and amp are playing the measurement game and come off very flat which can be a good thing for some, but I prefer a more musical authentic presentation. I see a LOT of people here using the RME ADI2 DAC and I’m considering it, or the Violectric V580 DAC since it’s on sale for 1099. Any advice or opinions would be great, I can’t wait to have my new amp in hand!


the v280 is great
if it's in your budget definitely have a look at the chord qutest - imho

both the qutest and v280 are very versatile

all the best

https://darko.audio/2018/11/a-short-film-about-the-chord-qutest/


----------



## Audio addict19

ruinedx said:


> In my experience dacs make a smaller impact than the amp but can still be a notable difference. It's not just a file decoder, because that would be all in the digital domain if that was all it was. Converting the digital signal to a high quality analog signal can be more complex than it seems, but whether you notice a difference will depend upon the headphones - like an HD800 will be much more noticable any differences in the chain than HD650.
> 
> The v850 looks nice but lacking DSD decoding is a significant downside given the semi-popularity of DSD downloads. It seems a bad value compared to either RME or MX DAC .   MQA is a scam IMO so I wouldn't worry about that personally
> 
> ...


Okay awesome thank you for your input! As nice as DSD file support would be I’ll never have any DSD files most likely, tidal is my primary platform and if I ever buy music it’s just a CD. I’ll definitely look into the MX DAC sounds like a great value. The RME would be nice too for having something more portable and didn’t want to lug around the amp and the EQ is nice. I do like the volume control of the V850 a lot and the looks are tough to beat. Has all the file support I’ll ever need most likely too. Touch choices...


----------



## Audio addict19

thecrow said:


> the v280 is great
> if it's in your budget definitely have a look at the chord qutest - imho
> 
> both the qutest and v280 are very versatile
> ...


Great to hear the amp rocks! I’ve heard wonderful things about the Chord products but the Qutest is out of my range. Max I’d be willing to spend is around 1K USD. V850 is on sale here for $1099, RME can be had around $1150ish and the MX DAC is very appealing being cheaper than everything else.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 11, 2020)

Audio addict19 said:


> Okay awesome thank you for your input! As nice as DSD file support would be I’ll never have any DSD files most likely, tidal is my primary platform and if I ever buy music it’s just a CD. I’ll definitely look into the MX DAC sounds like a great value. The RME would be nice too for having something more portable and didn’t want to lug around the amp and the EQ is nice. I do like the volume control of the V850 a lot and the looks are tough to beat. Has all the file support I’ll ever need most likely too. Touch choices...


Are you planning to use the dac with only the v280 or also into a power amp? Because if just going DAC > v280 you would want fixed max DAC volume output for best quality, with v280 controlling volume.


----------



## ruinedx

Audio addict19 said:


> Great to hear the amp rocks! I’ve heard wonderful things about the Chord products but the Qutest is out of my range. Max I’d be willing to spend is around 1K USD. V850 is on sale here for $1099, RME can be had around $1150ish and the MX DAC is very appealing being cheaper than everything else.


Also the qutest lacks balanced output which is a tremendous disadvantage if you plan to use with a PC


----------



## Audio addict19

ruinedx said:


> Are you planning to use the dac with only the v280 or also into a power amp? Because if just going DAC > v280 you would want fixed max DAC volume output for best quality, with v280 controlling volume.


Most of the time straight into the V280 but I’d love the option to use it with my 2.1 speaker setup as a source as well which is why the V850 was jumping out at me too.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 11, 2020)

Audio addict19 said:


> Most of the time straight into the V280 but I’d love the option to use it with my 2.1 speaker setup as a source as well which is why the V850 was jumping out at me too.


So, my ideal setup would be:

MX-DAC -> blue jeans cable XLR Y-cables
Y-cable device 1: Violectric v280 > headphone 
Y-cable device 2: SPL Volume 2 active balanced preamp > 2.1 system

This would give you the max resolution and quality for both your headphones and 2.1 system while also giving you completely independent volume control of both your 2.1 and headphones (I assume your 2.1 has no preamp and this is why the dac knob is desirable). The SPL volume2 runs 399-499 so money saved on mx dac can be spent on this

Info here on that one
https://6moons.com/audioreviews/spl/volume2.html

This type of setup also allows you to swap/upgrade/repair any of the devices in the chain without losing out on multiple functions and being limited in what you can replace it/upgrade it with

So if for instance if down the road you do want 
to upgrade to a mqa dac, or if the DAC breaks etc, you won't have to worry about finding a replacement one with a preamp or volume knob


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 11, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> No kidding. I have to force myself not to get involved with any more "my 100 dollar DAC from aliexpress has 2 ESS9038Pro chips so why does your RME only have one AK? Mine is better, you wasted your money" threads.



These are like the fun "why does my Topping A90 make weird buzzing noises" threads


----------



## Tuneslover (Aug 11, 2020)

I have the RME ADI-2 DAC and the V280.

The RME is very detailed and has low noise and distortion levels.  The RME is feature laden with all sorts of goodies to maximize sound quality, my favourite is the parametric equalizer which has taken my LCD-2C and LCD-3 to whole other level.  The RME's detail rich signal pairs nicely with the effortless power and warmth of the V280.

Although the form factor of these 2 components are quite different (I have one beside the other), rest assured these are seriously good sounding components that ROCK.

P.S.  I had the THX 789 for less than a month when the first V280 drop happened.  I bought the V280 and returned the THX.  I'm very happy how things turned out.


----------



## Audio addict19

Tuneslover said:


> I have the RME ADI-2 DAC and the V280.
> 
> The RME is very detailed and has low noise and distortion levels.  The RME is feature laden with all sorts of goodies to maximize sound quality, my favourite is the parametric equalizer which has taken my LCD-2C and LCD-3 to whole other level.  The RME's detail rich signal pairs nicely with the effortless power and warmth of the V280.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your info! Super happy to hear the THX doesn't stack up to the V280. Exactly the kind of upgrade i'm looking for. Feature wise the RME is pretty perfect for me, but the form factor next to the V280 would bother me in the long run... Time for more review watching


----------



## Audio addict19

ruinedx said:


> These are like the fun "why does my Topping A90 make weird buzzing noises" threads


Speaking of the A90 I got the chance to demo it last weekend. I wasn't particularly amazed to be honest, pretty much the same thing as the THX. Maybe a touch wamer, but that's a heavy maybe. Don't know why everyone is saying it's the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Ichos

Because now the trend is measurements...


----------



## Audio addict19

Ichos said:


> Because now the trend is measurements...


You're absolutely right, I'll be honest I fell for the hype and Audioscience review etc... but here I am back on the forums searching for more honest answers and people's opinion on sound. I took a few years off from the hobby but am really happy to be back in it but I miss Tyll from Innerfidelity a lot. Shame they took the site down at the beginning of the month, I always enjoyed his balance of subjective opinion and having measurement to "confirm" what he heard. Hope he's enjoying life and retirement.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

RME + V280 is a hugely flexible and wonderful sounding combo that will be difficult to beat for anywhere near the price.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 12, 2020)

Ichos said:


> Because now the trend is measurements...


The popular topping, smsl, etc stuff are polished turds that will end up in a landfill 5 years from now

Measurements are a way to convince oneself that it can't get any better than one can afford.

The fact is, though, that measurements are woefully inadequate in quantifying the sound of a component. They are primitive and basically informs one of nothing other than whether ones gear is very broken or not.

In the end, as always, listening for yourself and experience are the only true ways to quantify sound. Measurements can help add to knowledge gained, but cannot replace it.  Not to mention the best measurements in the world aren't going to save you when a component with poor build quality craps out...


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 12, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> RME + V280 is a hugely flexible and wonderful sounding combo that will be difficult to beat for anywhere near the price.



In truth any of the high quality balanced dacs are going to sound wonderful with the V280; DACs usually don't have a huge impact on sound quality given the same outputs.  Its really about what you are looking for elsewhere in the DAC that would determine what you want-

i.e. I selected the MX-DAC since it's purpose-built (does 1 thing - DAC), I love the way it looks, feels solid/built like a tank, very nice status LEDs and simple front button pushes to change inputs and digital filters, reasonable price, balanced output, supports the formats I use (PCM/DSD) - plus it has a cool story behind it given the company's history with DACs.

Someone else might pick the RME for its added features/functionality

Another might pick a Mytek if full MQA unfold is important to them

Others might pick the V850 because it might be visually more appealing matching the V280. [will add here though that no DSD decode is a bit of a bummer]

So this is an area the buyer needs to figure out what they think they'd enjoy the most for their particular setup as for the most part sound quality will be similar.

The only DACs I would actively NOT recommend are those that lack features that impact sound quality such as the CHORD QUTEST which lacks balanced output, a glaring omission for such an expensive piece - as many use DACs for PCs - and having a fully balanced audio chain is key to defeating PC-induced ground loops across all components.  Even if you don't have a PC it's way too expensive not to have balanced out.  Also of course I would not recommend the shoddily built/designed Topping/SMSL/et. al DACs just to save a few bucks.


----------



## wormsdriver

Back when I had the v280, I had it paired with the rme adi dac which I then replaced with a chord 2qute which not only did I buy used for about half the price I bought the rme dac (also used) but I found it to be more engaging. For all the cool stuff the rme dac could do and it definitely did sound good, I found it (compared to the chord) to lack engaging qualities for me.

In conclusion I would not exclude any Chord dacs because they lack balanced outputs, that's just nonsense if you ask me.


----------



## ruinedx

wormsdriver said:


> In conclusion I would not exclude any Chord dacs because they lack balanced outputs, that's just nonsense if you ask me.


I'm glad it works in your particular setup but it's very difficult to recommend a DAC without the noise rejection of balanced I/O when most people use DACs attached to PCs that can greatly benefit from that noise rejection

I am not saying to buy the RME in particular (I didn't either - don't find the features useful) , but there are so many high quality balanced DACs in the price bracket it's hard to recommend an unbalanced one.


----------



## Tuneslover (Aug 12, 2020)

Personally I find that a good quality DAC does have an overall impact on the sound.  I came from the Schiit Bifrost MB, Modi MB & SMSL SU-8 and I was very pleasantly surprised how much better the RME ADI-2 DAC is.  This DAC (and others like the Chord and Brooklyn etc) I'm sure are stellar DAC's as well but the RME's ability to sound tailor is a huge plus in my book, not to mention the incredible detail and low noise & distortion specs.  What I'm saying is don't underestimate the importance of a good quality DAC, which ever one you choose, when building your end game system.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 12, 2020)

Tuneslover said:


> Personally I find that a good quality DAC does have an overall impact on the sound.  I came from the Schiit Bifrost MB, Modi MB & SMSL SU-8 and I was very pleasantly surprised how much better the RME ADI-2 DAC is.  This DAC (and others like the Chord and Brooklyn etc) I'm sure are stellar DAC's as well but the RME's ability to sound tailor is a huge plus in my book, not to mention the incredible detail and low noise & distortion specs.  What I'm saying is don't underestimate the importance of a good quality DAC, which ever one you choose, when building your end game system.


IMO if you have to sound tailor headphones that have no variables like room response etc to deal with, that speaks to something in your chain or the headphones themselves being problematic. Also, if you use multiple headphones like myself having to load separate EQs for them all on the DAC interface when swapping pairs is a giant pain (if one wanted to do this it's far more intuitive to use a program like sonarworks).

And, for room tailoring such as for speakers you'd be better off with something like a DIRAC or audyssey system than simple EQ and tone controls.

This is why I don't find the tailoring aspect of the RME particularly useful. But for those who enjoy tinkering it's hard to beat.


----------



## Tuneslover (Aug 12, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> IMO if you have to sound tailor headphones that have no variables like room response etc to deal with, that speaks to something in your chain or the headphones themselves being problematic. Also, if you use multiple headphones like myself having to load separate EQs for them all on the DAC interface when swapping pairs is a giant pain (if one wanted to do this it's far more intuitive to use a program like sonarworks).
> 
> And, for room tailoring such as for speakers you'd be better off with something like a DIRAC or audyssey system than simple EQ and tone controls.
> 
> This is why I don't find the tailoring aspect of the RME particularly useful. But for those who enjoy tinkering it's hard to beat.


Check out the frequency response of any headphone and show me the PERFECT headphone that won't require you to mortgage the house.  Clearly there is no such thing.  The RME has allowed me to adjust the *Audeze dip* within the 3,000-5,000 Hz range.  I also like boosting the bass just a tad to give the LCD-2C and LCD-3 that nice bass rumble that you can sense throughout your body.  I should mention that the Audeze headphones respond very well to EQ, while my HD650 and HE500 don't respond nearly as well.  Hell, even the ability to adjust the balance is a huge plus for me to help compensate for a slight hearing loss in my right ear.

It may sound as though I'm pushing the RME but that's because it is an excellent DAC, no question about that, and as I've stated before there are other excellent DAC's out there that will also get the job done.  Unfortunately I was unable to audition them so I specifically chose the RME because it checked off all my boxes AND at a reasonable price.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 12, 2020)

Tuneslover said:


> Check out the frequency response of any headphone and show me the PERFECT headphone that won't require you to mortgage the house.  Clearly there is no such thing.  The RME has allowed me to adjust the *Audeze dip* within the 3,000-5,000 Hz range.  I also like boosting the bass just a tad to give the LCD-2C and LCD-3 that nice bass rumble that you can sense throughout your body.  I should mention that the Audeze headphones respond very well to EQ, while my HD650 and HE500 don't respond nearly as well.  Hell, even the ability to adjust the balance is a huge plus for me to help compensate for a slight hearing loss in my right ear.
> 
> It may sound as though I'm pushing the RME but that's because it is an excellent DAC, no question about that, and as I've stated before there are other excellent DAC's out there that will also get the job done.  Unfortunately I was unable to audition them so I specifically chose the RME because it checked off all my boxes AND at a reasonable price.



Ah, but that dip was put there on purpose by sound engineers. Audeze are no chumps at headphone design. Same goes for any other highly regarded headphone manufacturer.  You may adjust one thing but it ends up impacting something else negatively. I've never found a case where EQ improved the sound of a well-designed headphone across the board, and often trying to EQ headphones to the average curve makes the headphone sound decidedly average 

The peaks and valleys to each headphone is part of what gives each their signature sound and character. Maybe one doesn't like that sound, but if so then one should probably get a different headphone.

Another example is the HD800 original "treble spike".  Again, put there on purpose by Sennheiser - requiring extremely demanding equipment.  Get the equipment right it sounds awesome. Get it wrong (too harsh) and it's unbearable. Later "fixed" by Sennheiser in the HD800S, which lost much of the soundstage magic of the HD800 as a result - as the frequency range of that spike makes the brain perceive a larger soundstage. Saw plenty of people EQ the HD800 too, basically a lost cause - either get the chain synergy right or buy a different headphone. For some people certain extreme signatures like original HD800 just aren't going to work, better off to move on than to try to tinker with something fundamentally incompatible with your aural perception IMO.


----------



## thecrow (Aug 12, 2020)

Tuneslover said:


> *Personally I find that a good quality DAC does have an overall impact on the sound*.  I came from the Schiit Bifrost MB, Modi MB & SMSL SU-8 and I was very pleasantly surprised how much better the RME ADI-2 DAC is.  This DAC (and others like the Chord and Brooklyn etc) I'm sure are stellar DAC's as well but the RME's ability to sound tailor is a huge plus in my book, not to mention the incredible detail and low noise & distortion specs.  What I'm saying is don't underestimate the importance of a good quality DAC, which ever one you choose, when building your end game system.


As we say here, in Australia, “F@#KEN OATH!!!”

I feel the dac is often the most underrated part of a system - it certainly used to be the case for me in my headphone set up in my early days

it may not be the biggest influence in the system (eg like the headphone choice), but it can be the most overlooked, and therefore weaker link

So anyone that believes different, let’s just say I disagree and shake my head - politely and respectfully of course


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 12, 2020)

thecrow said:


> As we say here, in Australia, “F@#KEN OATH!!!”
> 
> I feel the dac is often the most underrated part of a system - it certainly used to be the case for me in my headphone set up in my early days
> 
> ...


It has an impact but of the major components it has the smallest impact. Headphone and amp will affect the sound in a much larger degree than DAC - again assuming we are talking high quality dacs


----------



## Ichos

How can it be that the source has the least impact?
The dac / player is the most important component the heart of the system.
I don't understand how people claim that dacs sound the same etc.
May be the crap chifi all the same machined dacs.
I have auditioned dozens of dacs and CD players and all sounded very different.


----------



## Tuneslover

Garbage in, gives what out?  Nuff said.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 12, 2020)

Ichos said:


> How can it be that the source has the least impact?
> The dac / player is the most important component the heart of the system.
> I don't understand how people claim that dacs sound the same etc.
> May be the crap chifi all the same machined dacs.
> I have auditioned dozens of dacs and CD players and all sounded very different.



The source that has the most impact is the quality of the actual digital master file, not necessarily it's conversion to analog when speaking about high quality DACs.

The reason I say this is that digital to analog conversion was perfected a long time ago. They have moved onto marketing stuff like 384khz PCM that is many times higher than anything that would be audible because the perfection of audible range was a done deal a long time ago - and voodoo formats like MQA which serve no purpose other than to enrich the licensors.

So now when looking at high quality DACs it's more about what little flavor tweaks the designer added in as part of the D/A moreso than some major difference you would hear in a headphone, it's amplification, or the actual digital master file.  On the high end I'd quantify DACs as the sprinkles on top of the ice cream.


----------



## Tuneslover

ruinedx said:


> I've never found a case where EQ improved the sound of a well-designed headphone across the board, and often trying to EQ headphones to the average curve makes the headphone sound decidedly average.


Do tell which headphones are you referring to?


----------



## ruinedx

Tuneslover said:


> Do tell which headphones are you referring to?


Hd800 for instance, try to EQ away the treble bump to be more "normal" and you are left with an average-sounding overexpensive headphone that has no particular strengths.


----------



## Tuneslover (Aug 12, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> Hd800 for instance, try to EQ away the treble bump to be more "normal" and you are left with an average-sounding overexpensive headphone that has no particular strengths.


I don't own the HD800 so I can't comment on how EQ works on them.  But I have heard them briefly and I couldn't find anything too objectionable about their stock sound.  Perhaps the bass might be somewhat lacking to some but if you're looking for bass then I suspect that isn't the headphone for you and as you put it EQ may not "fix" something that can't be fixed.  If you're looking for a massive soundstage and detailed highs then that's your headphone.

Good luck finding the PERFECT headphone in ALL aspects.  Do share it when you find it.  Happy Listening.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 12, 2020)

Tuneslover said:


> I don't own the HD800 so I can't comment on how EQ works on them.  But I have heard them briefly and I couldn't find anything too objectionable about their stock sound.  Perhaps the bass might be somewhat lacking to some but if you're looking for bass then I suspect that isn't the headphone for you and as you put it it may not "fix" something that can't be fixed.  If you're looking for a massive soundstage and detailed highs then that's your headphone.
> 
> Good luck finding the PERFECT headphone in ALL aspects.  Do share it when you find it.  Happy Listening.


There is no perfect headphone because different recordings are served better by different headphone sound profiles. Good luck trying to find something that sounds incredible on The Outfield's "Your Love", Ananda Shake's "Jumper," as well as "Music of the Night" from Phantom of the Opera.

Consider owning different sets of headphones a sort of "hardware EQ," conducted by sound engineering professionals with generally far more satisfying results than amateur attempts trying to fiddle with EQ on a single set of headphones.  It is a more expensive route to go but much more rewarding in both sound quality and for the hobby in general IMO.


----------



## Ichos

ruinedx said:


> The source that has the most impact is the quality of the actual digital master file, not necessarily it's conversion to analog when speaking about high quality DACs.
> 
> The reason I say this is that digital to analog conversion was perfected a long time ago. They have moved onto marketing stuff like 384khz PCM that is many times higher than anything that would be audible because the perfection of audible range was a done deal a long time ago - and voodoo formats like MQA which serve no purpose other than to enrich the licensors.
> 
> So now when looking at high quality DACs it's more about what little flavor tweaks the designer added in as part of the D/A moreso than some major difference you would hear in a headphone, it's amplification, or the actual digital master file.  On the high end I'd quantify DACs as the sprinkles on top of the ice cream.




It's the analogue stage that gets the job done combined with the power supply and both can make the same dac chip sound from mediocre to excellent.


----------



## ruinedx

Ichos said:


> It's the analogue stage that gets the job done combined with the power supply and both can make the same dac chip sound from mediocre to excellent.


This is true , my point being at this point in DAC technology high end DAC makers know this and have pretty much perfected the analog stage and psu.  So now it's more about what flavor "sprinkles" of high end DAC you like in terms of the slight voicing tweaks each manuf makes.


----------



## Ichos

Yes that's the point but in high end dacs the slight differences in voicing are the deciding factor!


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 12, 2020)

Ichos said:


> Yes that's the point but in high end dacs the slight differences in voicing are the deciding factor!


I again agree but when comparing the voicing of a high end DAC vs the voicing of a headphone or amp, the difference in DAC voicing is generally a small fraction of the difference in amp/headphone voicing . I challenge you to point me to a DAC that sounds as different as an HD800 vs a Grado Hemp, or a v280/v281 vs Oppo HA-1 [amp section]  DAC = sprinkles on the ice cream


----------



## Ichos

Don't get the discussion to the wrong way!!!

No need to point that we finally hear the headphone or the speakers / room.
So first we buy the headphones we like.

I think we have derailed the thread enough.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I like parametric EQ and I look at it as a tool to solve specific sonic problems.. That's what it's for and it works. Like anything else it can be used properly or abused.


----------



## hiImGrant

If anyone doesn’t want to wait on the next drop I’m considering selling my v280. Would it be fair to ask for the drop price? I’ve only had it a few weeks.


----------



## ruinedx

hiImGrant said:


> If anyone doesn’t want to wait on the next drop I’m considering selling my v280. Would it be fair to ask for the drop price? I’ve only had it a few weeks.


Wait until this drop is over in a week and you might get an offer close to full price from people who missed it again.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

hiImGrant said:


> If anyone doesn’t want to wait on the next drop I’m considering selling my v280. Would it be fair to ask for the drop price? I’ve only had it a few weeks.



So, ultimately, what made you choose gsx mini over v280? Especially pair with Diana.


----------



## hiImGrant

TheMiddleSky said:


> So, ultimately, what made you choose gsx mini over v280? Especially pair with Diana.


It actually pairs better with the bifrost2 imo. I think the v280 does better with a more analytical dac


----------



## Simple Man

I’ve been searching for a fair priced V850 for a few months now. 
now drop has a nice offer but I live in Europe and my queen wants a bit of my wallet when I buy something for my hobby. So it will bribg me back about €250-300 with this offer. 
Now my dealer made me a very attempting offer. 
A Chord Qutest!
I’ve heard the Chords before, Dave, Hugo and I was very impressed. Also by the price. The biggest con imho. Ugly/not pretty also but...
So I think I go for this one, I can’t wait forever 😉
I never heard the V850 live but I thought it looks nice with the 280 and 281. 
Is one of you familiar with these amps with the Qutest?


----------



## thecrow

Simple Man said:


> I’ve been searching for a fair priced V850 for a few months now.
> now drop has a nice offer but I live in Europe and my queen wants a bit of my wallet when I buy something for my hobby. So it will bribg me back about €250-300 with this offer.
> Now my dealer made me a very attempting offer.
> A Chord Qutest!
> ...


i've heard the qutest with the v281 and it's a solid and versatile combo (and separates)


----------



## Simple Man

I’ve heard it when I was looking for a good amp, while listening to the music in the shop the owner swapped interlinks 2 or 3 times which made a big difference. Don’t know why I mention this but I was impressed.


----------



## thecrow

Has anyone played around with the rca inputs/outputs as pass through rcas and checked if it makes any difference than not using them?

i’m considering going through the v280 to my woo wa2 otl as opposed to direct to my otl amp. my metrum hex dac Sounds a touch fuller when using balanced xlr vs rca


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> Has anyone played around with the rca inputs/outputs as pass through rcas and checked if it makes any difference than not using them?
> 
> i’m considering going through the v280 to my woo wa2 otl as opposed to direct to my otl amp. my metrum hex dac Sounds a touch fuller when using balanced xlr vs rca



I posted about this on a previous page in this thread. My case was to limit the impact on the source because the company that made the amp in question violently refused to tell me the input impedance. I would think your case would be different but I don't know.


----------



## thecrow

if listening to hps (particularly the susvaras in this case) with close to maximum pre gain on the amps, do the v280 and v281 give half the max power when using a single ended cable v balanced cable or is it not quite that simple? 
I ask that as i need more power than what i got with the v280 using a single ended cabe that was the only one cable at the demo


----------



## TheMiddleSky

thecrow said:


> if listening to hps (particularly the susvaras in this case) with close to maximum pre gain on the amps, do the v280 and v281 give half the max power when using a single ended cable v balanced cable or is it not quite that simple?
> I ask that as i need more power than what i got with the v280 using a single ended cabe that was the only one cable at the demo



https://www.cma.audio/media/pdf/79/b6/e4/V281-E-Manual-2014.pdf

Amplifier gain at single ended is 8 dB, while at balance is 14 dB. The difference would be significant. 

No, it's not simply just half or quarter the power when compare single ended to balance (current matter).


----------



## thecrow

TheMiddleSky said:


> https://www.cma.audio/media/pdf/79/b6/e4/V281-E-Manual-2014.pdf
> 
> Amplifier gain at single ended is 8 dB, while at balance is 14 dB. The difference would be significant.
> 
> No, it's not simply just half or quarter the power when compare single ended to balance (current matter).


i did not know that. with the v280 i see amplifier gain is + 2 db unbalanced and + 8 db balanced

ta


----------



## KESM

It appears that the RCA dip switch settings can be changed from input to output.  If you change the RCA input to output mode can you then run the RCA output signal (line out) to a pre amp or amp input?


----------



## thecrow

KESM said:


> It appears that the RCA dip switch settings can be changed from input to output.  If you change the RCA input to output mode can you then run the RCA output signal (line out) to a pre amp or amp input?


Yes but with no volume control from the v280


----------



## KESM

thecrow said:


> Yes but with no volume control from the v280


Thanks for clarifying.  That’ll work; I may try to feed the signal into a preamp (for speaker listening as well).


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 24, 2020)

KESM said:


> Thanks for clarifying.  That’ll work; I may try to feed the signal into a preamp (for speaker listening as well).



Are you feeding v280 via balanced DAC?

I assume so in which case for sound quality purposes you'd be better off running a high quality XLR Y splitter off the DAC to both the v280 and a balanced active preamp like the SPL volume2 or drawmer MC1.1. I can vouch for the SPL volume2 being extremely transparent.  There is no sound quality impact to a 2-way XLR splitter (as long as not a POS) , but there is potential sound quality impact dropping to unbalanced connection. Blue Jeans Cable makes good+affordable XLR y splitters.


----------



## KESM

ruinedx said:


> Are you feeding v280 via balanced DAC?
> 
> I assume so in which case for sound quality purposes you'd be better off running a high quality XLR Y splitter off the DAC to both the v280 and a balanced active preamp like the SPL volume2 or drawmer MC1.1. I can vouch for the SPL volume2 being extremely transparent.  There is no sound quality impact to a 2-way XLR splitter (as long as not a POS) , but there is potential sound quality impact dropping to unbalanced connection. Blue Jeans Cable makes good+affordable XLR y splitters.



Yes...the DAC is balanced (Topping D90 in my case)....& my rigs all use BJC interconnects.  I should clarify (for others) that I misused the term dip switch in my post.  I’m referring to the RCA jumpers on the inside of the unit case.  I now understand these can be switched to output mode for signal into other devices.  Arthur over @ Power Holdings offered to walk me through it if necessary.  I now also see there’s manual instruction.


----------



## ruinedx

KESM said:


> Yes...the DAC is balanced (Topping D90 in my case)....& my rigs all use BJC interconnects.  I should clarify (for others) that I misused the term dip switch in my post.  I’m referring to the RCA jumpers on the inside of the unit case.  I now understand these can be switched to output mode for signal into other devices.  Arthur over @ Power Holdings offered to walk me through it if necessary.  I now also see there’s manual instruction.


Right but you'd get better quality simply splitting your DAC XLR output with a Y cable (you can get from blue jean cable for instance) than using the v280 rca output. Only exception would be if you plan to use passive preamp for speakers instead of active preamp , but generally active preamp overall better anyway so...


----------



## Shane D

wormsdriver said:


> Back when I had the v280, I had it paired with the rme adi dac which I then replaced with a chord 2qute which not only did I buy used for about half the price I bought the rme dac (also used) but I found it to be more engaging. For all the cool stuff the rme dac could do and it definitely did sound good, I found it (compared to the chord) to lack engaging qualities for me.
> 
> In conclusion I would not exclude any Chord dacs because they lack balanced outputs, that's just nonsense if you ask me.



Can I ask why you got rid of the V280? Didn't like the sound, or just found something better?


----------



## wormsdriver

Shane D said:


> Can I ask why you got rid of the V280? Didn't like the sound, or just found something better?


Nope, I haven't found anything better than that. I was headed more towards a transportable rig so the form factor wasn't cutting it. 
When I think about it now, I still want a v280 and just keep it!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Shane D said:


> Can I ask why you got rid of the V280? Didn't like the sound, or *just found something better*?



Ahahahahahaha 

No, I don't think so


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 27, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Ahahahahahaha
> 
> No, I don't think so


It depends what you want. The v280 is a top shelf solid state amp, but if you want any added tube sound (whether pre-only, or pre+power) there are other options in the price range one might prefer.  Yes, that tube sound is colored, but so is the v280... Not a bad thing.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ruinedx said:


> It depends what you want. The v280 is a top shelf solid state amp, but if you want any added tube sound (whether pre-only, or pre+power) there are other options in the price range one might prefer.  Yes, that tube sound is colored, but so is the v280... Not a bad thing.



Sure, there are all kinds of amps for different occasions. But I don't find the V280 colored and it is just plain killer.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 27, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Sure, there are all kinds of amps for different occasions. But I don't find the V280 colored and it is just plain killer.


It is killer. If you compare it to something like the SPL Phonitor series (which is virtually dead neutral) though it has some warm coloring. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing as straight up neutral can often sound dry.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ruinedx said:


> It is killer. If you compare it to something like the SPL Phonitor series (which is virtually dead neutral) though it has some warm coloring. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing as straight up neutral can often sound dry.



Maybe the Phonitor is cold, I haven't heard it. To my ears the V280 is neutral meaning neither warm nor cold.  Everything is relative and the chain end to end makes a difference. Without lab equipment it's difficult to characterize any reasonably neutral amp.


----------



## ruinedx

gimmeheadroom said:


> Maybe the Phonitor is cold, I haven't heard it. To my ears the V280 is neutral meaning neither warm nor cold.  Everything is relative and the chain end to end makes a difference. Without lab equipment it's difficult to characterize any reasonably neutral amp.


I mean, Violectric themselves have said the v590 is more neutral than the v281 so this naturally implies the v281/v280 isn't completely neutral.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ruinedx said:


> I mean, Violectric themselves have said the v590 is more neutral than the v281 so this naturally implies the v281/v280 isn't completely neutral.



I haven't seen the quotation. Maybe the V280 is neutral as far as the human mind can conceive and ears can hear, but the V590 takes neutrality to an even higher, theoretical yet inaudible level. Or maybe the V590 is colder and that isn't desirable so it's also characterized as more neutral. That said, I don't think any amount of arguing is going to change anybody's opinion on this.


----------



## Ichos

As Mr. Fried quoted to me some time ago , the V280 is neutral with a touch of "magic".


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ichos said:


> As Mr. Fried quoted to me some time ago , the V280 is neutral with a touch of "magic".



No kidding. The magic is when you blow your brains out running a pair of Fostex balanced with the V280 volume knob at 7:00


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 27, 2020)

Ichos said:


> As Mr. Fried quoted to me some time ago , the V280 is neutral with a touch of "magic".



I think the reason it is phrased that way is because some (IMO wrongly) have the impression that "neutral" sound is "correct," and if you aspire for something else it is inaccurate or bad.  So non-neutrality has to be soft sold to be acceptable in some circles.

In truth for music listening true neutrality is generally undesirable as it doesn't sound pleasing to the ear.  It's good for professional production/mixing to get a solid grip on a baseline for the mix but for music listening not the most desirable.

As mentioned earlier, SPL gear tends to be relentlessly neutral/transparent - which makes them excellent for production but sometimes too dry for music listening.  Apparently the new line of Violectric is more neutral than the old stuff which is warmer.  And then there is the Cavalli solid state stuff + tube gear in general which would be even warmer than violectric old stuff.  It really depends on your preference and overall synergy what the best choice will be for you personally.


----------



## Audio addict19

While i'm waiting impaitently for my V280 and V850 stack to ship from drop, i've been wondering if anyone in this thread owns a THX AAA 789 from Drop, and if they wouldn't mind sharing their opinions of that amp vs the V280. I've grown to really dislike the 789 after comparing mine to a friend's and finding our units vary dramatically. With my headphones the 789 seems lacking in current output as well, i'm using LCD-X's and sub bass regions are definatly not as low, hard hitting, or controlled as well as i'd expect. I'm going to audition a Schiit Magnius tonight with my Modius as the source. My good friend says his Magnius, and Jotunheim from Schiit absolutely stomp the 789 (I hope they do). I'd love to hear some V280 vs THX debate from anyone who has them both however, I'd love to know the THX gets destroyed by the V280 considering I feel like my LCD-X's can do much better for an amp.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 27, 2020)

Audio addict19 said:


> While i'm waiting impaitently for my V280 and V850 stack to ship from drop, i've been wondering if anyone in this thread owns a THX AAA 789 from Drop, and if they wouldn't mind sharing their opinions of that amp vs the V280. I've grown to really dislike the 789 after comparing mine to a friend's and finding our units vary dramatically. With my headphones the 789 seems lacking in current output as well, i'm using LCD-X's and sub bass regions are definatly not as low, hard hitting, or controlled as well as i'd expect. I'm going to audition a Schiit Magnius tonight with my Modius as the source. My good friend says his Magnius, and Jotunheim from Schiit absolutely stomp the 789 (I hope they do). I'd love to hear some V280 vs THX debate from anyone who has them both however, I'd love to know the THX gets destroyed by the V280 considering I feel like my LCD-X's can do much better for an amp.


Seriously, the v280 is in a whole different class than any of the other amps you mentioned in this post, not even close

The only amp I'd consider under $1k as a truly worthwhile viable alternative to v280 on all sonic fronts is the liquid platinum, but they have two very different sound signatures plus the v280 has higher build quality - it really depends what you are looking for in terms of sound sig.


----------



## Shane D (Aug 28, 2020)

Audio addict19 said:


> While i'm waiting impaitently for my V280 and V850 stack to ship from drop, i've been wondering if anyone in this thread owns a THX AAA 789 from Drop, and if they wouldn't mind sharing their opinions of that amp vs the V280. I've grown to really dislike the 789 after comparing mine to a friend's and finding our units vary dramatically. With my headphones the 789 seems lacking in current output as well, i'm using LCD-X's and sub bass regions are definatly not as low, hard hitting, or controlled as well as i'd expect. I'm going to audition a Schiit Magnius tonight with my Modius as the source. My good friend says his Magnius, and Jotunheim from Schiit absolutely stomp the 789 (I hope they do). I'd love to hear some V280 vs THX debate from anyone who has them both however, I'd love to know the THX gets destroyed by the V280 considering I feel like my LCD-X's can do much better for an amp.



I can come close. 
I had a THX amp from SMSL called the SP200 and now I have a Violectric V220.

I found the THX amp Really did not like bright/brightish headphones.
It did however clean up my Fostex headphones nicely.

The V220 sounds great with everything due to strong power and the pre-gain settings. It can go as low as IEM's and efficient headphones and then bulk up to 600 Ohm headphones easily. It offers a very full sound with a nice bass kick. I was a little ticked off when I got my V220 because it was so large and so heavy. Now I love it for that very same reason. I can push in and pull out jacks without having to hold the amp in place.
The only downside to this amp is that it does not have balanced output. I am thinking the V280 would be perfect.


----------



## Audio addict19

Okay that's great news to hear. The THX stuff might be great with really warm headphones, but i'm just not a fan of it anymore. It's so lifeless sounding. Like someone took the soul out of it. Ive tried mine with HD 6XX, Focal Elex, Sundara's, LCD X (current HP), Aeon, Aeon 2 and others... It does have a considerable amount of power and a black background i'll give it that. I like some warmth and musicality though and from reading this thread, seeing midfi guy's YT video it seems like the V280 should fit my bill. Down the road i'd like to add an HD800S to my lineup and 2.6W into that with a hint of warmth sounds wonderful. The unit to unit variation between mine and my buddies was shocking too. His had a huge sucked out hole in the lower midrange, and a significantly louder upper treble. Very odd for the "world's most linear amp" lol.


----------



## Shane D

Audio addict19 said:


> Okay that's great news to hear. The THX stuff might be great with really warm headphones, but i'm just not a fan of it anymore. It's so lifeless sounding. Like someone took the soul out of it. Ive tried mine with HD 6XX, Focal Elex, Sundara's, LCD X (current HP), Aeon, Aeon 2 and others... It does have a considerable amount of power and a black background i'll give it that. I like some warmth and musicality though and from reading this thread, seeing midfi guy's YT video it seems like the V280 should fit my bill. Down the road i'd like to add an HD800S to my lineup and 2.6W into that with a hint of warmth sounds wonderful. The unit to unit variation between mine and my buddies was shocking too. His had a huge sucked out hole in the lower midrange, and a significantly louder upper treble. Very odd for the "world's most linear amp" lol.



My THX was not good with Grado's, Sundara's or Elex's.


----------



## ruinedx (Aug 28, 2020)

Audio addict19 said:


> The THX stuff might be great with really warm headphones, but i'm just not a fan of it anymore. It's so lifeless sounding. Like someone took the soul out of it. Ive tried mine with HD 6XX, Focal Elex, Sundara's, LCD X (current HP), Aeon, Aeon 2 and others... It does have a considerable amount of power and a black background i'll give it that. I like some warmth and musicality though and from reading this thread, seeing midfi guy's YT video it seems like the V280 should fit my bill. Down the road i'd like to add an HD800S to my lineup and 2.6W into that with a hint of warmth sounds wonderful. The unit to unit variation between mine and my buddies was shocking too. His had a huge sucked out hole in the lower midrange, and a significantly louder upper treble. Very odd for the "world's most linear amp" lol.



World's best marketed amp more like it...marketing that sadly a lot of people fall for when there are better products in same pricerange 

Just a heads up with myself being a hd8xx enthusiast. The v280 is one of the best solid state amps for HD8xx, but imo hd8xx can fare even better when there is a tube in the chain because hd8xx is extremely picky and revealing (tubes can diffuse this a bit). So if you are running all solid state the v280 will be good w/ hd8xx but something like certain tube hybrids (not Schitt tho which are a bit grainy at times) may be significantly better (I use Liquid Platinum for instance). For LCD-X the v280 will be spectacular, period, tho.


----------



## Audio addict19

I ended up grabbing the Magnius from my buddy in the meantime. I'll agree I fell for the marketing shill pitch which disappoints me but live and learn. Happy to hear the V280 should rock the house with the LCD-X and a HD800S down the road. I'm much happier for the meantime thankfully and even managed to free up some desk space too now that I can stack my devices. I'm looking at it as a win- win all around . Can't wait to hear how much better my LCD's should be come October when my Violectric gear arrives!


----------



## Listenisb

Had my v280 for a month. It pairs really well with HD600 T1-gen 1 but I'm not happy with the sound with Arya and LCD-XC. It's a warm sound which I do prefer but I feel like v280 only drives 60-70% of Arya's potential. I guess v280/v281 is not really for plannar.  I also prefer -12 over 0 gain. Audio chain PC-YGG-V280.
Should I look into another amp like Goldenwave GAX Evo or Headamp gsx mk2 ?


----------



## ruinedx

Listenisb said:


> Had my v280 for a month. It pairs really well with HD600 T1-gen 1 but I'm not happy with the sound with Arya and LCD-XC. It's a warm sound which I do prefer but I feel like v280 only drives 60-70% of Arya's potential. I guess v280/v281 is not really for plannar.  I also prefer -12 over 0 gain. Audio chain PC-YGG-V280.
> Should I look into another amp like Goldenwave GAX Evo or Headamp gsx mk2 ?


Define "potential". What do you want more of?


----------



## Arniesb

ruinedx said:


> Define "potential". What do you want more of?


V280 dont fit smooth headphones. It fits HD800S, HD600, T1 or Other sharp beyers perfectly. In no way i would pair it with HD650.


----------



## Tuneslover (Sep 23, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> Define "potential". What do you want more of?


Deleted


----------



## ruinedx

Arniesb said:


> V280 dont fit smooth headphones. It fits HD800S, HD600, T1 or Other sharp beyers perfectly. In no way i would pair it with HD650.





Tuneslover said:


> Apparently Fried (CEO of Violectric) is a huge planar fan so I believe the V280 is well suited for this amp.  I have the V280 (fed by RME ADI-2 DAC), as well as, the Audeze LCD2C and LCD-3.  Sounds pretty amazing to my ears.


The poster who stated they didn't like the headphone pairing needs to specify exactly what they didn't like as "potential" is too nebulous of a word and can mean absolutely anything so they need to be more specific so a informed recommendation can be made.


----------



## Tuneslover

Listenisb said:


> Had my v280 for a month. It pairs really well with HD600 T1-gen 1 but I'm not happy with the sound with Arya and LCD-XC. It's a warm sound which I do prefer but I feel like v280 only drives 60-70% of Arya's potential. I guess v280/v281 is not really for plannar.  I also prefer -12 over 0 gain. Audio chain PC-YGG-V280.
> Should I look into another amp like Goldenwave GAX Evo or Headamp gsx mk2 ?


Sorry @ruinedx I mistakenly replied to you.

@Listenisb evidently Fried (Violectric CEO) is a huge planar fan so I would have to say that the V280 goes well with planars.  I have the V280 which is fed by the RME ADI-2 DAC as well as the Audeze LCD-2C and the Audeze LCD-3.  Sounds pretty darn good to me.


----------



## Listenisb (Sep 23, 2020)

ruinedx said:


> Define "potential". What do you want more of?


Sorry, I'not good with technical terms and description of the sound difference. I will try, compares to idac6-iha6 combo it's less punchy also the sound stage is shrinked on horizonally but more depth on v280. I feel like v280 is slower with more detail and much better control compare to idac6-iha6. I just wish it has more powerful sound(forward) and more sound stage horizontally. It give an impression of more current is needed by headphone (almost a muffled sound to some degree). It also sound almost too warm in my current audio chain. I will swich the 9038 dac in my speaker sysmtem to test it out.


----------



## Listenisb

Tuneslover said:


> Sorry @ruinedx I mistakenly replied to you.
> 
> @Listenisb evidently Fried (Violectric CEO) is a huge planar fan so I would have to say that the V280 goes well with planars.  I have the V280 which is fed by the RME ADI-2 DAC as well as the Audeze LCD-2C and the Audeze LCD-3.  Sounds pretty darn good to me.


I have a pair of LCD XC. It sound ok with v280. v280 seems to pair trim the lashness/brightness of LCD XC. Power is not an issue with this pairing.


----------



## ruinedx

Listenisb said:


> Sorry, I'not good with technical terms and description of the sound difference. I will try, compares to idac6-iha6 combo it's less punchy also the sound stage is shrinked on horizonally but more depth on v280. I feel like v280 is slower with more detail and much better control compare to idac6-iha6. I just wish it has more powerful sound(forward) and more sound stage horizontally. It give an impression of more current is needed by headphone (almost a muffled sound to some degree). It also sound almost too warm in my current audio chain. I will swich the 9038 dac in my speaker sysmtem to test it out.


I think the headamp u mentioned would be a good start then


----------



## Listenisb

ruinedx said:


> I think the headamp u mentioned would be a good start then


Thanks for your recommendation. v280 drives my HD600 so well. I just spend this morning AB HD 600 and Arya on v 280. HD 600 is winning. This lead me to question if I need a better amp for planner.


----------



## ruinedx

Listenisb said:


> Thanks for your recommendation. v280 drives my HD600 so well. I just spend this morning AB HD 600 and Arya on v 280. HD 600 is winning. This lead me to question if I need a better amp for planner.


Some people consider the hd600/hd650 the best headphone, period


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I think maybe the problem is that the V280 overpowers reasonably efficient planars. You said you're running -12 dB and so am I, since it seems to give me enough range of the volume control for my Sennheiser 600s and 800s. When I run my LCD-3 off of it sometimes even -12 dB is not enough attenuation. Oddly, with other music it's fine.

It seems to me that it is getting harder and harder to have one amplifier, even an amp as great as the V280/281 cover the three major categories of hifi cans today. Efficient planars (not including superefficient ones designed to run off portable devices), high impedance dynamics, and inefficient planars *can* run off one amp but maybe the best thing would be specific amps for each.


----------



## Fegefeuer

How is the Arya connected to the V280?


----------



## realmccoy

Has anyone compared V280 against the lake people g111 in terms of sound signature?
I have the dt 1990 pro and was looking at tube amps but heard the v280 pairs well with beyers. also looking to get other cans like senns hd660s, hd800s, hifiman arya


----------



## gimmeheadroom

You will not get a tube-sound out of the V280. The easiest way to characterize the V280 is clean power. It is in total control of most headphones.


----------



## Tuneslover

I have not heard the G111 but I have owned the single ended only G109S for 5+ years and now own the V280.  Both of these amps have the signature Violectric/Lake People house sound that leans slightly toward the warm side of neutral for solid state amplification.  Although the G109S is a terrific amp in it's own right, by comparison the V280 is leaps and bounds ahead of the G109S in dynamics, power delivery and overall auditory quality. This is one excellent sounding amp that is capable of producing sound that is so realistic sounding.


----------



## realmccoy

Tuneslover said:


> I have not heard the G111 but I have owned the single ended only G109S for 5+ years and now own the V280.  Both of these amps have the signature Violectric/Lake People house sound that leans slightly toward the warm side of neutral for solid state amplification.  Although the G109S is a terrific amp in it's own right, by comparison the V280 is leaps and bounds ahead of the G109S in dynamics, power delivery and overall auditory quality. This is one excellent sounding amp that is capable of producing sound that is so realistic sounding.


I wonder if upgrading to v280 is overkill or not, with beyers dt1990 and future plans of getting  senns hd660s, hd800s, hifiman arya 
currently using entry level ifi zen dac and zen can. then i use cayin N8 for music playing - 4.4 balance out to zen dac


----------



## Ichos

Overkill?
Why is that?
You are buying great headphones that scale very well.
So the V280 is an excellent choice to be considered.


----------



## thecrow

realmccoy said:


> I wonder if upgrading to v280 is overkill or not, with beyers dt1990 and future plans of getting  senns hd660s, hd800s, hifiman arya
> currently using entry level ifi zen dac and zen can. then i use cayin N8 for music playing - 4.4 balance out to zen dac


not overkill at all - nicely matched

"what he said":


Ichos said:


> Overkill?
> Why is that?
> You are buying great headphones that scale very well.
> So the V280 is an excellent choice to be considered.


----------



## realmccoy

Ichos said:


> Overkill?
> Why is that?
> You are buying great headphones that scale very well.
> So the V280 is an excellent choice to be considered.





thecrow said:


> not overkill at all - nicely matched
> 
> "what he said":



Thanks for confirming. Now I can justify spending the money 
Newbie here on the headphone side of this hobby, been on IEMS for ages


----------



## thecrow (Oct 8, 2020)

realmccoy said:


> Thanks for confirming. Now I can justify spending the money
> Newbie here on the headphone side of this hobby, been on IEMS for ages


i bought my v280 through drop in July

I will most likely be selling mine in November - as I have just upgraded and ordered the niimbus us4 (hopefully arriving this month some time)


----------



## Fegefeuer

I'd still wait for the V3XX as I believe it's a worthy jump. 
Until you don't have any of the headphones from your future plans it's better to wait and decide between those two.


----------



## realmccoy

Fegefeuer said:


> I'd still wait for the V3XX as I believe it's a worthy jump.
> Until you don't have any of the headphones from your future plans it's better to wait and decide between those two.


Will that be even more expensive than the V281?


----------



## Fegefeuer

With a DAC it should be very similar. Without a DAC it should be like the V280 afair.


----------



## Arniesb

gimmeheadroom said:


> You will not get a tube-sound out of the V280. The easiest way to characterize the V280 is clean power. It is in total control of most headphones.


It aint tube amp, but aint flat in any way. Most colored SS amp i have heard. Works with Bright, Airy headphones.


----------



## Shane D (Oct 8, 2020)

realmccoy said:


> I wonder if upgrading to v280 is overkill or not, with beyers dt1990 and future plans of getting  senns hd660s, hd800s, hifiman arya
> currently using entry level ifi zen dac and zen can. then i use cayin N8 for music playing - 4.4 balance out to zen dac



It is not overkill at all and might even be end game, depending on your goals. I have a V220 and it is my best amp, although I wish it had balanced out.

Even headphones that I bought for my tube amp sound wonderful on this amp.

It even gives a solid bass to my Grado's and Senn's, when it is in the music.


----------



## iFi audio

realmccoy said:


> nd future plans of getting senns hd660s, hd800s, hifiman arya
> currently using entry level ifi zen dac and zen can.



If you intend to grab HD660s at some point, I'd give it a shot with ZEN CAN 

At the same time I won't stop you from getting the V280


----------



## realmccoy

Fegefeuer said:


> With a DAC it should be very similar. Without a DAC it should be like the V280 afair.


If it'll have 4.4 balance then I will definately wait for that


----------



## Audio addict19

So after much waiting... my V280 and V850 have arrived! Good news is I love them both so far. I’ve got a few questions though. With the volume being marked I figured there would be a click of notch every step up/ down you go yet my knob is like any other, smooth all the way through. My front panel also looks different. On leftmost side it says “premium balanced headphone amplifier” and the Violectric logo is much smaller and on the bottom in the middle of the front panel. I did purchase both units through Drop (Massdrop) and I live in the United States. Maybe they changed things for the drop/ North American units? Any help would be appreciated. Side nots, my V850 looks exactly how I’ve seen it on power holdings inc and in other photo’s.


----------



## thecrow

Audio addict19 said:


> So after much waiting... my V280 and V850 have arrived! Good news is I love them both so far. I’ve got a few questions though. With the volume being marked I figured there would be a click of notch every step up/ down you go yet my knob is like any other, smooth all the way through. My front panel also looks different. On leftmost side it says “premium balanced headphone amplifier” and the Violectric logo is much smaller and on the bottom in the middle of the front panel. I did purchase both units through Drop (Massdrop) and I live in the United States. Maybe they changed things for the drop/ North American units? Any help would be appreciated. Side nots, my V850 looks exactly how I’ve seen it on power holdings inc and in other photo’s.


I received the first batch of v280 earlier in the year bit it did not have that in the front.
just had hpa v280 on side and violectric across bottom of front panel. I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## Audio addict19

thecrow said:


> I received the first batch of v280 earlier in the year bit it did not have that in the front.
> just had hpa v280 on side and violectric across bottom of front panel. I wouldn’t worry about it.


From what I saw on drop people from the run I was apart of are also receiving units with the newer style front panel. Doesn’t look as nice in my opinion, but all I care is the function and sound of the new one is the same as the old. My impressions of the amp seem to line up with everyone else’s in the thread so I hope they’re the same. I’ll try giving Arthur a ring tomorrow at Power Holdings and see if he knows anything.


----------



## thecrow (Oct 11, 2020)

Fyi for all (and @realmccoy in case tou were not aware):  the v280 is on drop again for 3 more days


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Oct 12, 2020)

Audio addict19 said:


> So after much waiting... my V280 and V850 have arrived! Good news is I love them both so far. I’ve got a few questions though. With the volume being marked I figured there would be a click of notch every step up/ down you go yet my knob is like any other, smooth all the way through. My front panel also looks different. On leftmost side it says “premium balanced headphone amplifier” and the Violectric logo is much smaller and on the bottom in the middle of the front panel. I did purchase both units through Drop (Massdrop) and I live in the United States. Maybe they changed things for the drop/ North American units? Any help would be appreciated. Side nots, my V850 looks exactly how I’ve seen it on power holdings inc and in other photo’s.


Hi, not sure what your exact question is but post some pics. There are some guys who got theirs from drop also.

I bought mine at full retail price in Europe :doh:

My volume control has detents. AFAIK they all did. Your comment is interesting therefore.


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hi, not sure what your exact question is but post some pics. There are some guys who got theirs from drop also.
> 
> I bought mine at full retail price in Europe :doh:
> 
> My volume control has detents. AFAIK they all did. Your comment is interesting therefore.


I think he is saying it looks like this as opposed to the traditional look


----------



## Ichos (Oct 12, 2020)

Is this above the Drop version?
If yes then this is different from the OG faceplate.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

thecrow said:


> I think he is saying it looks like this as opposed to the traditional look


It sure looks less appealing than original. But the sound should be as good.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Audio addict19 said:


> So after much waiting... my V280 and V850 have arrived! Good news is I love them both so far. I’ve got a few questions though. With the volume being marked I figured there would be a click of notch every step up/ down you go yet my knob is like any other, smooth all the way through. My front panel also looks different. On leftmost side it says “premium balanced headphone amplifier” and the Violectric logo is much smaller and on the bottom in the middle of the front panel. I did purchase both units through Drop (Massdrop) and I live in the United States. Maybe they changed things for the drop/ North American units? Any help would be appreciated. Side nots, my V850 looks exactly how I’ve seen it on power holdings inc and in other photo’s.


Congrats ! This is a killer combo. I have the same set up and loving the sound that comes through it to my Aeolus. Enjoy !!


----------



## Audio addict19

Been absolutely loving the sound so far. Massive step up from my Schiit modius/ magnius stack. Yep that’s my faceplate alright, not as pretty but as long as it’s the same functionality as the original I’m ok with it since I saved some big $. In regards to the detents with volume, by detent do you mean there’s an audible or tactile feeling moving from one notch to another? If so, my amp does not have that. It feels like a typical RK27. My friend has a Schiit Valhalla 2 using the same potentiometer and it feels the same as his, smooth all the way through. I was hoping it would have tactile feedback moving from notch to notch.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Audio addict19 said:


> Been absolutely loving the sound so far. Massive step up from my Schiit modius/ magnius stack. Yep that’s my faceplate alright, not as pretty but as long as it’s the same functionality as the original I’m ok with it since I saved some big $. In regards to the detents with volume, by detent do you mean there’s an audible or tactile feeling moving from one notch to another? If so, my amp does not have that. It feels like a typical RK27. My friend has a Schiit Valhalla 2 using the same potentiometer and it feels the same as his, smooth all the way through. I was hoping it would have tactile feedback moving from notch to notch.


I can probably scare up an original version with the clicky volume control for about 700 USD more than you guys paid at drop (not including shipping of course)


----------



## Audio addict19

gimmeheadroom said:


> I can probably scare up an original version with the clicky volume control for about 700 USD more than you guys paid at drop (not including shipping of course)


So yours does have individual clicks when moving the volume control? This is pretty disappointing to hear. I really hope that’s all that has been changed with the drop units... I understand the price is less but I always was under the impression drop units were the same as the original. Pretty upset drop has photos of the original on their site and not what they are actually selling.


----------



## Audio addict19

Would anyone here have information if the drop units were changed besides the volume knob and front panel? My V850 DAC also does not have detents in the volume knob, but the faceplate is the same as the original.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Audio addict19 said:


> So yours does have individual clicks when moving the volume control? This is pretty disappointing to hear. I really hope that’s all that has been changed with the drop units... I understand the price is less but I always was under the impression drop units were the same as the original. Pretty upset drop has photos of the original on their site and not what they are actually selling.


Yeah it does, and I paid the regular 1500 euros retail price. Last I looked there were still some available for sale in Europe though I understood in America they became unobtainium pretty quickly. I think we heard from @Fegefeuer that all the units were sold. I guess it is possible drop got Fried to make more units and customize the front panel. It's weird I also seem to remember something about "Final Edition" V280 so maybe the writing means there was a special run.


----------



## Audio addict19

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah it does, and I paid the regular 1500 euros retail price. Last I looked there were still some available for sale in Europe though I understood in America they became unobtainium pretty quickly. I think we heard from @Fegefeuer that all the units were sold. I guess it is possible drop got Fried to make more units and customize the front panel. It's weird I also seem to remember something about "Final Edition" V280 so maybe the writing means there was a special run.


Oh well you win some you lose some I guess. Nothing about “final edition” on my V280 or V850, I’ll post photos tonight when I’m home from work. As long as the sound is exactly the same as the original, and no other changes besides cosmetics and detents were made I can live with it. Saving a cool $1200 is nothing to be upset about for minor quibbles. Just hoping that’s all that has been changed though...


----------



## Audio addict19

From reading this entire thread, my experience has been in line with everyone else who likes it though . The driver control in the low end of this amp is truly something to behold. I now feel like my LCD-X is getting the proper power it’s needed. Treble rendition is outstanding as well, helped smooth out the ~14K peak nicely yet smothered over no detail.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Audio addict19 said:


> From reading this entire thread, my experience has been in line with everyone else who likes it though . The driver control in the low end of this amp is truly something to behold. I now feel like my LCD-X is getting the proper power it’s needed. Treble rendition is outstanding as well, helped smooth out the ~14K peak nicely yet smothered over no detail.


Yeah there is huge power on tap and an iron-fisted sense of control. The only fault is probably not enough attenuation for many headphones


----------



## Audio addict19

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah there is huge power on tap and an iron-fisted sense of control. The only fault is probably not enough attenuation for many headphones


I was shocked at how loud this thing got out of the box on default gain. 9 o’clock on the volume knob with the V850 maxed was ridiculously loud to me lol. Running -12db gain on the V280 now at 10 o’clock and the V850 at 3 o’clock seems to be the sweet spot for “loud” but comfortable listening. Dynamic range with this amp has also been fantastic for me. Shocking how hard bass can slam while I’ll hear very subtle details in the background. Staging and overall presentation was a huge step up compared to the Schiit gear. Much greater in all directions and no longer has that “lifeless” feel to it.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Oct 12, 2020)

I have my V280 set to -12 dB also and to be honest the range of volume is still pretty limited with 300 ohm Sennheisers when running my input at 0 dB. But, I think it's safer to run the inputs at 0 dB and use the amp volume control to avoid nasty, headphone burning or skull-exploding surprises. When I have time I'll experiment with lower gain. I know, it sort of makes the argument for such a powerful amp questionable. But somehow it still seems better to have it.

"With great power comes great responsibility"


----------



## Fegefeuer

Final Edition was only meant for the V281, so only the V281 is truly EOL now.
V280 will remain for longer, it's still a very popular model idependant from Drop. I think as long as they can built them they will and they should. 

No rush for the standalone successor. That one isn't far and going from the V590's amp it will be one hell of an amp.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


> Final Edition was only meant for the V281, so only the V281 is truly EOL now.
> V280 will remain for longer, it's still a very popular model idependant from Drop. I think as long as they can built them they will and they should.
> 
> No rush for the standalone successor. That one isn't far and going from the V590's amp it will be one hell of an amp.


Thanks for this info.


----------



## Audio addict19

Fegefeuer said:


> Final Edition was only meant for the V281, so only the V281 is truly EOL now.
> V280 will remain for longer, it's still a very popular model idependant from Drop. I think as long as they can built them they will and they should.
> 
> No rush for the standalone successor. That one isn't far and going from the V590's amp it will be one hell of an amp.


You seem to have an extreme wealth of information when it comes to all things Violectric, have you heard anything about changes made to the V280 normal version compared to the drop version?


----------



## mcgo

Fegefeuer said:


> Final Edition was only meant for the V281, so only the V281 is truly EOL now.
> V280 will remain for longer, it's still a very popular model idependant from Drop. I think as long as they can built them they will and they should.



Long live the V280! Not only does it sound superb, it looks fantastic! The classy faceplate design is something that got lost in the “new” models...


----------



## Fegefeuer

There are no internal changes to the Drop version. All the good stuff is there.
The volume pot has no dents now but that's only a tactile thing.


----------



## Audio addict19

Fegefeuer said:


> There are no internal changes to the Drop version. All the good stuff is there.
> The volume pot has no dents now but that's only a tactile thing.


Over the moon to hear this. Understandable action they took to get price down and if they’re sonically the same I’ll happily take the savings, especially considering those savings paid for my LCD-X! Time to play the waiting game for a cheap HD800/S now and I can close the book on headphone audio for a few years. For anyone on the fence of ordering one through drop (seeing a lot of eyes on this thread) pull the trigger. You won’t be disappointed, and having an amp on hand that can power anything I’ve put on it with ease is great peace of mind.


----------



## realmccoy (Oct 13, 2020)

thecrow said:


> Fyi for all (and @realmccoy in case tou were not aware):  the v280 is on drop again for 3 more days


Thanks man. I actually saw the drop first and it led me to this thread. But shipping is early December so prob take 1-1.5 month to get here, that’s a long wait


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Just showing some love to the V280, been listening to it all evening. Great piece of engineering. Always a nice surprise switching to it and noticing it's effortless control and power.


----------



## thecrow

Relaxasaurus said:


> Just showing some love to the V280, been listening to it all evening. Great piece of engineering. Always a nice surprise switching to it and noticing it's effortless control and power.


A few nice dacs there

can i ask for a few words re the qutest vs the rme dac. I have only heard the qutest


----------



## Relaxasaurus

thecrow said:


> A few nice dacs there
> 
> can i ask for a few words re the qutest vs the rme dac. I have only heard the qutest


Thanks, getting ready for a review. Qutest is more natural whereas the RME is more flexible. Will go into it further in the review


----------



## thecrow

Relaxasaurus said:


> Thanks, getting ready for a review. Qutest is more natural whereas the RME is more flexible. Will go into it further in the review


That would be good


----------



## realmccoy

If I can get the V281 brand new unit for USD 1750 is it a good deal? Or the drop v280 still a better deal now? Sorry I know both are different model and price range, but there is a shop near me that has v281


----------



## Fegefeuer (Oct 14, 2020)

Do you need the preamp function for power amps or powered speakers? Do you need more power, the option of relais volume control? Then yes.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

281 with DAC or without? I think there are two DAC options for the V281 

How much is the V280 on drop?


----------



## AudioPowerHead

gimmeheadroom said:


> 281 with DAC or without? I think there are two DAC options for the V281
> 
> How much is the V280 on drop?


US$1199


----------



## thecrow

realmccoy said:


> If I can get the V281 brand new unit for USD 1750 is it a good deal? Or the drop v280 still a better deal now? Sorry I know both are different model and price range, but there is a shop near me that has v281


Re the v280 I found the power somewhat lacking for the susvara. No dramas with the lcd4 - sounded great.
so like others have said if you don’t need the pre amp function and you are not looking to buy susvaras then i would go the v280 option and leave funds for other purposes (eg an update on you dac if needed, or a future headphone purchase). you’ll get more benefit in putting those funds to other parts  of your chain, if/when needed

even arthur power who distributes the violectric gear in the usa agrees with that (and helped me decide when i had the same question


----------



## gimmeheadroom

AudioPowerHead said:


> US$1199


Thanks. If he can get the V280 without getting taxed then he saves 600 dollars. But the V281 price could vary a lot. If it doesn't have the DAC installed it seems expensive.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> Re the v280 I found the power somewhat lacking for the susvara. No dramas with the lcd4 - sounded great.
> so like others have said if you don’t need the pre amp function and you are not looking to buy susvaras then i would go the v280 option and leave funds for other purposes (eg an update on you dac if needed, or a future headphone purchase). you’ll get more benefit in putting those funds to other parts  of your chain, if/when needed
> 
> even arthur power who distributes the violectric gear in the usa agrees with that (and helped me decide when i had the same question


Is that why you decided on the Nimbus? Did it show up yet?


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> Is that why you decided on the Nimbus? Did it show up yet?


yes re ordering the niimbus to drive a susvara.
still waiting for the niimbus.

After i use the niimbus for a while i shall demo the susvara with it and then decide if i should sell some other gear (ie hps) to buy the susvaras and if i should sell my other (“lesser”) amps and keep the niimbus.
i would hope at the rrp the niimbus will be noticeably an improvement from the v280 (but diminishing returns will be in play) so most likely will sell my v280, depending on what i can get for it - otherwise i’ll have it as my second setup in another room

i’m flying blind til the niimbus comes in


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> yes re ordering the niimbus to drive a susvara.
> still waiting for the niimbus.
> 
> After i use the niimbus for a while i shall demo the susvara with it and then decide if i should sell some other gear (ie hps) to buy the susvaras and if i should sell my other (“lesser”) amps and keep the niimbus.
> ...


Good luck, will be watching for your updates


----------



## AudioPowerHead

thecrow said:


> yes re ordering the niimbus to drive a susvara.
> still waiting for the niimbus.
> 
> After i use the niimbus for a while i shall demo the susvara with it and then decide if i should sell some other gear (ie hps) to buy the susvaras and if i should sell my other (“lesser”) amps and keep the niimbus.
> ...


Better not sell your V280 until you have chance to do A/B test. The Niimbus is likely to sound better, slightly more neutral vs the V280 but best to let your ears decide. Will be keen to hear your impressions.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

AudioPowerHead said:


> Better not sell your V280 until you have chance to do A/B test. The Niimbus is likely to sound better, slightly more neutral vs the V280 but best to let your ears decide. Will be keen to hear your impressions.



Nonsense, V280 is pure junk. I'll take it off his hands for cheap just to help fund the Nimbus


----------



## Shane D

I have a buddy on another forum that is a big fan of the Nimbus products for his studio work. 
But he prefers the Violectric for relaxed music listening. He says that the Nimbus is Very neutral whereas the Vio adds that goodness that we all love.

He advised me to buy my little V220 and it was one of the best decisions I have made in this hobby.


----------



## iFi audio

Relaxasaurus said:


> Just showing some love to the V280, been listening to it all evening. Great piece of engineering. Always a nice surprise switching to it and noticing it's effortless control and power.



Geez, that's a lot of hardware. Which one (or a specific combination of stuff) is your favorite  ?


----------



## thecrow (Oct 14, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Good luck, will be watching for your updates


i’ll be happy to post my views as they evolve.


AudioPowerHead said:


> Better not sell your V280 until you have chance to do A/B test. The Niimbus is likely to sound better, slightly more neutral vs the V280 but best to let your ears decide. Will be keen to hear your impressions.


i definitely won’t sell the v280 before i make my mind up on the niimbus.
the niimbus is the single most expensive thing i have ever bought (not including a car)

if I hadn’t gone down the path of the susvara (which was my reason to look at the niimbus) i would have further considered going down the path of the lcd4 with the v280. For me they worked really well together and the highs were kept in check by the v280. The weight of the lcd4 was my only concern about how much use they would end up getting


gimmeheadroom said:


> Nonsense, V280 is pure junk. I'll take it off his hands for cheap just to help fund the Nimbus


i’d feel guilty not paying you at least $50 if you were happy to help me out by simply taking it off my hands for me.
and if i do go down the path of the susvara i probably will have to hand over my empyreans and/or maybe my auteurs if i could gift them to you 

ps if you are planning on buying a stax system yourself then i am happy for you to send them to my place and i can spend 6 months of my time burning them in for you too.


Shane D said:


> I have a buddy on another forum that is a big fan of the Nimbus products for his studio work.
> But he prefers the Violectric for relaxed music listening. He says that the Nimbus is Very neutral whereas the Vio adds that goodness that we all love.
> 
> He advised me to buy my little V220 and it was one of the best decisions I have made in this hobby.


I have a metrum hex (nos) dac that, for me, has an “analogue sound” that should add a nice tiuch to the niimbus offering - i shall see


i am (somewhat) confident that if the susvara and niimbus work well together this will be last bit of upgrading for quite a while. 

though the lcd4 is the only headphone that may come into the equation if “slush funds” become available again


----------



## Relaxasaurus

iFi audio said:


> Geez, that's a lot of hardware. Which one (or a specific combination of stuff) is your favorite  ?


No spoilers pre publish time!


----------



## realmccoy

I’ve pulled the trigger on the drop v280, literally at the last minute of the drop 😆


----------



## Fegefeuer

Good. What was your DAC again? And headphones?


----------



## realmccoy

Fegefeuer said:


> Good. What was your DAC again? And headphones?


I am a newbie - dt1990 and iFi zen dac


----------



## realmccoy

I will mainly use the v280 with my DAP cayin N8, it comes with a balance cable 4.4 to xlr. 
And it also has a DAC only function so I can use pc as source.
I’ll take my time in searching for a suitable dac


----------



## thecrow

realmccoy said:


> I’ve pulled the trigger on the drop v280, literally at the last minute of the drop 😆


You will enjoy it. It’s a really solid amp and very well priced at $1200. arguably a “no brainer”.

and at that price, if for some reason you want to move it on, and if drop no longer has it available at that price, you’ll probably be able to sell it at close to the same price. And the buyer will be getting it at a good price too from you.

imho


----------



## thecrow

realmccoy said:


> I will mainly use the v280 with my DAP cayin N8, it comes with a balance cable 4.4 to xlr.
> And it also has a DAC only function so I can use pc as source.
> I’ll take my time in searching for a suitable dac


My 2c again

Good starting to dac to enjoy your music with as i understand it.
when looking at a dac down the track, if you’re looking to spend a bit of money, but not too too much, consider the chord qutest in your calculations* if it fits your budget*. It’s not cheap but it’s not crazy expensive by some standards. It plays very well with the v281 that a friend of mine has so should be pretty much the same with v280

by the way, it it wasn’t discussed earlier, having your headphones terminated with balanced cables, where you can is more crucial than upgradings dacs.

again i hope you love  the v280


----------



## Fegefeuer

True. Always use balanced whereever possible when connecting your headphones to the V280. Else you will "only" be using 2 of the 4 amps inside.


----------



## realmccoy

thecrow said:


> My 2c again
> 
> Good starting to dac to enjoy your music with as i understand it.
> when looking at a dac down the track, if you’re looking to spend a bit of money, but not too too much, consider the chord qutest in your calculations* if it fits your budget*. It’s not cheap but it’s not crazy expensive by some standards. It plays very well with the v281 that a friend of mine has so should be pretty much the same with v280
> ...





Fegefeuer said:


> True. Always use balanced whereever possible when connecting your headphones to the V280. Else you will "only" be using 2 of the 4 amps inside.



chord qutest is indeed one of my target. You read my mind!
And yes I am also planning on the T5 3rd gen for a close back alternative with balance capability  (visited the shop earlier and almost dropped the $)😁


----------



## thecrow

realmccoy said:


> chord qutest is indeed one of my target. You read my mind!
> And yes I am also planning on the T5 3rd gen for a close back alternative with balance capability  (visited the shop earlier and almost dropped the $)😁


Can you wait til you receive your v280 before buying another headphone?

if you can then wait and demo hps (and dacs) with your amp


----------



## realmccoy

thecrow said:


> Can you wait til you receive your v280 before buying another headphone?
> 
> if you can then wait and demo hps (and dacs) with your amp


I have never thought of bringing an amp to audition hps but that’s a good idea actually


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I missed it but the T5 3rd is gonna explode out of a V280


----------



## realmccoy

gimmeheadroom said:


> I missed it but the T5 3rd is gonna explode out of a V280


I plan to use T5 3rd in the office with a DAP only. But some reviewers did said it can benefit with an amp? They didn’t specify which amp thou


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Oct 30, 2020)

realmccoy said:


> I plan to use T5 3rd in the office with a DAP only. But some reviewers did said it can benefit with an amp? They didn’t specify which amp thou


3rd gen is designed to run off portable devices. The T5  T1 2nd would be a lot better match with the V280.

Please reduce gain and set volume at minumum before exploding brain + headphones


----------



## iFi audio

Relaxasaurus said:


> No spoilers pre publish time!



OK, that's fair enough


----------



## realmccoy

Anyone knows if focal clear pair good with v280?


----------



## Ichos (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes used to have both and they are an excellent match full of muscle and musicality.


----------



## Painterspal

Probably a stupid question, but do you need to use the balanced XLR in to maximise the potential of this amp? I was thinking of hooking one up to my Hugo 2 DAC but that only has standard RCA connectors. I'll be using the amp with HD800 but would buy a balanced cable as I assume that's essential for best results.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Painterspal said:


> Probably a stupid question, but do you need to use the balanced XLR in to maximise the potential of this amp? I was thinking of hooking one up to my Hugo 2 DAC but that only has standard RCA connectors. I'll be using the amp with HD800 but would buy a balanced cable as I assume that's essential for best results.


No, the manual says that unbalanced signals are converted to balanced internally. A balanced cable isn't essential but I use them anyway.

I can recommend @jfunk at customcans.co.uk if you need any Sennheiser cables or accessories.


----------



## Painterspal

gimmeheadroom said:


> No, the manual says that unbalanced signals are converted to balanced internally. A balanced cable isn't essential but I use them anyway.
> 
> I can recommend @jfunk at customcans.co.uk if you need any Sennheiser cables or accessories.



Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## simon740

Hello.

I decide to buy HD800s or Arya headphones.
I wonder if there would be a good synergy between the V280 and the aforementioned headphones?
I listen to 60% jazz, 20% blues, 10% classical and 10% everything else.

greetings,
Simon


----------



## Ichos

Don't know about the Arya's but regarding the HD800S it is one of the best - if not the best - synergies for a solid state amp.


----------



## Simple Man

I do agree with @Ichos It looks like the HD800(s) and Violectrics are made for each other.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ichos said:


> Don't know about the Arya's but regarding the HD800S it is one of the best - if not the best - synergies for a solid state amp.





Simple Man said:


> I do agree with @Ichos It looks like the HD800(s) and Violectrics are made for each other.


Pure killer. My Sennheiser setup is Brooklyn DAC+ balanced into a V280, balanced out to HD 600 or HD 800.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I owned the Arya, you will have tons of fun with it and the V280 BUT a balanced 4-PIN XLR cable is a must to make use of all 4 internal amps.


----------



## simon740

Ichos 
Simple Man 
gimmeheadroom 
Fegefeuer 

Thank you very much everyone for the quick answers. I need to take a look at the used market now. I don't know if I can afford brand new units. 

regards,
Simon


----------



## gimmeheadroom

simon740 said:


> Ichos
> Simple Man
> gimmeheadroom
> Fegefeuer
> ...


One just sold here on headfi. Keep your eyes open or post a WTB. Where are you located? They're out of stock in America but still available in Europe.


----------



## simon740

gimmeheadroom said:


> One just sold here on headfi. Keep your eyes open or post a WTB. Where are you located? They're out of stock in America but still available in Europe.


Im from Slovenia. A small country next to Austria 

regards,
Simon


----------



## Ichos

Hey , if you are from Slovenia consider an Erzetich amplifier.


----------



## simon740

Ichos said:


> Hey , if you are from Slovenia consider an Erzetich amplifier.


I had all his amps tested at home. I do not know. Deimos was very good along with the HD800. At the time, I had an Aune S16 for a dac. However, Deimos is far too expensive. That's how it is if you do everything yourself - by hand. With home-made materials.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

simon740 said:


> Im from Slovenia. A small country next to Austria
> 
> regards,
> Simon


In that case you can try to source a V280 from Europe. Thomann.de has it on discount 1.444 euros :-\


----------



## thecrow

I have a DROP purchased v280 in the classifieds but with the unit coming from Australia i guess you may get hit with import taxes etc


----------



## simon740

thecrow said:


> I have a DROP purchased v280 in the classifieds but with the unit coming from Australia i guess you may get hit with import taxes etc


Uhh yes. It's not worth it. Too expensive. Postage, customs, tax ..
Thanks anyway


----------



## thecrow

simon740 said:


> Uhh yes. It's not worth it. Too expensive. Postage, customs, tax ..
> Thanks anyway


I know

It was expensive getting here into Australia too


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Sorry for the dumb question but I just can not find the answer on google.  To listen SE do you just plug the headphones into one of the outputs are does your cables need to split into two?


----------



## thecrow

FullBlownEargasam said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but I just can not find the answer on google.  To listen SE do you just plug the headphones into one of the outputs are does your cables need to split into two?


just the one


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

thecrow said:


> just the one


Thank you for the quick response.  What is the second output for then?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FullBlownEargasam said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but I just can not find the answer on google.  To listen SE do you just plug the headphones into one of the outputs are does your cables need to split into two?


There are two, 1/4 inch jacks, one on the left of the XLR and one on the right. They are out of phase. Oddly, the jack on the right is the in-phase jack so if you're listening SE use that one.

You can get balanced output by using the XLR jack of course, but also by using a double-ended splitter terminated in an XLR. I got one with my Brooklyn, I'll post a pic later.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

Thank you @gimmeheadroom I am still considering adding this to RME. Just on the fence because I have no complaints at all with the RME other then the Sennheiser issue we discussed on the RME thread.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FullBlownEargasam said:


> Thank you @gimmeheadroom I am still considering adding this to RME. Just on the fence because I have no complaints at all with the RME other then the Sennheiser issue we discussed on the RME thread.


Sorry, I forgot the details. You have the RME pro with two jacks or you mean you're thinking of buying a V280 to run off your RME?


----------



## Ichos

simon740 said:


> I had all his amps tested at home. I do not know. Deimos was very good along with the HD800. At the time, I had an Aune S16 for a dac. However, Deimos is far too expensive. That's how it is if you do everything yourself - by hand. With home-made materials.



What about the other models?
I have a perfidus incoming for review but I have listened yet.


----------



## simon740

Ichos said:


> What about the other models?
> I have a perfidus incoming for review but I have listened yet.


I dont know. For me nothing special. I also don't like it because it doesn't have an XLR headphone output.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Here's a pic of the Metropolis-branded cable from Mytek I got when I bought my Brooklyn DAC+.






It's available here https://mytekdigital.com/storeeu/hifi-products/bal-head-adptr.html

I think it is very well made and a nice cable but I don't use it since I have separate amps for both DACs. If you don't yet have an amp with balanced output or you have cans that need a little more horsepower from your DACamp that has two SE outputs out of phase, I can recommend the cable.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

gimmeheadroom said:


> There are two, 1/4 inch jacks, one on the left of the XLR and one on the right. They are out of phase. Oddly, the jack on the right is the in-phase jack so if you're listening SE use that one.
> 
> You can get balanced output by using the XLR jack of course, but also by using a double-ended splitter terminated in an XLR. I got one with my Brooklyn, I'll post a pic later.


Running the V280 off of the RME


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FullBlownEargasam said:


> Running the V280 off of the RME


Ok, so then just use two XLR cables from the RME to the V280 and then XLR out, or for SE, use the right hand 1/4 inch jack.

BTW I think RME into the V280 is going to be very hard to beat, and probably impossible to beat for the money.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

gimmeheadroom said:


> Ok, so then just use two XLR cables from the RME to the V280 and then XLR out, or for SE, use the right hand 1/4 inch jack.
> 
> BTW I think RME into the V280 is going to be very hard to beat, and probably impossible to beat for the money.


Thank you for the clarification on the output options.  Yes you have mentioned in the past that you enjoyed the combo.  I am not looking to use the amp to run my Sennheisers (I use tubes for that) but am wondering if it is a substantial upgrade in sound if I am listening with my ZMF Verite and Hifiman Arya.  I have not heard anything from anyone with that combo.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

FullBlownEargasam said:


> Thank you for the clarification on the output options.  Yes you have mentioned in the past that you enjoyed the combo.  I am not looking to use the amp to run my Sennheisers (I use tubes for that) but am wondering if it is a substantial upgrade in sound if I am listening with my ZMF Verite and Hifiman Arya.  I have not heard anything from anyone with that combo.


I don't use my RME into my V280 but from what I know of the two components it would be killer. @Fegefeuer has said the Arya is great out of his V280 but I don't remember what source(s) he uses. I guess the Verite would react in a similar way to Sennheisers.


----------



## Empyah (Nov 15, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't use my RME into my V280 but from what I know of the two components it would be killer. @Fegefeuer has said the Arya is great out of his V280 but I don't remember what source(s) he uses. I guess the Verite would react in a similar way to Sennheisers.



The Verite, Arya, HEK and HEKse all sound fantastic from the V281, but I would strongly suggest to pair it with a better DAC, like the Gungnir Multibit A2 or Yggdrasil GS (Super-Gumby A2 tonality but better in every way), bot are extremely resolving (especially the Yggi) and have a brighter neutral presentation which fits the Violectrics slight dark tilt very well.
The RME will *not* be able to get all the nuances and spacial cues out of these cans.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Agree with the strange man above me.

I used to own the V281. I'd save up for the V380 or V390 instead. You'll get a more incisive DAC and the V280 successor, all into one package.
Or you wait until next year and get the standalone amp IF you insist on the RME's functionalities.


----------



## Simple Man

I’m afraid the new V380’s DAC is close to the additional dac they used in the v280/281. Or is it way better, more like a V850?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I prefer separates. I'll be happy to see Violectric with a new standalone amplifier. Then I'll buy an NOS V280 cheap


----------



## Fegefeuer (Nov 16, 2020)

Simple Man said:


> I’m afraid the new V380’s DAC is close to the additional dac they used in the v280/281. Or is it way better, more like a V850?



No, not at all. It's an absolutely great DAC and a fullsize one, not merely an addon. 
I wrote a few impressions in the V590 Pro thread. Check it out.


----------



## Shane D

The V280 is back on Drop.


----------



## Simple Man

Also in the sale at our local Earsunlimited. Great shop!
https://www.earsunlimited.com/product/violectric-hpa-v280-zwart/
€1299,-


----------



## realmccoy

After 2 months of waiting and a few days delay of the shipment, Drop has decided to cancel my order due to “the item becoming back order, and can’t guarantee if they will receive the order”.......


----------



## Slim1970

realmccoy said:


> After 2 months of waiting and a few days delay of the shipment, Drop has decided to cancel my order due to “the item becoming back order, and can’t guarantee if they will receive the order”.......


Dang, the sucks. It's a great amp. Have you tried the used market?


----------



## realmccoy

Slim1970 said:


> Dang, the sucks. It's a great amp. Have you tried the used market?


Haven’t looked yet. I am not a fan of purchasing second hand products, and v280 is not available anywhere in my place. I may have to look for other alternatives


----------



## Shane D

realmccoy said:


> After 2 months of waiting and a few days delay of the shipment, Drop has decided to cancel my order due to “the item becoming back order, and can’t guarantee if they will receive the order”.......



The same thing happened to me with the DarkVoice.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Drop cma.audio an e-mail and ask for options


----------



## realmccoy

Fegefeuer said:


> Drop cma.audio an e-mail and ask for options


Thanks. 
I have checked the website, seems the price of the v280 is same price as a v281 here in hong kong. But I don’t have space for v281


----------



## thecrow

realmccoy said:


> Thanks.
> I have checked the website, seems the price of the v280 is same price as a v281 here in hong kong. But I don’t have space for v281


There‘s a v280 in the classifieds atm - listed at $1200 usd


----------



## elisiX (Dec 30, 2020)

Some earlier discussion on the RME/V281 pairing.

I’ve been running this for 6+ months and I’ve tested a bunch of other DAC and Amplifier combinations - I’d argue that this pairing is hard to bea for the money.

Other combinations I’ve tried include;

TT
TT2
Hugo 2
430HAD
HPA4
DAC3
Sabre X Pro
Element X
Conductor 3
Phonitor X
Brooklyn DAC+
D90/A90
And many more

This is not to say that I didn’t like some of these, my favorite was the Moon 430HAD DAC into the Benchmark HPA4, but that’s significantly more expensive.


----------



## Shane D

thecrow said:


> There‘s a v280 in the classifieds atm - listed at $1200 usd



Wasn't that the price on Drop?


----------



## thecrow

Shane D said:


> Wasn't that the price on Drop?


Yes it was.


----------



## Audio addict19

Just got a pair of Sennheiser HD660S on sale from Crutchfield, I figured they'd be a good pairing with V280/ V850 and i've been regretting selling my 650's over the past few months. MY GOODNESS, basically all of my gripes with the 650 on a Valhalla 2 are gone and i'm loving the 660S. Big step up in imaging, treble resolution and detail. Bass quality is also dramatically better than my old 650's on a tube amp. The Violetric stuff really shines with the higher ohm headphones and I couldn't recommend it enough for any Sennheiser fan out there. Back to blissful acoustic and piano tracks now...


----------



## Shane D

Audio addict19 said:


> Just got a pair of Sennheiser HD660S on sale from Crutchfield, I figured they'd be a good pairing with V280/ V850 and i've been regretting selling my 650's over the past few months. MY GOODNESS, basically all of my gripes with the 650 on a Valhalla 2 are gone and i'm loving the 660S. Big step up in imaging, treble resolution and detail. Bass quality is also dramatically better than my old 650's on a tube amp. The Violetric stuff really shines with the higher ohm headphones and I couldn't recommend it enough for any Sennheiser fan out there. Back to blissful acoustic and piano tracks now...



I LOVE the 660's on my V220.


----------



## AudioPowerHead (Jan 8, 2021)

And I love the sound through my V850/280 combo to my ZMF Aeolus / HD650.


----------



## jonathan c

My favourite solid-state headphone amplifier is the Violectric V280: excellent tonal balance and range, detail and ambience in real space without hype or etch. The V280 is wonderful on vocals and acoustic instruments. It has just a touch of “tube liquidity”! It pairs really well with the Gjallarhorn JM Edition, the HD-600, Focal Clear, the Beyer DT1770, and the Beyer DT880 (600 ohm). I have the DIP switch set to +12 dB for the DT880. The V280 is my go-to h/p amplifier for other low impedance h/p in my collection.


----------



## jonathan c

I just received a note that the ZMF Auteur (black limbawood) that I ordered in the November “sale” will arrive tomorrow...excited to pair the Auteur with V280 and with BHC 1.1+ (mega-capacitors etc.) I will post the experience.


----------



## Audio addict19

I need to audition the ZMF cans again... from reading on here it seems like the Vierte would be my true endgame, a good cumulation of all of my preferences. I'll definitely be getting HD800S this year for gaming, since i've never heard anything remotely as good as those for imaging in games. Got an LCD-X for my bass cannon of choice and i've been adoring having the 660S for casual listening and something that's light as a feather on the head. While I love my LCD-X it's cumbersome wearing a pound and a half for 4+ hours lol. Just did an A/B test of the HD 58X/ 600/ 6XX (650)/ 660S. Happy to find out the 660S is my fave, but wow do those 58X put in some work for the price.


----------



## Shane D

jonathan c said:


> My favourite solid-state headphone amplifier is the Violectric V280: excellent tonal balance and range, detail and ambience in real space without hype or etch. The V280 is wonderful on vocals and acoustic instruments. It has just a touch of “tube liquidity”! It pairs really well with the Gjallarhorn JM Edition, the HD-600, Focal Clear, the Beyer DT1770, and the Beyer DT880 (600 ohm). I have the DIP switch set to +12 dB for the DT880. The V280 is my go-to h/p amplifier for other low impedance h/p in my collection.



How much volume can you get put of the DT880's if you are at +12Db's? I use +6Db's on my V220 and get a large range of volume.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> How much volume can you get put of the DT880's if you are at +12Db's? I use +6Db's on my V220 and get a large range of volume.


At the +12 dB setting, I can turn the volume knob to “1pm” before the volume gets too high for me. I am using the right-side 1/4” - not the XLR. Dynamic range is fine. As an aside, for the DT1770 pro (250 ohm) I revert to the 0 dB setting (due to higher dB/V for 1770 versus 880). I am also thinking about Custom Cans (U.K.) mods for DT880 to use balanced cabling. I have not decided yet between one-cup or two-cup wiring.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Audio addict19 said:


> Just got a pair of Sennheiser HD660S on sale from Crutchfield, I figured they'd be a good pairing with V280/ V850 and i've been regretting selling my 650's over the past few months. MY GOODNESS, basically all of my gripes with the 650 on a Valhalla 2 are gone and i'm loving the 660S. Big step up in imaging, treble resolution and detail. Bass quality is also dramatically better than my old 650's on a tube amp. The Violetric stuff really shines with the higher ohm headphones and I couldn't recommend it enough for any Sennheiser fan out there. Back to blissful acoustic and piano tracks now...


Not sure how to read this. The 660S are not high impedance headphones.

Certainly the V280 is killer with most headphones.


----------



## Audio addict19

gimmeheadroom said:


> Not sure how to read this. The 660S are not high impedance headphones.
> 
> Certainly the V280 is killer with most headphones.


Well, with bearing in mind my only other set is the LCD-X at 20 ohm, the 150 ohm (up to 400 at driver resonance) is significantly higher than those. They play really well with the V280's powerband is what I was getting at I suppose. Every other amp i've owned makes peak power down low in the resistance, whereas the V280 peaks at 100ohm for power. Just got my balanced 4.4mm pentaconn female to balanced XLR adapter in today, and now having the 660S balanced on my V850/ V280 stack is incredible. The amount of control and finesse of the treble with these is outstanding for the price point. They're very engaging and detailed to my ears vs the other 600 series cans (650 in particular) yet are never harsh or fatiguing to listen too. These are the perfect compliment to my LCD-X's that i've been looking for. Turns out pairing the German companies together isn't so bad of a match eh?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Audio addict19 said:


> Well, with bearing in mind my only other set is the LCD-X at 20 ohm, the 150 ohm (up to 400 at driver resonance) is significantly higher than those. They play really well with the V280's powerband is what I was getting at I suppose. Every other amp i've owned makes peak power down low in the resistance, whereas the V280 peaks at 100ohm for power. Just got my balanced 4.4mm pentaconn female to balanced XLR adapter in today, and now having the 660S balanced on my V850/ V280 stack is incredible. The amount of control and finesse of the treble with these is outstanding for the price point. They're very engaging and detailed to my ears vs the other 600 series cans (650 in particular) yet are never harsh or fatiguing to listen too. These are the perfect compliment to my LCD-X's that i've been looking for. Turns out pairing the German companies together isn't so bad of a match eh?


High impedance cans start at the low end with 250 ohm Beyers. 

The 660S was designed to run off portable devices, neither it nor the LCD-X need much amp at all. They're both more efficient than average, and low impedance. The V280 is an 800 pound gorilla for those cans. I'm surprised if you have any range of volume control.

You're saying you like your 660S out of the V280 more than your 650s?


----------



## Audio addict19

gimmeheadroom said:


> High impedance cans start at the low end with 250 ohm Beyers.
> 
> The 660S was designed to run off portable devices, neither it nor the LCD-X need much amp at all. They're both more efficient than average, and low impedance. The V280 is an 800 pound gorilla for those cans. I'm surprised if you have any range of volume control.
> 
> You're saying you like your 660S out of the V280 more than your 650s?


Using the -12dB gain I have plenty of volume control for my liking, more than my LCD-X. I like having headrooom on the amp, part of the reason why I got the V280 is so that anything I plug into it gets a healthy dose of power. I no longer own HD650’s I sold them several months ago since I wasn’t using them. After a comparison last weekend of the HD58X, 600, 650, and 660S my favorite off my gear was the 660S. They all have their strengths, but the 660S is leaps and bounds better than the others in treble, and soundstaging / imaging. Bass is tighter and faster as well to my ears. The 650’s real strength is vocals and while the 660S’s lag a little behind there they make up for it everywhere else.


----------



## Shane D

Audio addict19 said:


> Using the -12dB gain I have plenty of volume control for my liking, more than my LCD-X. I like having headrooom on the amp, part of the reason why I got the V280 is so that anything I plug into it gets a healthy dose of power. I no longer own HD650’s I sold them several months ago since I wasn’t using them. After a comparison last weekend of the HD58X, 600, 650, and 660S my favorite off my gear was the 660S. They all have their strengths, but the 660S is leaps and bounds better than the others in treble, and soundstaging / imaging. Bass is tighter and faster as well to my ears. The 650’s real strength is vocals and while the 660S’s lag a little behind there they make up for it everywhere else.



I agree. I went through all the Senn's and kept the HD660's. To me, they are the most transparent headphones that I own.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Wow you guys. I guess I'll eventually have to listen to these. But I am not going to sell my 600s no matter what


----------



## Shane D

gimmeheadroom said:


> Wow you guys. I guess I'll eventually have to listen to these. But I am not going to sell my 600s no matter what



I have bought and sold those twice in the last year. Their magic seems to escape me.


----------



## Audio addict19

gimmeheadroom said:


> Wow you guys. I guess I'll eventually have to listen to these. But I am not going to sell my 600s no matter what


You say that now... 660S’s change a man. My friend who owns 600’s bought 660S on the spot after 30 mins of listening.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Shane D said:


> I have bought and sold those twice in the last year. Their magic seems to escape me.


Even out of your Cavalli and V220?


----------



## Shane D

gimmeheadroom said:


> Even out of your Cavalli and V220?



Yes sir.


----------



## Tuneslover

Audio addict19 said:


> Using the -12dB gain I have plenty of volume control for my liking. I like having headrooom on the amp, part of the reason why I got the V280 is so that anything I plug into it gets a healthy dose of power.


I have the RME ADI-2 DAC as XLR Line Out feeding my V280 and I too like the V280 using the -12dB gain for the headroom.  It works well since my headphones are XLR terminated.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Shane D said:


> Yes sir.



Thanks, ok. Curiouser and ciuriouser!



Tuneslover said:


> I have the RME ADI-2 DAC as XLR Line Out feeding my V280 and I too like the V280 using the -12dB gain for the headroom.  It works well since my headphones are XLR terminated.



Yeah but you didn't say which cans. I use -12 dB for my 300 ohm Sennheisers balanced.


----------



## Tuneslover

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks, ok. Curiouser and ciuriouser!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you didn't say which cans. I use -12 dB for my 300 ohm Sennheisers balanced.


LCD-3, LCD-2C, Focal Clear Pro, HifiMan HE-500 & HD650


----------



## Audio addict19

Shane D said:


> I agree. I went through all the Senn's and kept the HD660's. To me, they are the most transparent headphones that I own.


Well after being re addicted to the Sennheiser comfort, I’ve finally said “screw it” and ordered the HD800S I’ve wanted to own for years. Should be here Thursday just in time for my days off! Extremely excited to get them in and will share thoughts here once I get to play around with them for a bit. As a gamer I’m super excited for their massive soundstage and fantastic imaging.


----------



## Audio addict19

Tuneslover said:


> I have the RME ADI-2 DAC as XLR Line Out feeding my V280 and I too like the V280 using the -12dB gain for the headroom.  It works well since my headphones are XLR terminated.


It’s great having the gain at -12db, having the V280’s huge power balanced gives tons of headroom for tracks that are super quiet, and having a volume knob on the DAC like your RME or my V850 comes in handy for my LCD-X which usually don’t go above 10 o clock on the V280 even with -12db.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

The RME should be running line-out mode into an amp.


----------



## elisiX

I'm also -12dB on my V281 paired with RME. 

I tend to run the RME on -5.0dB to give a little headroom for high/low gain. 

At 0.0dB the RME can go into OVR very easily with any EQ applied.


----------



## Audio addict19

So, the HD800S have landed. This is one unique headphone that's for sure! Lets get this out of the way, for anyone who's an avid gamer and wants the best possible audio for positioning of your enemies using the HD800S feels like you've got a cheat code nobody else has. It's incredible. Weather it's the newest CoD, Battlefield V, your shooter of choice, or a single player game where you want to be sucked into the environment like Cyberpunk 2077 or A Plague Tale: Innocence, the HD800S is an absolute treat. Gets my highest recommendation with ease. Now for music... this will require a few more days of listening before I attempt to properly explain. So far a positive experience marred by a few drawbacks of these. I'll post more thoughts later next week as I get a broader scope of these.


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

I have the HD800S.  I also have a Topping A90/D90 stack.  Would the Violectric 280 work well with the D90 and the HD800s?  Will it improve bass and soundstage over A90/D90 stack.  I am struggling mightly to pick a higher end setup that would be more Euphoric while still using A90/D90 for more clean analytical approach.  Thanks for your feedbak and am open to suggestions for "Euphoric" approach. Budget is in the $2k range.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

V280 + Sennheiser = Yeah, baby, Yeah!

The question is not whether the V280 will work well with the D90 but rather whether the D90 has what it takes to work with the V280 

For that money look into a nice tube OTL. Buying a V280 can never be a bad idea though.


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

gimmeheadroom said:


> V280 + Sennheiser = Yeah, baby, Yeah!
> 
> The question is not whether the V280 will work well with the D90 but rather whether the D90 has what it takes to work with the V280
> 
> For that money look into a nice tube OTL. Buying a V280 can never be a bad idea though.


Any suggestions?  What would a good setup look like.  So OTL (whih one) and DAC?  Thanks


----------



## jonathan c

TeknicalXtacy said:


> Any suggestions?  What would a good setup look like.  So OTL (whih one) and DAC?  Thanks


My suggestions on OTL are:  Bottlehead Crack 1.1 with speedball, Woo Audio WA3 (second-hand). For a hybrid tube/SS: Monoprice Liquid Platinum (when on sale).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

TeknicalXtacy said:


> Any suggestions?  What would a good setup look like.  So OTL (whih one) and DAC?  Thanks


Depends where you're located. In America look at Woo WA2 and there are a lot of custom amp makers on headfi. In Europe, Feliks is a first place to check and there are a lot of amp makers too. Elsewhere (Asia) the Elekit gets great reviews (it's not OTL though).

For DAC, what do you need? Everything plays PCM up to 24/192. Do you want high sample rate PCM support? Do you play DSD or SACD? Do you want MQA support?


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

gimmeheadroom said:


> Depends where you're located. In America look at Woo WA2 and there are a lot of custom amp makers on headfi. In Europe, Feliks is a first place to check and there are a lot of amp makers too. Elsewhere (Asia) the Elekit gets great reviews (it's not OTL though).
> 
> For DAC, what do you need? Everything plays PCM up to 24/192. Do you want high sample rate PCM support? Do you play DSD or SACD? Do you want MQA support?



Well,

I am in the U.S.

The D90 I think covers the above as far as DAC's go.  But you seemed to feel that was not up to snuff.  Given that I have the D90, my needs for this particular system are: spacious sound stage to support the HD800S (including 3D not just left to right), some warmth and fullness (as opposed to the more tight punchy analytical sound of the D90), and good bass extension.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

It sounds like a good tube amp could provide the warmth if you're satisfied with your DAC.


----------



## elisiX

I believe i've got in my setup what you are seeking.

Even though I have the V281, i'd suggest Tubes like the WA2 as gimmeheadroom suggested. While the V281 will be brilliant, tubes will be a wonderful match for the HD800S.

I use an RME instead of the D90 in your case, but again it's pairing a more analytical DAC with a warmer amp (V281/WA2) that for me gives precision with smooth sound.


----------



## Audio addict19

Sennheiser's were made for the V280. I've been absolutely enamored by the HD800S and V280 / V850 setup I have. Incredible detail, yet still very musical. It's a great blend of analytics and fun all rolled into one setup. The V280 also works like a charm with my 660S and LCD-X for when I want gob tons of subbass.


----------



## jonathan c

Audio addict19 said:


> Sennheiser's were made for the V280. I've been absolutely enamored by the HD800S and V280 / V850 setup I have. Incredible detail, yet still very musical. It's a great blend of analytics and fun all rolled into one setup. The V280 also works like a charm with my 660S and LCD-X for when I want gob tons of subbass.


The V280 is my favourite s/s hpa to match with Focal Clear and Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM.


----------



## Wladimir

Hi there, is someone pairing V280/1 with Meze Empyreans? If yes, how do they go along? Thx


----------



## Fegefeuer

@Ichos


----------



## Ichos

Wladimir said:


> Hi there, is someone pairing V280/1 with Meze Empyreans? If yes, how do they go along? Thx



Well , that is a tough one.
Although I am a great admirer of V280 and I loved it with most of my dynamic headphones like the HD800S or the Clear I was a bit sceptical with the Empyrean.
It was good no doubt about that but I always felt that something was missing.
Dynamics was good but I missed the sparkle and thought that the V280 wasn't communicating the music as I would like to.
Like something was missing and couldn't do full justice to them.
Not the best match with the Empyrean.
Although the V280 could easily blow them out they sounded loose and without control.
I am afraid that I wasn't happy at all.
Now a fellow headfier is using it with better matched headphones.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Wladimir said:


> Hi there, is someone pairing V280/1 with Meze Empyreans? If yes, how do they go along? Thx


Can't comment on the Meze Empyrean but the V280 simply sounds fanstastic with the ZMFs Verite / Aeolus and Senn HD650 that I own. It helps bring out the best sonic strengths of each different headphones. Possibly the best SS amp in its price bracket; together with the V281.


----------



## Ichos

AudioPowerHead said:


> Can't comment on the Meze Empyrean but the V280 simply sounds fanstastic with the ZMFs Verite / Aeolus and Senn HD650 that I own. It helps bring out the best sonic strengths of each different headphones. Possibly the best SS amp in its price bracket; together with the V281.


I agree.
From my experience with the amp I can definitely say that is a great match with higher Z headphones.
With planars not that much even the easy to drive.


----------



## thecrow

Ichos said:


> Well , that is a tough one.
> Although I am a great admirer of V280 and I loved it with most of my dynamic headphones like the HD800S or the Clear I was a bit sceptical with the Empyrean.
> It was good no doubt about that but I always felt that something was missing.
> Dynamics was good but I missed the sparkle and thought that the V280 wasn't communicating the music as I would like to.
> ...


I agree. i found the combo too dark - not quite matched well. It was ok but that’s about it
I preferred my empys out of auralic taurus

fwiw i found the v280 exceptional with lcd4.
And very good with utopias and hekse


----------



## jonathan c

jonathan c said:


> The V280 is my favourite solid state h/p/a to match with Focal Clear and Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM.





jonathan c said:


> I will add Auteur ZMF, Beyerdynamic DT1770, Sennheiser HD600 (mod) as my high-Z h/p with which the V280 is a spectacular match.


----------



## arielext (Feb 23, 2021)

How would these compare to the Audio-GD Master 9 / Master 19?


----------



## AudioPowerHead

With the V280 reaching its EOL soon and the current focus on the newer V590/550 models, thought of just sharing my thoughts on this gem from the Violectric range.

To me, the V280 is a very powerful amp with high level of transparency. It has a slight hint of warmth whch gives it the almost tube-like presentation that is often missing in other SS amps. I also have the LP G103; which is the G109 in a smaller package. The G103 sounded great, transparent but lacks the warmth and euphonic traits that the V280 provides. In the last 12 months, I have gone on an upgrade path on headphones moving from the Senn HD650 to ZMF Aeolus and then to the Verite. I have never at any point, felt any inadequency with the V280 in bringing out the best in these headphones. For ZMF headphones, the best pairing is said to be with OTL amps, I have yet to embark on this path simply because they sounded so awesome on the V280.

The V280 has this alluring natural and clean sound that impresses me everytime I listen to my headphones. No FOMO about any lack of power, details or tubes sound. Together with the V850 that I have, there is just so much sonic synergy in the audio chain making my music listening such a visceral experience.


----------



## jonathan c

AudioPowerHead said:


> With the V280 reaching its EOL soon and the current focus on the newer V590/550 models, thought of just sharing my thoughts on this gem from the Violectric range.
> 
> To me, the V280 is a very powerful amp with high level of transparency. It has a slight hint of warmth whch gives it the almost tube-like presentation that is often missing in other SS amps. I also have the LP G103; which is the G109 in a smaller package. The G103 sounded great, transparent but lacks the warmth and euphonic traits that the V280 provides. In the last 12 months, I have gone on an upgrade path on headphones moving from the Senn HD650 to ZMF Aeolus and then to the Verite. I have never at any point, felt any inadequency with the V280 in bringing out the best in these headphones. For ZMF headphones, the best pairing is said to be with OTL amps, I have yet to embark on this path simply because they sounded so awesome on the V280.
> 
> The V280 has this alluring natural and clean sound that impresses me everytime I listen to my headphones. No FOMO about any lack of power, details or tubes sound. Together with the V850 that I have, there is just so much sonic synergy in the audio chain making my music listening such a visceral experience.


“With the V280 reaching its EOL soon”, it might be a good time to get another V280 ( from Drop?) as backup. “The current focus on the newer V590/550 models” may prevent price increases, even encourage price decreases, on the V280. Everything, and more, that you like about this amp has thrilled me. The only s/s headphone amplifier, for me, which is better than the V280 is _two_ V280s.


----------



## cridner93

Just got a Violectric 280 in a week or two! It took my Verite Opens to the next level vs the Liquid Platinum I was using. Both great amps, but I think the natural sound of the VO pairs better with a full SS (even if slightly warm) over the hybrid. Also there is the huge price difference too though...


----------



## jonathan c

cridner93 said:


> Just got a Violectric 280 in a week or two! It took my Verite Opens to the next level vs the Liquid Platinum I was using. Both great amps, but I think the natural sound of the VO pairs better with a full SS (even if slightly warm) over the hybrid. Also there is the huge price difference too though...


The V280 will take many headphones up a quantum (for me: Audeze LCD-X, Focal Clear, Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM....). For high impedance hp, such as the VO and the Auteur, the only competition to my ears comes from well-designed OTL tube h/p/a.


----------



## cridner93

jonathan c said:


> The V280 will take many headphones up a quantum (for me: Audeze LCD-X, Focal Clear, Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM....). For high impedance hp, such as the VO and the Auteur, the only competition to my ears comes from well-designed OTL tube h/p/a.


That has been my experience too. I haven't messed around with the output via the dip switches yet, but I have considered it for some lower impedance headphones ie Meze Empyrean + Ether Flow. Do you experiment with those with your Focal Clears?


----------



## Fegefeuer

V280 will live on, doesn't look like it goes EOL. The HPA V340 might be called the successor but it sounds different and will not replace it last time I heard.


----------



## cridner93

Fegefeuer said:


> V280 will live on, doesn't look like it goes EOL. The HPA V340 might be called the successor but it sounds different and will not replace it last time I heard.


I love the look of the Violectric stuff. Any idea on when this will hit market?


----------



## Fegefeuer

No, idea. Safe guess is June.


----------



## cridner93

Fegefeuer said:


> No, idea. Safe guess is June.


Cool cool, thank you! How have you heard that it sounds different from the 280?


----------



## Fegefeuer

It's based on the V550 so yes.


----------



## cridner93

Ahh okay. I will look into the 550 to see more differences. This is really my first high end SS amp so I am curious to see what differences in their product line sound like.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Don't worry about it. Be happy with what you have and enjoy it.


----------



## cridner93

Great suggestion. It's new so I haven't even really gotten a chance to enjoy it yet. Speaking of which! I'll go do that now.


----------



## jonathan c

cridner93 said:


> That has been my experience too. I haven't messed around with the output via the dip switches yet, but I have considered it for some lower impedance headphones ie Meze Empyrean + Ether Flow. Do you experiment with those with your Focal Clears?


For the low impedance hp that I use, I leave the dip switches at the null setting 0dB. For the high impedance hp that I use: Auteur ZMF, 0dB; Beyerdynamic DT880 (600 ohm), +12dB; Beyerdynamic DT1770 (250 ohm), +6dB; Sennheiser HD600 (300 ohm), 0dB.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Well it sounds like the old guards cannot be replaced easily. Am glad I have the V280. 

Also, the new V340 does not have XLR input vs the V280. They only have it on the V550.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

jonathan c said:


> For the low impedance hp that I use, I leave the dip switches at the null setting 0dB. For the high impedance hp that I use: Auteur ZMF, 0dB; Beyerdynamic DT880 (600 ohm), +12dB; Beyerdynamic DT1770 (250 ohm), +6dB; Sennheiser HD600 (300 ohm), 0dB.


Interesting. I set mine on V280 to be -12db so that I have more headroom on the vol pot. Sound-wise; to my ears; not much difference regardless of dip settings.


----------



## jonathan c

AudioPowerHead said:


> Well it sounds like the old guards cannot be replaced easily. Am glad I have the V280.
> 
> Also, the new V340 does not have XLR input vs the V280. They only have it on the V550.


The lack of XLR input on the V340 is really unfortunate. When music signals go through my Mojo Audio EVO Mystique DAC to the V280 via XLR cables then to hp via XLR cables, the dynamic range and soundstage are outstanding.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

AudioPowerHead said:


> Interesting. I set mine on V280 to be -12db so that I have more headroom on the vol pot. Sound-wise; to my ears; not much difference regardless of dip settings.


Same here for HD 600 and 800.


----------



## Alpha1Ric

Hello 

I dont have yet the cable with plug XLR, but I have connected the qutest(DAC) by RCA to the amplifier (unbalanced connection), if I connect the Headphone with XLR cable to the violectric, 
1. Will the connection work with the plug XLR? 
2. Will I benefit from this type of connection?

Thank you


----------



## aut0maticdan

Alpha1Ric said:


> Hello
> 
> I dont have yet the cable with plug XLR, but I have connected the qutest(DAC) by RCA to the amplifier (unbalanced connection), if I connect the Headphone with XLR cable to the violectric,
> 1. Will the connection work with the plug XLR?
> ...


XLR input on the back makes no difference it isn’t even true balanced.

XLR output on the front to the headphones makes a huge difference!  It doubles the output and gives you one full amp per ear.

keep your qutest (great setup you have!) on rca and make sure your headphones are wired for Balnced XLR.  (Unless the headphones are very sensitive, like iems, grados, B&W)

Senns and ZMF are absolutely brilliant balanced out of the v280!


----------



## Alpha1Ric

aut0maticdan said:


> XLR output on the front to the headphones makes a huge difference! It doubles the output and gives you one full amp per ear.



Even though I have the qutest to violectric connected by RCA, does the Heaphone with the XRL plug work on Amplifier Headphone Output?

I will buy the cable in a few days.


----------



## Ichos

Alpha1Ric said:


> Even though I have the qutest to violectric connected by RCA, does the Heaphone with the XRL plug work on Amplifier Headphone Output?
> 
> I will buy the cable in a few days.


Of course and the amplifier is designed as to get the best out of the balanced output no matter the input connected.

Single ended input has priority with this amp.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I am reading the question as "does the XLR output work when RCA input is used?"

If so the answer is yes. Any input will be converted to balanced and all front outputs are available for any input.


----------



## Simple Man

Alpha1Ric said:


> Hello
> 
> I dont have yet the cable with plug XLR, but I have connected the qutest(DAC) by RCA to the amplifier (unbalanced connection), if I connect the Headphone with XLR cable to the violectric,
> 1. Will the connection work with the plug XLR?
> ...


Imo the balanced make a difference. Hard to say what but it is a bit like new and more powerfull batteries.
Sounds strange but there is more power. Not the power is the profit, or it is, but more the spare power. 
I think. 
What am I saying? 🤔

What interlink do you use between the Qutest and the V280?
In my, same, set up I noticed a very big difference between some.
Tried MIT, Siltechs, John van Gent and others. Just like in my favourite shop I finished Crystal Cable. 
Just curious.


----------



## Alpha1Ric

gimmeheadroom said:


> I am reading the question as "does the XLR output work when RCA input is used?"
> 
> If so the answer is yes. Any input will be converted to balanced and all front outputs are available for any input.


Thank you.

I will buy the cable to my headphone with xlr plug.
I want to improve my system audio


----------



## aut0maticdan

Simple Man said:


> What interlink do you use between the Qutest and the V280?
> In my, same, set up I noticed a very big difference between some.
> Tried MIT, Siltechs, John van Gent and others. Just like in my favourite shop I finished Crystal Cable.
> Just curious.



since he is using a qutest, it would make no difference.  Qutest only has rca, and chord dacs are always going to prefer running single-ended for most transparency.

XLR in on the v280 gets converted to single-ended immediately, so it does not benefit from balanced.  However, some sources my benefit from XLR out, which is probably why they put XLR in on the 280


----------



## hawk13

To all considering the v280, spring for the v281 if you can find one.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hawk13 said:


> To all considering the v280, spring for the v281 if you can find one.


No


----------



## hawk13

Ha, balanced outs and twice the power... ok.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hawk13 said:


> Ha, balanced outs and twice the power... ok.


Do you have any idea what you're talking about?


----------



## hawk13

I do.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hawk13 said:


> I do.


You do not.

V280 and V281 are the same amp with a different PSU. Both are fully balanced. The V281 does not have 2X the power of the V280. The power output is very similar.


----------



## hawk13

The value proposition for the v280 doesn’t make sense if you can get a v281 for the same price.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hawk13 said:


> The value proposition for the v280 doesn’t make sense if you can get a v281 for the same price.


That's just an opinion, you got the facts wrong and now you don't address that at all. Just stop posting misinformation.


----------



## hawk13

The specs given by Lake People show drastic power difference, but to each his own.


----------



## hawk13

Calm down.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hawk13 said:


> The specs given by Lake People show drastic power difference, but to each his own.


No they don't. And you implied the V280 isn't balanced.

As I said V280 and V281 are exactly the same amp, different cabinets, different PSU.


----------



## Fegefeuer




----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


>


LOL I do not know how to interpret that


----------



## hawk13

Now you are spreading misinformation. You don’t need to analyze the manuals to know that if they were exactly the same amp, the v281 would have no reason to have a cabinet twice the size, and be offered at a considerably higher base price.

And I didn’t imply that the v280 isn’t balanced. I was obviously referring to its rear balanced outs.

I am certainly not here to misinform. I was hoping to do the opposite.


----------



## thecrow

The v281 does have more power than the v280, but not double.
If I was after one and they were the same price I would take the v281, yes.

but @hawk13 do you mean v200 (and not the v280) vs the v281 maybe?


----------



## thecrow (Apr 15, 2021)

gimmeheadroom said:


> LOL I do not know how to interpret that


the pizzas are here


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> the pizzas are here


The beer is here!


----------



## thecrow

.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hawk13 said:


> Now you are spreading misinformation. You don’t need to analyze the manuals to know that if they were exactly the same amp, the v281 would have no reason to have a cabinet twice the size, and be offered at a considerably higher base price.



Wrong again. The reason is the V281 has an optional DAC.
The V280 and V281 are the same amp, different cabinet, different power supply. As I said.



hawk13 said:


> And I didn’t imply that the v280 isn’t balanced. I was obviously referring to its rear balanced outs.
> 
> I am certainly not here to misinform. I was hoping to do the opposite.


But nobody needs that. Most of us have a V280 or V281 and the thread is 63 pages long. Enough correct information was here already.


----------



## hawk13

The v280 has an optional DAC too.

So you speak for the entire thread, no, the entire forum. I bow humbly at your feet.

I‘ll leave you to it.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Apr 15, 2021)

/done


----------



## Fegefeuer

I think I found the right soothing music for you all



Here's my lyrics:

Miramgara suhungara midangwaaaaaaa
suru bara miramgara surhuuuuu raaaaaa


----------



## Arniesb

hawk13 said:


> The v280 has an optional DAC too.
> 
> So you speak for the entire thread, no, the entire forum. I bow humbly at your feet.
> 
> I‘ll leave you to it.


I bought V280, because Ceo of Lake People said that Both are indentical and only meaningfull difference is preamplifier so i gotten V280 and saved the money, cause i had no need for preamp.
little power difference wont trasnlate to better sound quality.


----------



## aut0maticdan (Apr 16, 2021)

hawk13 said:


> Ha, balanced outs and twice the power... ok.


You may be thinking of the V200 rather than the V280.  The V280 is 2x V200 in a balanced configuration.  The V280 and V281 would be pretty much impossible to tell apart in a blind test.  They both are balanced amps.  The V281 is just a touch more refined with a touch more power and lot more available bells and whistles.  In the sound department, they are daaaamn close.  I compared them extensively and opted for the smaller and cheaper V280.  There are times I'd have like to have the V281 with its remote and preamp options.

EDIT:  sorry, I repeated what others had said.  I didn't notice all the responses (sometimes clicking head-fi alerts does odd things!)


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Arniesb said:


> I bought V280, because Ceo of Lake People said that Both are indentical and only meaningfull difference is preamplifier so i gotten V280 and saved the money, cause i had no need for preamp.
> little power difference wont trasnlate to better sound quality.


I also didn't need the preamp function and although both form factors are wierd and don't stack, for me the V280 was less bad than the V281 

Anyway, great amps and never heard anybody regret buying one.


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> I also didn't need the preamp function and although both form factors are wierd and don't stack, for me the V280 was less bad than the V281
> 
> Anyway, great amps and never heard anybody regret buying one.


Or buying two V280s in my case ==> active use (in rotation with OTC and OTL tube amps) + backup.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> Or buying two V280s in my case ==> active use (in rotation with OTC and OTL tube amps) + backup.


I'm really considering this. They're still available here and I don't have a good solid state amp to drive off my RME.


----------



## Fegefeuer




----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


>


I'm not sure the ones that Thomann has are the FINAL EDITION 

I really don't like the new labelling.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I just thought they were up for longer but this indicates a shift.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


> I just thought they were up for longer but this indicates a shift.


Do you mean you believe they will continue in production?

The V280 is just too good to die at that price point.


----------



## jonathan c

The V280FE has a different layout in the back: the RCA sockets are vertically arrayed and the XLR sockets are side-by-side. On the prior V280, the RCAs were horizontally arrayed and the XLRs were further apart.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> The V280FE has a different layout in the back: the RCA sockets are vertically arrayed and the XLR sockets are side-by-side. On the prior V280, the RCAs were horizontally arrayed and the XLRs were further apart.


That's interesting. I wonder why.

I'm using my RCA jacks as outputs by the way. Fried recommended it for my application. I keep reminding myself to put a label on the case but I never do


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Do you mean you believe they will continue in production?
> 
> The V280 is just too good to die at that price point.


With the moniker “Final Edition”, I assume that production continues for a limited time and that the V280’s successor, however designated, is in planning or is in the marketplace already. Ergo, stock up: ( I have two of the V280 [non-FE] ).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> With the moniker “Final Edition”, I assume that production continues for a limited time and that the V280’s successor, however designated, is in planning or is in the marketplace already. Ergo, stock up: ( I have two of the V280 [non-FE] ).


The V280 without the wild logo is still being sold by Thomann. Maybe the Final Countdown version was for drop


----------



## Fegefeuer

gimmeheadroom said:


> Do you mean you believe they will continue in production?
> 
> The V280 is just too good to die at that price point.



Remember the V281FE? It marked its end. I thought it would be up for a much longer time. 
Guess they are making way for the V340 now.


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> The V280 without the wild logo is still being sold by Thomann. Maybe the Final Countdown version was for drop


The FE version appears in the Power Holdings/Violectric/Lake People website.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> The FE version appears in the Power Holdings/Violectric/Lake People website.


Both versions are shown here https://www.violectric.de/search?sSearch=V280


----------



## AudioPowerHead

So it begins... EOL for V280. 

The legendary V281 gone and now the FE V280 and then very soon... the end of the old form factor for Violectric.

Glad to own a piece (actually few pieces) of its history.


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 20, 2021)

AudioPowerHead said:


> So it begins... EOL for V280.
> 
> The legendary V281 gone and now the FE V280 and then very soon... the end of the old form factor for Violectric.
> 
> Glad to own a piece (actually few pieces) of its history.


The Violectric V280 is, for me, a headphone amplifier of classic (and colossal) stature. Its physical design (aesthetically industrial?!), its features, and its sound quality have endeared me for life. Even though I spend a lot of music time with Woo WA3 (otl) and Woo WA6 (otc) - and the related driver, power, rectifier tube rolling - it is always refreshing and relaxing to have the V280 strut its stuff which is always in furtherance of the music. The V280 offers a magical fusion of the elements that solid-state and tube amps get musically right.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> The Violectric V280 is, for me, a headphone amplifier of classic (and colossal) stature. Its physical design (aesthetically industrial?!), its features, and its sound quality have endeared me for life. Even though I spend a lot of music time with Woo WA3 (otl) and Woo WA6 (otc) - and the related driver, power, rectifier tube rolling - it is always refreshing and relaxing to have the V280 strut its stuff which is always in furtherance of the music. The V280 offers a magical fusion of the elements that solid-state and tube amps get musically right.


It's a brick, it's a tank, it looks like it was painted with leftover filing cabinet paint. It has a weird, unstackable, ungainly form factor that only a mother could love.

And yet, it's pure killer! That's why we all love it so much


----------



## ArthurPower

jonathan c said:


> The FE version appears in the Power Holdings/Violectric/Lake People website.


I still have one non FE model left. It needs a home.


----------



## jonathan c

I have been doing a lot of music listening via Woo Audio WA3, Woo Audio WA6, Schiit Mjolnir II with a variety of 6080, 6SN7, 12AT7, and GZ34 tubes...then circled back to the Violectric V280 when maintenance on the MJ-II was needed. Having the sound of very high quality OTL, OTC, and hybrid headphone amplifiers embedded in mind, it was a delight to rediscover, again, how great the V280 is in ‘marrying’ the virtues of vacuum tube and of solid-state in music reproduction. The V280 is a ‘classic’ and I am happy to own two of them 😃 !!


----------



## KESM

I have a V280 that I purchased August 2020 up for sale:  https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/violectric-hpa-v280.9239/


----------



## You Kay

jonathan c said:


> I have been doing a lot of music listening via Woo Audio WA3, Woo Audio WA6, Schiit Mjolnir II with a variety of 6080, 6SN7, 12AT7, and GZ34 tubes...then circled back to the Violectric V280 when maintenance on the MJ-II was needed. Having the sound of very high quality OTL, OTC, and hybrid headphone amplifiers embedded in mind, it was a delight to rediscover, again, how great the V280 is in ‘marrying’ the virtues of vacuum tube and of solid-state in music reproduction. The V280 is a ‘classic’ and I am happy to own two of them 😃 !!


is there an audible difference between the standard and the Final edition?


----------



## jonathan c

You Kay said:


> is there an audible difference between the standard and the Final edition?


Not to me. [My only peeve about the V280 (and Violectric in general) is that the fuse is _soldered_ to the circuit board rather than held by a sturdy clip. This makes replacement / substitution by aftermarket fuses a real chore which risks damage.]


----------



## You Kay

jonathan c said:


> Not to me. [My only peeve about the V280 (and Violectric in general) is that the fuse is _soldered_ to the circuit board rather than held by a sturdy clip. This makes replacement / substitution by aftermarket fuses a real chore which risks damage.]


thank you for that. I’d never heard about this before.


----------



## squadgazzz

Hi there! Is there any difference between FE and non-FE versions?


----------



## Fegefeuer

No internal differences.


----------



## You Kay

squadgazzz said:


> Hi there! Is there any difference between FE and non-FE versions?


Based on the previous post I would guess not


----------



## squadgazzz

Has anyone got a chance to compare 280 with 181?


----------



## SorairoNM

squadgazzz said:


> Hi there! Is there any difference between FE and non-FE versions?


The difference between v280 and v280FE lies in the back panel and pre-gain switch.
The v280 has pre-gain switches arranged separately between the left and right XLR and RCA terminals, and has gains of -12, -6, +6, +12.
The FE has pre-gain switches grouped on the right side and has gains of -18, -6, +6, +18.
(Drop sells both v280 and FE, so it's easy to understand by comparing the back photos of each.)
The new generation violectric amplifiers have gains of -18, -6, + 6, +18, so the FE seems to have been given the same choice.


----------



## OrangeCat

Hello Everyone.  I have a v280 and was wondering if anyone is using it with the new DCA Stealth?  If so how well do you think the two match up?
Thanks.


----------



## NoNameNPC

Can someone send photo where fuse placement?


----------



## NoNameNPC

From manual seemed positive and negative phase go to opamp from xlr. Do I benefit better snr thd etc if connect my dac to amp via balanced?


----------



## NoNameNPC

I cant find what opamp used in V280.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Can anybody clarify what the manual means when it says when the RCA and XLR inputs are both present, RCA has priority? I have been using the RCA as output buffers, but I'm thinking of running my RME into my V280 and the XLR inputs are already used for my Brooklyn DAC+

Does it mean when you plug cabling into the RCA jacks there is some physical mechanism that turns off the XLR input, or is it that when the amp detects signal on both inputs, it uses RCA (I hope)... thanks


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> Can anybody clarify what the manual means when it says when the RCA and XLR inputs are both present, RCA has priority? I have been using the RCA as output buffers, but I'm thinking of running my RME into my V280 and the XLR inputs are already used for my Brooklyn DAC+
> 
> Does it mean when you plug cabling into the RCA jacks there is some physical mechanism that turns off the XLR input, or is it that when the amp detects signal on both inputs, it uses RCA (I hope)... thanks


*If you set the rca as inputs again* (from inside the unit as I understand you changed them to output/throughputs) then from what you have written (“rva will have priority) if both rca and xlr inputs have been plugged in then  the rca will be the one being used by the unit


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> *If you set the rca as inputs again* (from inside the unit as I understand you changed them to output/throughputs) then from what you have written (“rva will have priority) if both rca and xlr inputs have been plugged in then  the rca will be the one being used by the unit


Thanks. This doesn't make sense to me but it's what I thought. So you have to unplug the RCA cables for the XLR connections to be used, even when there is no input on the RCA cables?


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks. This doesn't make sense to me but it's what I thought. So you have to unplug the RCA cables for the XLR connections to be used, even when there is no input on the RCA cables?


Actually try that out. 
_*If you change the rca to output mode* _and you have the rme plugged in to the v280 but turned off then surely because no signal is being fed into the amp the xlr‘s will be operating. But i am no engineer.

it won’t hurt the amp - it’s the only way to confirm i guess


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> it won’t hurt the amp - it’s the only way to confirm i guess


Well @Fegefeuer knows everything so I expect a clue stick is imminent 

Yeah, of course I will eventually try it but it's easier if somebody knows before I pull the gear out and start switching cables around. Space is tight here...


----------



## Fegefeuer

It's a physical thing, independant of any signal being played. That's how it is. Plug in the RCA and XLR is quiet.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


> It's a physical thing, independant of any signal being played. That's how it is. Plug in the RCA and XLR is quiet.


Thank you! I was thinking that might be it from my memories of working on (destroying) receivers in the 1970s.

So I might be looking for another desktop amp for my RME...


----------



## Fegefeuer

Take a look at the V226 or wait a bit.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Jan 25, 2022)

Fegefeuer said:


> Take a look at the V226 or wait a bit.


Those of us who know you a bit understand 

I was thinking of maybe an SPL Phonitor 2, but I'm waiting for an answer to an email I sent them.


----------



## NoNameNPC

Freid Reim says than Violectric V280 via balanced on lcd2c have very wide soundstage.


----------



## Arniesb

NoNameNPC said:


> Freid Reim says than Violectric V280 via balanced on lcd2c have very wide soundstage.


On balanced vs single ended it sound miles better!
It sounds kinda narrow in single ended and wide on balanced. Dont know why is that? Maybe using amp balanced increases sinad and thd....


----------



## Fegefeuer

NoNameNPC said:


> Freid Reim says than Violectric V280 via balanced on lcd2c have very wide soundstage.



I found the LCD-2 Classic to have the biggest stage and openness with non-stock pads or Dekoni Elite Velour. Also fixed up a lot of FR issues. Do you own it?


----------



## NoNameNPC

I have Violectric V280FE but I can't listen it at this moment.
I plan to get Velour pads for lcd2c, I think it more comfortable and remove vacuum seal.
If you say this improved soundstage I probably get it.


----------



## Fegefeuer

It will


----------



## Super Sonico

I will share my experience with opamp rolling i have done with my V280FE, after purchase i was not really satisfied with the sound - so i started to replace
the 4x NE5532 with OPA2228 thats was an improvement matching my prefered taste - then i tried to replace the single opamps NE5534 with OPA627 and also OPA1611
which both sound worse. Finally i ended up with the 4x OPA1612 as replacement for NE5532 and let the NE5534 untouched. in my opinion the overall sound changed to having more Details and Clarity, paired with my Denafrips Pontus II using the I2S Connection (Douk Audio U2Pro - my Gustard U18 was sent back for repair) the 3D Space
and Separation of Instruments are now noticeable improved.
Btw. I only use IEM's with the -18db setting, and JRiver with activated ASIO Driver.
(I have also replaced the 3x N5532 in my Lake People G111 with OPA1612)


----------



## Ichos

Interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mozbach

headwhacker said:


> HE-6 sounds good, well controlled and hits hard. Sounds better than PM5005 so far.


Intersting post on the pm5005. Iv been using my pm5005 with Arya V2 and Hd6xx connected to mojo, mimby and ares2.. For now i feel very satisfied with what i hear from the hp out. Since there aren't many using pm5005 as their main hp amp, wanted to ask - how much better or similar is v280 over the pm5005? What are the key upgrades you hear in sound over the 5005?

PS - Im getting a decent deal on a 5 month old used unit, wondering if it's worth pulling the trigger? Your exp can can go a long way in helping me decide if it's worth the 1200usd. 

Also any idea how this compares to a burson soloist?

Many thanks


----------



## Arniesb

Mozbach said:


> Intersting post on the pm5005. Iv been using my pm5005 with Arya V2 and Hd6xx connected to mojo, mimby and ares2.. For now i feel very satisfied with what i hear from the hp out. Since there aren't many using pm5005 as their main hp amp, wanted to ask - how much better or similar is v280 over the pm5005? What are the key upgrades you hear in sound over the 5005?
> 
> PS - Im getting a decent deal on a 5 month old used unit, wondering if it's worth pulling the trigger? Your exp can can go a long way in helping me decide if it's worth the 1200usd.
> 
> ...


It sounds great with dacs that have great resolution and punch.
On top of that you get rock solid device that is built to last much longer than most of the stuff.


----------



## Otter7

Recently picked up a FE from Drop.  After a few days of warm up I tried it with my Stellia and was very disappointed.  Feeling like I wasted a lot of money (the FE is final sale at Drop), I tried it on my office system with the Focal Clear.  I was pleasantly surprised.  It sounds excellent. Excellent detail and and *very* musically engaging.  I am driving it balanced with a Schiit Bifrost 2.  

So be careful with pairings.  It seems to like headphones that are harder to drive (the Stellia is extremely efficient).  Avoid anything that might have the least bit of bass bloat or a loose bass.   As others have said the bass is strong and has excellent control, but it will expose any weakness something else in the chain may have in the bass.  Similarly, be careful if anything has upper midrange grain or glassiness.  

This amp is unforgiving in that it may expose weaknesses in other components.  It also may expose problems in music that is not well recorded.  Compression or low bit rate are particularly obvious.

The flip side  of this is if everything else in the chain is clean and the recording is high quality it will sound great.


----------



## thecrow (Feb 23, 2022)

Otter7 said:


> Recently picked up a FE from Drop.  After a few days of warm up I tried it with my Stellia and was very disappointed.  Feeling like I wasted a lot of money (the FE is final sale at Drop), I tried it on my office system with the Focal Clear.  I was pleasantly surprised.  It sounds excellent. Excellent detail and and *very* musically engaging.  I am driving it balanced with a Schiit Bifrost 2.
> 
> So be careful with pairings.  It seems to like headphones that are harder to drive (the Stellia is extremely efficient).  Avoid anything that might have the least bit of bass bloat or a loose bass.   As others have said the bass is strong and has excellent control, but it will expose any weakness something else in the chain may have in the bass.  Similarly, be careful if anything has upper midrange grain or glassiness.
> 
> ...


I found my v280 was too warm with my (warmer) empyreans but fine/very good with other non warm headphones - utopia, hekse

and the hekse are extremely easy to drive well


----------



## Relaxasaurus

thecrow said:


> I found my v280 was too warm with my (warmer) empyreans but fine/very good with other non warm headphones - utopia, hekse
> 
> and the hekse are extremely easy to drive well



I'll echo both of you as I was not a fan with the Empys on the V280 either. In fact it prompted my search for an amp with better synergy. With something like the Arya though the v280 is just about perfect.


----------



## jonathan c

The Violectric V280 is a dream with Focal Clear OG. For the Meze Empyrean, not so: that role is fulfilled by the HeadAmp GSX-mini.


----------



## Katfnc

Hi everybody! I’m new to this forum. I discovered it searching for infos and opinions about the V280 that I’m going to buy used but mint. I want to use it with HD800 and I’d like to use the Astell & Kern SR25 as DAP without an external DAC at least initially. 

I’d connect the A&K using its 2.5mm balanced out with a “2.5mm TRRS male to 2 XLR male” cable and activating the line-out on the player as well. 

Now my questions/doubts. 

Since this kind of connection is no grounded can I have some hum issues? 

How must I set the XLR inputs on the V280 (I’m referring to the internal jumpers, ground/lift/chassis)? 

Also I’d like to use the balanced headphone out (I have a proper HD800 cable) but if I’ll connect the A&K through its 3.5mm stereo out (of course in line-out mode) to the SE inputs of the V280, the balanced headphone out still makes sense or it will be the same quality (but only maybe more volume) of the unbalanced out?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Otter7

Katfnc said:


> Hi everybody! I’m new to this forum. I discovered it searching for infos and opinions about the V280 that I’m going to buy used but mint. I want to use it with HD800 and I’d like to use the Astell & Kern SR25 as DAP without an external DAC at least initially.
> 
> I’d connect the A&K using its 2.5mm balanced out with a “2.5mm TRRS male to 2 XLR male” cable and activating the line-out on the player as well.
> 
> ...


I am not familiar with the A&K but I can provide some general info on the V280.
Don't adjust any jumpers until you try it out.  Both balanced and unbalanced inputs are available from the balanced output. The V280 has loads of gain, so don't worry about using the unbalanced inputs.  

Try all combinations of your cables and DAP outputs and just see what sounds better. The quality of your cabling is usually more important than whether you use balanced or unbalanced.

Hum is not generally a problem.  The manual is pretty detailed regarding the use of the jumpers if you run into an issue.


----------



## NoNameNPC (May 3, 2022)

Delete


----------



## NoNameNPC

What voltage used for opamp in v280? +-18v?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Just write to info@lake-people.de


----------



## reuben3

Fegefeuer said:


> Just write to info@lake-people.de



Hi Fegefeuer, I want to piggy back off a pre-gain question. I did search and saw you running -14db? Do I push the switch -12 and -6 for both channels so 4 switches in total?

Just wondering if I can go even further? I'm running XLR balanced out on the TH900's and they're really sensitive headphones.

Cheers.


----------



## Fegefeuer

-14db is max when pushing -12 and -6, correct.

Can't go lower than that. V550/590 can go down to -18db however


----------



## gimmeheadroom

reuben3 said:


> Hi Fegefeuer, I want to piggy back off a pre-gain question. I did search and saw you running -14db? Do I push the switch -12 and -6 for both channels so 4 switches in total?
> 
> Just wondering if I can go even further? I'm running XLR balanced out on the TH900's and they're really sensitive headphones.
> 
> Cheers.


The V280 is kinda too much amp for TH900s. Try running single-ended.


----------



## reuben3

gimmeheadroom said:


> The V280 is kinda too much amp for TH900s. Try running single-ended.


Yeh I'll probably get nicer single-ended cable made.

Do you know if there are any theoretical impact on SQ if 1) I run it on pre-gain 0db vs -14db? or 2) volume pot on 7-8 o clock position vs 12 o'clock position?

Thanks


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I don't know, but I guess the less pre-gain the better 

It certainly helps to have a useful range of adjustment. The V280 has tons of power down low.


----------



## Shane D

Fegefeuer said:


> -14db is max when pushing -12 and -6, correct.
> 
> Can't go lower than that. V550/590 can go down to -18db however


I did not know that was a thing. I have a V220 and use my Grado's in -12Db's and still can't go much past 10:00.


----------



## NoNameNPC

How many dual and single opamps have v280?


----------



## Ichos

Hey guys look who is here




This is the real V280 successor.
Price €999.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Ichos said:


> Hey guys look who is here
> 
> This is the real V280 successor.
> Price €999.


Would be great to hear your impressions of V222 vs V280.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ichos said:


> Hey guys look who is here
> 
> This is the real V280 successor.
> Price €999.


No, not until I see some specs and the back panel


----------



## Ichos

AudioPowerHead said:


> Would be great to hear your impressions of V222 vs V280.


This will be done but I guess after the summer.


gimmeheadroom said:


> No, not until I see some specs and the back panel


It accepts balanced and unbalanced inputs.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (May 20, 2022)

Ichos said:


> This will be done but I guess after the summer.
> 
> It accepts balanced and unbalanced inputs.


So far so good, kinda. I don't like the toggle switch. It clashes with the power button. Two buttons of the same kind would be more harmonious. And, I don't mean two toggle switches! The push buttons are less likely to catch on a headphone cable.

And for it to be the next V280, I'd like it to have two XLR inputs. This is a major annoyance with my V280 and when I was looking for a solution I bought a Phonitor 2 since it has two XLR inputs and one pair of RCAs.


----------



## Ichos

Tomorrow I have a picture from the back.


----------



## Ichos (May 20, 2022)

HPA 202 and 222.
Aka V200 and V280 successors.




Tomorrow I will take better photos and from the back.
This are brand new products.
There is also a secret upcoming product but I really can't say anything more.


----------



## arielext (May 21, 2022)

Ichos said:


> Hey guys look who is here
> 
> This is the real V280 successor.
> Price €999.


Oh! I daily drive a Lake People RS-08 and had the V200; both excellent products and both products made me not venture into the 1k+ euro for an amp. If this V222 is < 1k euro it might just be the one I was looking for to combine what I liked in both the V200 and RS-08!


----------



## Ichos

Back of the V222 and V202 is the same.
The first one is fully balanced four amplifier design and the other one is single ended.


----------



## NoNameNPC

Ichos said:


> Back of the V222 and V202 is the same.
> The first one is fully balanced four amplifier design and the other one is single ended.


V222 have two thoroidal transformers?


----------



## Ichos

NoNameNPC said:


> V222 have two thoroidal transformers?


If I remember correctly Fried did mention about two toroidal transformers.


----------



## thecrow

Ichos said:


> Back of the V222 and V202 is the same.
> The first one is fully balanced four amplifier design and the other one is single ended.


These must be counterfeit  - they don’t say “RISC OF ELECTRICAL SHOCK”


----------



## arielext (May 22, 2022)

thecrow said:


> These must be counterfeit  - they don’t say “RISC OF ELECTRICAL SHOCK”


"Prototyp" 

And actually, look close in the bottom right, with extra exclamation marks


----------



## gimmeheadroom

arielext said:


> "Prototyp"
> 
> And actually, look close in the bottom right, with extra exclamation marks


It would be better to show a picture of Bart Simpson with hair standing


----------



## thecrow

arielext said:


> "Prototyp"
> 
> And actually, look close in the bottom right, with extra exclamation marks


Nothing wrong with extra exclamation marks….or did i miss something else there.

On a more serious note i noticed that the pre gain was set by activating the +16 and -6 db. Is that okay to do that with violectric/niimbus amps? I thought one must only raise one or two that are next to each ie both + or both -. Mind you i don’t have an idea of the internals for this stuff and if there should or shouldn’t be a problem doing that. If you know please let me know….before i try it and cause damage to my niimbus

Cheers


----------



## thecrow (May 22, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> It would be better to show a picture of Bart Simpson with hair standing


----------



## Fegefeuer

V222 has 1 toroidal transformer.

+18+-6=-12


----------



## Ichos

Fegefeuer said:


> V222 has 1 toroidal transformer.
> 
> +18+-6=-12


Are you sure?
Fried told me that the circuit inside is like the V222 is like the V280.
Maybe one transformer is inside the V202?


----------



## Fegefeuer

V280 had two but the design can take one without a single performance hit.


----------



## Ichos

Fegefeuer said:


> V280 had two but the design can take one without a single performance hit.


Are you sure about the one transformer or should I email Fried and ask?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Just go ahead and ask him.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Guys, don't get wound up over transformers


----------



## Fegefeuer

Oh, I'm not mad, actually in favor of him getting confirmation. Best for this thread and the dedicated v222 thread that some of you guys needs to open.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


> Oh, I'm not mad, actually in favor of him getting confirmation. Best for this thread and the dedicated v222 thread that some of you guys needs to open.


I know, you have a good personality. I haven't seen you lose it.

I was just making a joke based on transformer windings. I need humor lately


----------



## Ichos

Fegefeuer said:


> Oh, I'm not mad, actually in favor of him getting confirmation. Best for this thread and the dedicated v222 thread that some of you guys needs to open.


I have asked but the guys are unpacking the show and will take several days to get an answer.


----------



## Ichos

The mastermind himself was answering all my questions.




Tomorrow I will start a dedicated thread with all the known information tiil now.
The V222 will not be available earlier than mid September or so.


----------



## Fegefeuer




----------



## gimmeheadroom

Typical clean engineering from Fried 

Now if we can only convince him to put out a version of the V280 in a standard form-factor case with 2 pair of XLR input


----------



## Ichos

I have available all the technical specifications, I will start a new thread in a couple of hours.


----------



## Ichos

Let's move the discussion about the V222 and V202 here.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/violectric-v222-and-v202.963504/post-16974519


----------



## NoNameNPC

Can I connect 6.3 to line-in on my sound card? None will broke?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

NoNameNPC said:


> Can I connect 6.3 to line-in on my sound card? None will broke?



Can you please explain what you are trying to do?


----------



## NoNameNPC

Want test amp in rightmark audio analyzer and compare with my old amp Gustard H10.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

If the soundcard tolerates line level input- as you said, line-in then it should be safe.


----------



## LikeABell

Hello everyone, could someone please tell me how the v280 pairs with HEkv2 and HD800?


----------



## Ichos

LikeABell said:


> Hello everyone, could someone please tell me how the v280 pairs with HEkv2 and HD800?


With the HD800 is one of the best matches when we talk about solid state amplifiers.
Great driving power and the slightly warm, analogue character make for a great combination.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ichos said:


> With the HD800 is one of the best matches when we talk about solid state amplifiers.
> Great driving power and the slightly warm, analogue character make for a great combination.



I always considered the V280 neutral although many people have called it warm. It seems that the Phonitor 2 is a very good pairing with the HD 800, so far I have not felt that I needed EQ and everything I listened to was enjoyable.


----------



## Ichos

gimmeheadroom said:


> I always considered the V280 neutral although many people have called it warm. It seems that the Phonitor 2 is a very good pairing with the HD 800, so far I have not felt that I needed EQ and everything I listened to was enjoyable.


Frequency response is absolutely linear so yes it is neutral but when listening I can't fail to spot a touch of warmth in the way it presents the harmonics.


----------



## thecrow

LikeABell said:


> Hello everyone, could someone please tell me how the v280 pairs with HEkv2 and HD800?


Very good with hekse so i assume pretty good with v2.

Also very good with the utopias.

I always think the hd800 are best with tubes (like my woo wa2) so i can only say it is ok but i’m a hard judge.

Just on the side the v280 was great with lcd4, as kept highs in check and allowed the mids and lower end to do its thing.
The empyreans were too dark with the v280 in that combo


----------



## sup27606

I found the V280 to be very ordinary sounding (subdued treble, lacking soundstage) using Chord Mojo as DAC (sourced from a DAP using coax). This was true even after trying multiple dip switch and volume pot positions. It was so striking that I thought something was wrong with the amp. Then I switched to a spare Modi Multibit that was lying around. With Modi,  its a night and day difference and the sound matches the V280 character often described in these forums. My preliminary thought is, the Mojo line-out somehow doesn’t play well with the V280. The Mojo works very well with several other amps I have tried. Also, given the synergy with the Modi, I think the bigger brothers, Bifrost and Gumby should work quite well with the V280.

My testing was with HD800. Wonder, if anyone else had a similar experience as well?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I remember reading that Chord suggested to listen to headphones directly off the Mojo and not to use it to drive another amp.

Did you set it to line-out mode? Was the volume controlled at the Mojo or V280?


----------



## sup27606 (Aug 2, 2022)

The Mojo was set to line out, and the volume being controlled on the V280.

I have read in Rob Watt’s interviews that Mojo’s line out is different than other DACs in the sense that the built-in amp is not bypassed when the line-out signal is sent. May be this has something to do with how V280 reacts to it, but I can’t tell for sure.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Sounds like it should have worked, I wonder if there is a significant impedance mismatch, given the same output has to work with headphones.


----------



## sup27606

gimmeheadroom said:


> Sounds like it should have worked, I wonder if there is a significant impedance mismatch, given the same output has to work with headphones.


That sounds quite plausible. I just wanted to put it out here, so that people don’t discount the V280 based on their experience with one DAC.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I guess very few people are going to run a V280 off a Mojo or any portable device.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Gungnir A2 and V281/V280 is a very special pairing.


----------



## sup27606

gimmeheadroom said:


> I guess very few people are going to run a V280 off a Mojo or any portable device.



Although portable, I think Mojo has a very capable DAC inside. It sounds quite good with other amps like the Schiit Jotunheim with good imaging, more so compared to the Modi. However, with V280, the synergy wasn't there.

Although not many, I did see mention of Mojo being used with the V280 several times in this forum. I wonder what's their experience. As for me, I am happy with Modi/V280 for now.


----------



## Empyah

Fegefeuer said:


> Gungnir A2 and V281/V280 is a very special pairing.


Oh yes it is - especially with an HE1000.
If I were smart I would have stopped at that rig.


----------



## jonathan c

Empyah said:


> If I were smart I would have stopped at that rig.


…🤪 the essence of Head-Filia. Our epitaph?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Empyah said:


> Oh yes it is - especially with an HE1000.
> If I were smart I would have stopped at that rig.


----------



## David Ling

I recently compared my Violectric V280 with my Bottlehead Crack by using ZMF Auteur to listen to the vocals.  Very surprise to me, I heard almost no differences between two.   I think it has at least over 90% to 95% similarity.  In another word, Violectric V280 has a warm tube sound.  What is your experience with Violectric V280?  Should I sell my Bottlehead Crack?


----------



## thecrow

David Ling said:


> I recently compared my Violectric V280 with my Bottlehead Crack by using ZMF Auteur to listen to the vocals.  Very surprise to me, I heard almost no differences between two.   I think it has at least over 90% to 95% similarity.  In another word, Violectric V280 has a warm tube sound.  What is your experience with Violectric V280?  Should I sell my Bottlehead Crack?


Now come on! We all know it’s not about the i significant 90-95% similarity. 
it’s about that massive 5-10% difference!!

i say keep the bottlehead for high impedance headphones (Unless you have to sell it of course, eg need the money) 

i kept my woo wa2 similarly for my hd800, and also “needed” it for when I had the zmf auteur.


----------



## David Ling

Right!  I like both especially my V280 very much.  I also used V280 as my pre-amp for my QUAD 303 to drive the LS 3/5 a speakers.  Only upgrade if possible is to add remote volume control to it!


----------



## David Ling

Anyone has any suggestions how to add a remote volume control to V280?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

David Ling said:


> Right!  I like both especially my V280 very much.  I also used V280 as my pre-amp for my QUAD 303 to drive the LS 3/5 a speakers.  Only upgrade if possible is to add remote volume control to it!



Preamp? What preamp


----------



## David Ling

Preamplifier means: My DAC to V280 to QUAD 303.  So V280 will function as preamplifier for volume adjustment for QUAD 303.  303 is a power amplifier and has zero control on it and not even a power switch. Its match preamplifier is QUAD 33, which is too old to connect to the DAC and CD without modifications.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

David Ling said:


> Preamplifier means: My DAC to V280 to QUAD 303.  So V280 will function as preamplifier for volume adjustment for QUAD 303.  303 is a power amplifier and has zero control on it and not even a power switch. Its match preamplifier is QUAD 33, which is too old to connect to the DAC and CD without modifications.



The V280 doesn't have a preamp function. So I don't understand what you're saying.


----------



## David Ling

Yes, it doesn’t.  I just used one of its SE headphone output jack in the front to connect to my amplifier.  Same to the Bottlehead Crack.  Both worked very well except both do not have remote volume control.


----------



## David Ling

Just like this.


----------



## David Ling

Both headphone amplifiers can function as preamp this way.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

That's creative 

I could recommend that you use the right jack though, if I recall correctly, the left jack is out of phase.


----------



## David Ling

Thanks!  What do you mean by “out of phase”?


----------



## gimmeheadroom




----------



## sup27606

sup27606 said:


> I found the V280 to be very ordinary sounding (subdued treble, lacking soundstage) using Chord Mojo as DAC (sourced from a DAP using coax). This was true even after trying multiple dip switch and volume pot positions. It was so striking that I thought something was wrong with the amp. Then I switched to a spare Modi Multibit that was lying around. With Modi,  its a night and day difference and the sound matches the V280 character often described in these forums. My preliminary thought is, the Mojo line-out somehow doesn’t play well with the V280. The Mojo works very well with several other amps I have tried. Also, given the synergy with the Modi, I think the bigger brothers, Bifrost and Gumby should work quite well with the V280.
> 
> My testing was with HD800. Wonder, if anyone else had a similar experience as well?



Just to clarify and update on this. My previous experience with the Mojo was most likely due to faulty RCA cable, since after switching to a different one, all is good. *Mojo sounds really good in LO mode with V280.* I just click the volume button 5 times to bring the LO voltage down from 3V to about 1.9V. This leads to reasonable volume with HD800 when the V280 volume knob is at the 12 O clock position.


----------



## Thetaburn

David Ling said:


> Just like this.


Could I connect the V280 to my active desktop speakers using the SE output?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Thetaburn said:


> Could I connect the V280 to my active desktop speakers using the SE output?


This would not be expected to work well. Active speakers expect line level input.

The V281 could be used for that, since it has pre-out. The V280 does not.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

The V280 is so versatile. Recently I ventured into getting a tube amp and i have configured the V280 as a pass-through SE output device. An advice that was given to me some time back by @gimmeheadroom. Thanks.

Now I have best of both worlds. Interchanging between the excellent SS sound from V280 using xlr input and a tube amp through its SE output for the different sound signatures of tubes. 

The V280 will always have a special place in my heart when it comes to audio devices.


----------



## fdg

There are 2 ways to connect a V280 to subsequent equipment.
1. (not for V280 FE) set the internal jumpers to have the unbalanced rear RCA connectors as outputs. 
The rear balanced inputs can be used also for unbalanced source with a RCA to XLR adaptor.
On the RCA outputs the buffered input signal will appear with the same level - but with no volume control !!
2. (for all amps) use the front unbalanced headphone output (with a 1/4" phone jack to 2 x RCA adaptor) to source the following equipment.
This time with volume control.    
Best regards, Fried


----------



## Fegefeuer

AudioPowerHead said:


> The V280 is so versatile. Recently I ventured into getting a tube amp and i have configured the V280 as a pass-through SE output device. An advice that was given to me some time back by @gimmeheadroom. Thanks.
> 
> Now I have best of both worlds. Interchanging between the excellent SS sound from V280 using xlr input and a tube amp through its SE output for the different sound signatures of tubes.
> 
> The V280 will always have a special place in my heart when it comes to audio devices.



I am doing the same with the Niimbus to convert BAL to SE to avoid Yggdrasil's lesser RCA outs.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

fdg said:


> There are 2 ways to connect a V280 to subsequent equipment.
> 1. (not for V280 FE) set the internal jumpers to have the unbalanced rear RCA connectors as outputs.
> The rear balanced inputs can be used also for unbalanced source with a RCA to XLR adaptor.
> On the RCA outputs the buffered input signal will appear with the same level - but with no volume control !!
> ...


Thanks Fried. I took the path of 1), i.e. using the unbalanced rear rca connectors as output. Indeed no volume control with the V280. However, I also have the V850 as dac so I manage the vol using that instead. One thing I like about all Violectric models is the inclusion of vol control knob regardless whether dac or amp.

The 2nd path is certainly interesting as well but I rather leave it for headphones instead 

Much appreciate your reply Fried.


----------

